# Livestock Thread



## bosshogg

I think we need a chicken thread were we can natter about chickens we have, want, auctions and hatching eggs

I have 

three Old English Pheasant Fowl a rare breed verdict is out on the sexes we thought all were female to one decided to crow this week :lol2:

1:2 Cream Crested Legbars

2:2 Buff Orpingtons

1:1 Bantam Sultan

1:0 Maran

2:2 Bourbon Red Turkey

1:1 Bronze Turkey

1:1 Black Turkey

0:5 Silver Appleyard ducks

1:1: geese

lots of Muscovy, lots of cross breed chickens, all but the Old English Pheasant Fowl and soon the Cream crested Legbars are at home the rest are at my friends farm.....


----------



## Pimperella

lol
I have a flock of 23 laying hens, mix of pure welsummers, Silver sussex, RIR X's, meat chickens, Pekin x Silkie broody hen. Partrigde and silver laced Wyandotte Bantams, RIR bantam.
I have in breeding pens at present for this season

Trio of Buff Orpingtons (Generel and his ladies)
Trio of Double Laced Barnevelders
Trio of Chamois Frizzle Polish
Quad of Cuckoo Marans
Quad of LF Cream Crested Legbars
2 Pairs of Bantam Cream Crested Legbars
and next friday Pair of Lavender Orpingtons (Priscilla Middleton line)

after this weekends collections
I'll have
2 pairs of Blue Laced Barnevelders
Quad of LF Brown Leghorns
poss pair of brassy black OEG
maybe some Buff Orpington Bantams (undecided yet)

and awaiting cocks
3 black bantam leghorns
1 Blue red Rosecomb
1 Black Araucana
1 RIR Bantam

awaiting hens
2 Stunning show quality Buff Orpington Boys. Sarg and Officer


Next year or later in the season

2:5 Silver Gret Dorkings
1:1 Lakenvelders
1:1 Blue/Lavender Bantam Leghorns
white bantam silkies
Goldlaced Orpingtons (work in progress, 2 buff x goldlaced girls and hoping the chick I hatched is a cock lol Improvment on size and type)
Light Sussex

Incubating
Vorwerks, Light Sussex, Japanese Bantams, Nankins, Salmon Marans, White and red Dorkings.

And just hatched at the mo, 2 silver spangled Thuringian Bantams.


----------



## bosshogg

doh forgot whats in the incubator! 11 OEG banties (my fave) 4 goose, 5 muscovy laid buy own animals and 2 sultan but sadly I don't think these two are fertile, will be more on a week on sat after I have been to Selby :lol2:


----------



## JulieNoob

I have 2 laying hybrid egg machines - Flurry and Daisy
2 Rhode island Reds - Rachel and Ruth
1 Welsummer - Vicki
1 Copper black Maran - Leanne


----------



## Evie

I don't have any poultry but I love indian game birds (don't know anyone who keeps these) and chinese geese - oh and muscovy ducks.


----------



## bosshogg

Evie said:


> I don't have any poultry but I love indian game birds (don't know anyone who keeps these) and chinese geese - oh and muscovy ducks.


I know a few people who keep IGB who I see at Auction I love Old english game, and really like Sumatra game :flrt:


----------



## stinglestick

I keep 4 ex battery hens Agatha,Meryl Hazel and Ruby..They are amazing and look much happier since theyve had free run of my garden..and house at times!!~id love to keep more but i live in a council house and have to be discreet!I bribe the neighbours with yummy eggs!


----------



## Evie

bosshogg said:


> I know a few people who keep IGB who I see at Auction I love Old english game, and really like Sumatra game :flrt:


I've only ever seen them once at a poultry show - it's the lovely chunky legs - they're fab. I think it stems from seeing a rescued meat bird that grew so heavy its legs wouldn't hold it up and it was pts. The IGB wouldn't suffer from that would they.


----------



## Tommy123

I have a mix of pekins, orpingtons and cochins! Sometime next week we are going to try and hatch some blue pekin and red pekin! Will keep you all updated. Thanks


----------



## gazz

I think a livestock thread would be better.As there are people that have goats,Hourses,geese,pheasants,'etc'etc as well as chickens.


----------



## bosshogg

gazz said:


> I think a livestock thread would be better.As there are people that have goats,Hourses,geese,pheasants,'etc'etc as well as chickens.


OK then livestock thread : victory:


----------



## bosshogg

Changed thanks Tina :notworthy:


----------



## Tommy123

I also have 2 pigs and 2 ducks!! (pics of my pigs on avatar)


----------



## Ssthisto

I'd very much like to keep a couple of bantam Ameraucana (the tailed variant) or similar "easter-eggers" ... but I'd worry about having them outdoors in our very residential estate area. 

How amenable would a couple of bantam hens be to living mostly indoors (whether that was in our feeder room or out in the garage, although we'd quite happily supply them with UVB lighting while they're inside) with "out time" as pets in the garden when we're at home?


----------



## bosshogg

Ssthisto said:


> I'd very much like to keep a couple of bantam Ameraucana (the tailed variant) or similar "easter-eggers" ... but I'd worry about having them outdoors in our very residential estate area.
> 
> How amenable would a couple of bantam hens be to living mostly indoors (whether that was in our feeder room or out in the garage, although we'd quite happily supply them with UVB lighting while they're inside) with "out time" as pets in the garden when we're at home?


there are better outside..if you are still in the same house a couple of hens in a pen shouldn't be any problems it would be just securing them so no one could pinch them.

I live in a middle of an estate and I have chickens I just keep the cocks shut up to about 8am so the neighbours dont complain about early morning crowing!


----------



## Ssthisto

bosshogg said:


> there are better outside..if you are still in the same house a couple of hens in a pen shouldn't be any problems it would be just securing them so no one could pinch them.


Yeah, we're still in the same house and if I had my 'druthers I'd certainly just convert the entire lawn area into a coop 

But pinching them/etc WOULD be a major concern, to be honest - keeping them securely penned in such a way that the neighbourhood children wouldn't go crashing through the pen after their toys (like they did through our hedge) and neighbours didn't take it on themselves to obtain our birdies for whatever reason... not quite sure how we'd manage that.

I wouldn't be looking to keep any roosters, mind - I suppose if they were relatively quiet through the day it wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## vonnie

My original birds were a couple of buff orpingtons (still going strong) and a couple of wheaten marans (RIP). Have since added the others in my sig.

My wish list is huge. Top at the moment being salmon faverolle bantams - faverolles have a special place in my heart because when I was growing up my grandfather was breed club secretary and had an orchard full of them, and a cabinet full of show trophies. I wish I'd had chance to carry on his lines.

Also want blue brahmas and orpingtons, more colours of pekins, runner ducks, roman geese, guinea fowl ... well the list is endless!

Hatched three of my brahmas under a broody last year but I'm seriously thinking of getting an incubator this year.


----------



## Pimperella

Well. 7 hours time and I'm off to whitchurch.

Today I will be getting
2 Blue Laced Barnevelder Cocks (I have 2 hens so will have 2 pairs and god forbid anything should happen to one of them I'll always have the other to fall back on till those I hatch from the 2 pairs grow etc)


Trio of Large Fowl Brown Leghorns (I have 2 stunning hens and was looking for a cock. Found a Trio of show standard birds and thought, 'well, Group of 5 is better than a trio lol)

Pair of Brassy Black Old English Game bantams (Was wanting a nice show pair of bantams for my daughter. OEG are very friendly birds, these are show trained so already bold natured. The hen has sadly got a damaged comb so can no longer be shown, however the cock can and any chicks hatched that make the standard.)

1 White Crested Black Polish Hen (Cause I love them. Show standard Hen)

I am seriously tempted by a Trio of Buff Orpington Bantams, again Show standard, while I'm down their. Will have to see what my pennies are like lol as I have my Lavender Orpington Large Fowl Trio and 6 fertile Lavender Orpington eggs coming on Friday.

Looking forward to great breeding season this year. Keeping a few hens back from my own stock to build on my breeding pens for showing next year. 


And yes Clare hun, you know you'll be getting some of the brassy black OEG bantam eggs. Your first on my list hun. I know you love them.


----------



## bosshogg

Pimperella said:


> And yes Clare hun, you know you'll be getting some of the brassy black OEG bantam eggs. Your first on my list hun. I know you love them.



:notworthy: OEG are Just my fave there great bird I miss the pair I had such characters, the Hen used to sit on my shoulder, and the male would follow me around the garden then pick a fight with my wellies :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

I keep a bunch of 10 layers, naked neck largefowl in buff and black, malaysian serama bantams silkied and straight feathered, 2 norfolk black turkeys, geese, meat birds and 3 dairy goats!


----------



## leggy

picked up 4 16 week old light sussex in the week,
wish i could have a cockerel but cant due to crappy neighbours:devil:
may get couple of table birds either sassos or something hybrid with indian game/dorking/sussex/rir in its make up.:mf_dribble:


----------



## Pimperella

What a day yesterday! Total Nightmare indeed! 

But after Getting lost in Flaus and prees and finding out ste had wrote Mount Farm on the address and it was actually Moat Farm!!! We finally got to my first pick up.

2 Stunning, Huge Blue Laced Barnevelder Cockerals 'Archer' and 'Arrow'
1 gorgeously tame White Crested Black Polish Hen. So tame. 'Audrey Hepburn'
Trio of Stunning Show Quality, Unrelated Buff Orpington Bantams. Alex hasn't named them yet as these are hers. My large fowl ones are just too big for her but she loved the soft feathers, so having a bantam Trio she is chuffed to bits.

Then on to second Farm where I collect what was supposed to be a trio of large Fowl Brown leghorns, which are actually Bantam ones lol No harm, We have bantam leghorns but still means I'm short a LF Brown Leghorn Cock lol
And a gorgeous little pair of Brassyback Old English Game, Wow they are solid little things, Really meaty little breed. 
So all in all a great trip to collect.
Sorting out the breeding pens and such today so things can be moved around and the bantam coops all lined up in a neat row lol

Need 2 big side by side coops for my 2 blue laced Barnevelder pairs sorting. So when they have finished Quarentine they can be paired up.


----------



## Pimperella

Old English Game Brassy Back pair Paid £15 for the pair because the female has a damaged comb. Non the less beautiful and good stock for breeding.
The hen is a lovely little poser lol









The Brown Leghorn Bantam Cock









'Archer' Blue Laced Barnevelder Cock









Flight, BlueLaced Barnevelder hen









Buff Orpington Bantam Trio


















haven't taken pics yet of the white crested poland hen, or the 2 brown leghorn bantam hens. will do in the morning.


----------



## farmercoope

Hey! There all great! How old are the buff orpingtons? are they bantams or largefowl? 
I love your little OEG, there right little dumpy birds, i bet they would make good meatbird crosses! Your bluelaced barnevelder, Flight looks abosultely gourjous, she looks to have nice lacing too!


----------



## Pimperella

They really are huge chucky little things the OEg. Really friendly birds.


I have 2 Blue Laced Barnevelder Pairs now. So fingers crossed on fertile eggs soon!!!! Got people wanted eggs already! But they'll have to wait till I've not only checked fertility but also hatched enough chicks for myself to rear on, as I'll be wanting to keep 4 hens at least hatched from each pair and put them with the opp pair so will have 5 hens and 1 cock in each pen, so will need to hatch a few in order to get good well laced hens and off course you can never tell how many cocks your gonna hatch, but least they are seriously good looking boys I shouldn't have to eat too many lol Be a few people wanting a nice boy if buying a few hens off me of ones I'm not keeping myself.
Fingers firmly crossed for a good breeding season


----------



## Tommy123

Pimperella said:


> Old English Game Brassy Back pair Paid £15 for the pair because the female has a damaged comb. Non the less beautiful and good stock for breeding.
> The hen is a lovely little poser lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Brown Leghorn Bantam Cock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Archer' Blue Laced Barnevelder Cock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flight, BlueLaced Barnevelder hen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buff Orpington Bantam Trio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haven't taken pics yet of the white crested poland hen, or the 2 brown leghorn bantam hens. will do in the morning.


Your orpingtons are awsome!! I have some and they are very friendly too. Out of intrest do you have any pekins?


----------



## Pimperella

Tommy123 said:


> Your orpingtons are awsome!! I have some and they are very friendly too. Out of intrest do you have any pekins?


 
I don't have Pekins at present. Altho I have been offered eggs from a top breeder/Judge for April so I may just take up the offer. It was his Bantam and Large Fowl Leghorn hatching eggs I was after lol

The Bantam Buff Orps are Just stunning, Lovely feather types and tails on them. Full show bred for type and size. My daughter instantly feel in love with them and she's chuffed to bits as I got her the trio as a start to her off in Breeding and hopefully showing Poultry. Along with her Trio of Brown Leghorn Bantams which again are her starting trio of breeding birds. I had booked them as being Large Fowl, but on collecting It was pretty obvious they are Bantams lol I bought them anyway and glad I did as Alex was totally taken with the Cockeral. So she has 2 trios to start her off.
She's not as keen on the Brassyback OEG, but I am lol So they are mine and she's happy with the 2 Trios lol
Have to paint Alex's Coops in Pink lol


----------



## bosshogg

you already know I love the OEG

OEG are excellent meat birds, ok they isnt much meat on the banties but on the LF there gorgeous OEG are my fave birds


----------



## Pimperella

bosshogg said:


> you already know I love the OEG
> 
> OEG are excellent meat birds, ok they isnt much meat on the banties but on the LF there gorgeous OEG are my fave birds


 
Don't know Clare, Look like one of these Bantams could feed 2 people easy! lol They are chunky little things. Bet you can't wait for your eggs and Chicks of this pair now lol


----------



## bosshogg

Pimperella said:


> Don't know Clare, Look like one of these Bantams could feed 2 people easy! lol They are chunky little things. Bet you can't wait for your eggs and Chicks of this pair now lol



I am waiting un-Patiently:whistling2:


----------



## Pimperella

bosshogg said:


> I am waiting un-Patiently:whistling2:


Well, First eggs or chicks are yours hun. I know how much you wanting these and well, They lay a few eggs lol so you might aswell have some lovely and hopefully show worthy, chicks from them.


----------



## leggy

those oeg are really smart looking:flrt:


----------



## Pimperella

One of the new Buff Orpington Bantams laid an egg this morning! yay! 

Collecting them up for incubating.


----------



## bosshogg

Pimperella said:


> One of the new Buff Orpington Bantams laid an egg this morning! yay!
> 
> Collecting them up for incubating.


good buffy's :flrt: there have settled in quickly not that I'm suprised its chook paradise at yours


----------



## Pimperella

bosshogg said:


> good buffy's :flrt: there have settled in quickly not that I'm suprised its chook paradise at yours


 
lol I was sat this afternoon with the door wide open, just sat listening to the Cockerals Crowing in various voices. Until Jabba came in the livingroom and decided he'd crow at me lol


----------



## leggy

oh said a guy that runs one of the country living forums he goes on, had 2 cockerels as a result from one of his light sussex cockerels mating a game hen large fowl as he keeps both breeds and when they culled them he said there wasnt a lot of meat on them but it was good tasting,it was also the thinnest skinned bird the guy had ever done.


----------



## fenwoman

I have a couple of OEG bantam hens running about. I did have a lovely little cockerel who I was more than a little fond of. All 3 refused to be penned and roosted in the walnut tree all year round. Sadly, Depsey disappeared . I missed him one afternoon so can only assume that something bad happened to him. Doubt it's a fox as the dogs all have free access to all the land and I know none of them would touch my chickens. I suspect it might be a stoat as I know I have the odd one of those about before the cats kill them.


----------



## fenwoman

Who else here keeps goats?
My Betty was in season yesterday. Bleating, wagging her tail and being a complete tart. So I decided to mate her. I shut the door on little Willy as he's got horns. And I opened the gate to the billy pen and led my lovely Suleiman into the girly paddock where he had a lovely half hour, before putting him back in the billy pen, whereupon him and Willy had a head smashing session. I wish Willy would grow a bit quicker as he needs to get chopped soonish as he's becoming a menace, sparring with Suleiman and also shaking his large horns at me. It's only a matter of time before he attacks me. Suleiman meanwhile is a good goat, happy for me to stroke and pat him and pay him attention.


----------



## vonnie

Can I ask those of you with OEG

I was very tempted by a beautiful large fowl hen last year - partly because she was stunning and partly because I always fall for the lots of one bird on their own! But having never had them before, and knowing the cocks can be a bit feisty I was worried about introducing her to my mixed flock as the little pekins and australorps are very submissive and easily bullied.

So what's their temperament like with other birds, in general?


----------



## fenwoman

vonnie said:


> Can I ask those of you with OEG
> 
> I was very tempted by a beautiful large fowl hen last year - partly because she was stunning and partly because I always fall for the lots of one bird on their own! But having never had them before, and knowing the cocks can be a bit feisty I was worried about introducing her to my mixed flock as the little pekins and australorps are very submissive and easily bullied.
> 
> So what's their temperament like with other birds, in general?


 My little Dempsey was completely free to roam and he was completely docile. I still have his 2 females who live with my 'odds and sods' hens and nor do they bother with anyone. I have no idea why people think that gamebirds are always aggressive. Certainly mine never have been. 
Saying that, I would be very careful about introducing any single female to my hens. I prefer to introduce several at a time as the single one always gets beaten up badly over several days and hens are capable of killing a single one. Nasty things that they are.


----------



## farmercoope

fenwoman said:


> Who else here keeps goats?
> My Betty was in season yesterday. Bleating, wagging her tail and being a complete tart. So I decided to mate her. I shut the door on little Willy as he's got horns. And I opened the gate to the billy pen and led my lovely Suleiman into the girly paddock where he had a lovely half hour, before putting him back in the billy pen, whereupon him and Willy had a head smashing session. I wish Willy would grow a bit quicker as he needs to get chopped soonish as he's becoming a menace, sparring with Suleiman and also shaking his large horns at me. It's only a matter of time before he attacks me. Suleiman meanwhile is a good goat, happy for me to stroke and pat him and pay him attention.


You know i keep goats already, thinking of selling one of my nubian kids whos extremely loud and quite pushy though and just keeping one nubian and my one saanen who it looks like i'll be milking through, the saanen i've never realised has been in season, so its either me or its her having silent seasons, It looks like she may be spending a month at your joint next year if she carries on being silly and having silent seasons, i think shes having silent ones and ive noticed the nubes in season a fair few times but never her.


----------



## bosshogg

we brought our Cream crested Legbars home from the farm today as the Cock had taken a liking to the white meat birds hen 

they are still young (5 Months) and need to mature some more, I think there gorgeous


----------



## fenwoman

farmercoope said:


> You know i keep goats already, thinking of selling one of my nubian kids whos extremely loud and quite pushy though and just keeping one nubian and my one saanen who it looks like i'll be milking through, the saanen i've never realised has been in season, so its either me or its her having silent seasons, It looks like she may be spending a month at your joint next year if she carries on being silly and having silent seasons, i think shes having silent ones and ive noticed the nubes in season a fair few times but never her.


Saanens aren't as obvious as Nubians. None of my other Saanen crosses were as loud and obvious as Betty was. Well maybe Sara was last year but certainly none of the others. None of mine is milking at present. Annie dried up, and looking at her, I think she is in kid and just like yours, she made no noise and it wasn't obvious, but if she was, it was when Maude and Dudders were still alive, and Suleiman and Willy were still living with the girls. They musta been toyboys.


----------



## jodie2008

i love oeg too, and the modern game bantams, but my fav of all time my big game birds, shamo, i only keep these now but trying to build my stock back up after they all got stolen, they took all my big cocks, left 1 hen! and they took all my ko shamo, and some yokohamas, i used to have every colour of poland (bantam) frizzle and straight featherd and l/f wc blacks, i would post some pics if i knew how!! 
jodie x


----------



## farmercoope

aha, yeah, i suppose that is a good point about nubes, but i did do the back presing and stroking, showed her a billy rag everyday, but got no reaction, although knowing me it was a day i didnt no haha!


----------



## fenwoman

jodie2008 said:


> i love oeg too, and the modern game bantams, but my fav of all time my big game birds, shamo, i only keep these now but trying to build my stock back up after they all got stolen, they took all my big cocks, left 1 hen! and they took all my ko shamo, and some yokohamas, i used to have every colour of poland (bantam) frizzle and straight featherd and l/f wc blacks, i would post some pics if i knew how!!
> jodie x


 if you keep gamebirds, never let anyone know you keep them because the pikeys will be after them but if they break in, they take the lot and sell what they don't want.
I used to keep modern bantams and rumpless OEG bantams but nobody knew. Anyway, if some silly beggar wants to get onto my land down the bottom, they'll have to deal with Ursa and the gang, who roam free.:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

farmercoope said:


> aha, yeah, i suppose that is a good point about nubes, but i did do the back presing and stroking, showed her a billy rag everyday, but got no reaction, although knowing me it was a day i didnt no haha!


 I never do any of those things. They just come into season by themselves and get a bit noisier and when I go in to feed them, perhaps some tail swishing but that Betty is a complete trollop. She was gagging for it. Hussy.:blush:


----------



## farmercoope

Lmao, bless her, your gonna have alot of milk soon! i bet your gonna be loving it, i think il have to send my saanen, lilac over to you next breeding season definitly, if thats okay, teach her sme manners too!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jodie2008

fenwoman said:


> if you keep gamebirds, never let anyone know you keep them because the pikeys will be after them but if they break in, they take the lot and sell what they don't want.
> I used to keep modern bantams and rumpless OEG bantams but nobody knew. Anyway, if some silly beggar wants to get onto my land down the bottom, they'll have to deal with Ursa and the gang, who roam free.:lol2:


 
i think they followed me home from a show one day :bash: nobody knows were i keep them now but i know they will be safe,:flrt: i always fancied some rumpless, but with polands etc it takes all your time washing and keeping them perfect!!! while on the chuck subjuct does anybody know the date of oswestry's next show?? 
jodie x


----------



## fenwoman

farmercoope said:


> Lmao, bless her, your gonna have alot of milk soon! i bet your gonna be loving it, i think il have to send my saanen, lilac over to you next breeding season definitly, if thats okay, teach her sme manners too!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Sure bring her over. Ideally, if she is the right age pop her over in the Autumn which is mainly when they come into season. It isn't really the norm for them to be in season at this time of year, certainly mostly my girls don't. I try to have them mated in Autumn so I get late spring kids.
I'm going to try my hand at butter and cheese making with a glut of milk, plus of course I want to rear 2 weaners with the surplus.


----------



## Pimperella

jodie2008 said:


> i think they followed me home from a show one day :bash: nobody knows were i keep them now but i know they will be safe,:flrt: i always fancied some rumpless, but with polands etc it takes all your time washing and keeping them perfect!!! while on the chuck subjuct does anybody know the date of oswestry's next show??
> jodie x


 

Oooooo Do you still breeding Polands? Would love some hatching eggs if you have any to sell. 
I have Chamois Frizzle Polands. Currently looking for a trio of smooth Chamois Polands if you know anyone with a trio for sale.

Aye on theivin scum. If they find out you have certain breeds they are on to it.
A few breeders had been wondering why they were being robbed it wasn't till a few forums got 2 and 2 together, that it was realised they had all sold eggs via ebay and had people collect, given them a tour etc. So the theives knew where all the birds where, what breeds they had, and came back prepared and with 'shopping' lists.
One Orpington breeder lost not only all their birds, but they stole feeders, electric fencing, anything they could carry.
My birds are guarded by 8 wolves, a staffie x collie and a working springer keepers dog. So beware! I do release the hounds! lol


----------



## Pimperella

bosshogg said:


> we brought our Cream crested Legbars home from the farm today as the Cock had taken a liking to the white meat birds hen
> 
> they are still young (5 Months) and need to mature some more, I think there gorgeous


 
I'll have to get some pictures of mine up (or should say my son's lol)
Got 1 cock and 4 hens in large fowl and 2 pairs of bantams.
The large fowl we get lovely big deep greeny blue eggs from, very good colour on them, and the cockeral came 3rd in Selston Championship show (04/01/09). I'll try get some photos of him tomorrow.

Just been given 4, 3 week old French Copper Black Maran Chicks, think 3 cocks and a hen but time will tell. lol


----------



## farmercoope

fenwoman said:


> Sure bring her over. Ideally, if she is the right age pop her over in the Autumn which is mainly when they come into season. It isn't really the norm for them to be in season at this time of year, certainly mostly my girls don't. I try to have them mated in Autumn so I get late spring kids.
> I'm going to try my hand at butter and cheese making with a glut of milk, plus of course I want to rear 2 weaners with the surplus.


Oh nice, we made some butter the old way in a jam jar, just left it to come to room temp overnight with some salt in the milk and shook for an hour or 2 and got a nob of butter, haa, admittedly it was tiny and probably wasnt worth it, but it was nice all the same. 
She will be old enough in Autumn, shes 5 in May so not a spring chicken, she actually acts like an old woman sometimes. Will keep you updated as to how she gets on and probably bring her over around October time ish:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg

wwoohhhoooo got my first egg of my CC Hens today :no1:


----------



## Pimperella

oooo just booked a Trio of White Crested Blue Poland bantams.

Should be picking up Sunday. Should also be going over to Crewe on Saturday to collect a trio of lavender Leghorn Bantams.


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> oooo just booked a Trio of White Crested Blue Poland bantams.
> 
> Should be picking up Sunday. Should also be going over to Crewe on Saturday to collect a trio of lavender Leghorn Bantams.


 You're buying and I'm selling :lol2:
Just sold a trio cuckoo cochins and a pair of lemon porcelain Dutch.


----------



## farmercoope

Ive got a rescue of about 10 ex batts in a few weeks again!:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

farmercoope said:


> Ive got a rescue of about 10 ex batts in a few weeks again!:lol2:


 Once my cochins have all gone I can organise things and perhaps get some more ex battery birds.


----------



## farmercoope

I love mi lil ex batt hens, they have great charecters and are always following you around wanting some loving. Hopping up to say ello, Thdere nice little layers too


----------



## Pimperella

fenwoman said:


> You're buying and I'm selling :lol2:
> Just sold a trio cuckoo cochins and a pair of lemon porcelain Dutch.


 
Got my pair of Lavender Orpingtons coming on Friday! Been getting Giddy at the thought of them coming up. 
Have a list of chosen stuff that I've been on the look out for. I really do like my leghorns, been on to a few breeders and all looking good. The cock of the lavender trio of bantam leghorns I'm getting, is already a show winner for his class. His photos are even on the leghorn club website lol
And got friend who knows a leghorn judge personally so he is sorcing me some good quality show and breed stock.
I have stuff I've hatched that is definately staying.
Like my silver grey Dorkings which flock wise I will increase the size over the years and add youngstock each year, as they mature at 2 years old so quite a slow developing breed. My daughter has demanded that the Lakenvelder pair are hers and have named them Velder and Vader.
Most it's a case of if cocks they are graded as to wether they are show breed quality or tea lol
If have pairs or trios I can make up from them. Spare odd hens will just go into the laying flock.


----------



## Tommy123

Just thought I'd let everyone know I have 6 blue pekin chicken eggs now cooking in the incubator! I nearly got 10 red pekin but someone else bought them Will keep you updated


----------



## Pimperella

Fingers crossed on the Pekin eggs.

I'm about to set 6 lavender orpington eggs, 3 brown leghorn bantam eggs (unless they have laid more when I do evening feeds lol) 2 bantam buff orps, 1 buff orp, 1 white crested poland, again if any have laid anymore when I do rounds they are going in tonight. 
then 6 buff orps eggs due on wednesday out of a champion buff orp cock and quality hens. so will set them on wednesday night along with any eggs from my breeding pens over the weekend.


----------



## Tommy123

Wow, good luck!!


----------



## leggy

anyone recommend a auto incubator oh was looking at a 10 egg one brinsea? on ascott smallholding website,but a neighbour said the tray stuck and the 20 egg one was better.:hmm:


----------



## Pimperella

Appently the 10 egg one isn't as good as the 20 eggs one. Something to do with humidity I think. Can't remember. But I'd go for the bigger one of the 2, as you can bet your eggs is eggs that you'll fill it and something you want comes up and you'll be kicking yourself fer incubator space lol

I have 2 60 egg incubators. One I use to incubate and one as a hatcher.


----------



## farmercoope

have also heard the 20 egg octagon is much better.


----------



## Pimperella

lol Get the biggest and best you can afford. 

We do lots of hatching to get in new stock lines. And to hatch our own for future breeding stock. We did a tour for the council enviromental health and animal welfare. He was seriously impressed. He's a great guy altho he wanted my turkey lol told him that was our xmas dinner lol

He pops round if he's passing. Think he was jealous of my expensive kennel block as he used to breed rotties.


----------



## leggy

no we are limited space wise on how many we can have ,otherwise id be overun:whip:
just thought it would be nice for the kids :2thumb:


----------



## Paulusworm

Hello all. I've not been on this bit before. Bit of a newbie when it comes to feathery things. I keep reps, a chinchilla and my kids (humans not goats) at the moment and as with all my other pets I want to get it right first time.
I'm waiting to get permission from the landlord to have a coop in our back garden so got a few questions:

a) What breed lays the tastiest eggs?

b) What breed is the friendliest/least nervous? My kids play in the back garden and I don't want the hens getting freaked out by the noise.

c) What size floor area would you recommend for 3 hens in a coop/run combo set-up? They would be let out when we are in the garden, weather permitting.

and

d) Are there any websites that deal with obtaining rescued battery hens?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## farmercoope

Get in touch with the Battery hen trust - Battery Hen Welfare Trust

breeds, obviously if your going for battery hens there a hybrid and once they have settled in realy lay well and become rrally friendly, i have some that jump up high to see me every morning and see what tastey treats i have for them.

Other breeds, you can get alot of nice pretty hybirds, they lay alot of eggs and come in a range of colours.


----------



## Pimperella

Paulusworm said:


> Hello all. I've not been on this bit before. Bit of a newbie when it comes to feathery things. I keep reps, a chinchilla and my kids (humans not goats) at the moment and as with all my other pets I want to get it right first time.
> I'm waiting to get permission from the landlord to have a coop in our back garden so got a few questions:
> 
> a) What breed lays the tastiest eggs? Any breed you keep and have freeranging with fresh greens and good quality food will lay you the tastiest eggs you've ever had.
> 
> b) What breed is the friendliest/least nervous? My kids play in the back garden and I don't want the hens getting freaked out by the noise.
> Orpingtons, Marans, Ex Batts, Warrens, Polish (tiny eggs lol) are very friendly breeds. Leghorns however are very flightly along with campines which are also flighty.
> Orpingtons (if you get utility strain) are very docile, lovely huge big birds and lovely gentle natures
> 
> c) What size floor area would you recommend for 3 hens in a coop/run combo set-up? They would be let out when we are in the garden, weather permitting. It would depend on breed, but best thing is get something like a 6 x 4 shed with a large attached run. That way when you realise that you want a few more, you already have the space and no need to get a larger coop. They are very addictive lol
> 
> and
> 
> d) Are there any websites that deal with obtaining rescued battery hens?
> As provided by Farmer coop. They are lovely birds and lay lots of eggs and suprising how lovely they are considering the tough start to life they have had.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


 
Hope thats of some help Paul.
xx
Laura


----------



## ferretlad

Very good idea to have a Livestock thread. I keep a flock of Cream Legbars, Exchequre Leghorns and Copper Black Marans... i have twelve of each and get a lovely range of colourful eggs from this flock to sell, some blue.. green.. white..and very dark brown eggs. I also keep and breed some Derbyshire Red Caps, Norfolk Greys. Also keep a few Bantams... Red..Wheaton..Black Silkies, Millefleur..Mottled..Cockoo Pekins, Marsh Daisy, Scots Greys, Scots Dumpys and a few Light Sussex X Silkies as broodies, some of these breeds that i keep are quite rare and its very sad that there is a lack of interest in people wanting to keep poultry of bygone years.


----------



## Paulusworm

ferretlad said:


> .....its very sad that there is a lack of interest in people wanting to keep poultry of bygone years.


Couldn't agree more. I personally feel that the reason is consumer pressure (don't worry I'm not going all River Cottage / Jamie Oliver on you). Poor old farmer Giles has got to churn out chickens for the supermarkets to sell for two quid in order to stay in business whereas in the past that wasn't an issue for them. It's a shame cos some of them are fantastic looking birds even to a complete and utter novice like me


----------



## bosshogg

ferretlad said:


> Very good idea to have a Livestock thread. I keep a flock of Cream Legbars, Exchequre Leghorns and Copper Black Marans... i have twelve of each and get a lovely range of colourful eggs from this flock to sell, some blue.. green.. white..and very dark brown eggs. I also keep and breed some Derbyshire Red Caps, Norfolk Greys. Also keep a few Bantams... Red..Wheaton..Black Silkies, Millefleur..Mottled..Cockoo Pekins, Marsh Daisy, Scots Greys, Scots Dumpys and a few Light Sussex X Silkies as broodies, some of these breeds that i keep are quite rare and its very sad that there is a lack of interest in people wanting to keep poultry of bygone years.


do you sell the scots Dumpy egg's I would love some :flrt: got my Third egg of my CC hens today so hopefully a few more and then I can set them


----------



## Tommy123

Just thought I'd let you all know I've had a BRILLIANT day. I firstly sold a pair of black frizzle cochins for £130! Also bought a mottled cockerel so I can now breedd mottled pekins AND I got 10 buff pekin eggs!!! lol Been such a great day!! Will keep you updated with the eggs.


----------



## bosshogg

Tommy123 said:


> Just thought I'd let you all know I've had a BRILLIANT day. I firstly sold a pair of black frizzle cochins for £130! Also bought a mottled cockerel so I can now breedd mottled pekins AND I got 10 buff pekin eggs!!! lol Been such a great day!! Will keep you updated with the eggs.


Its amazing the prices of some birds at the mo it will be intresting to see what the prices are like at York rare poultry sale as last year orps were selling for £185+!!


----------



## fenwoman

I'm about to sell some cuckoo cochins to a chap for £75 tomorrow and still have a trio to put into Melton next month.


----------



## ferretlad

bosshogg said:


> do you sell the scots Dumpy egg's I would love some :flrt: got my Third egg of my CC hens today so hopefully a few more and then I can set them


Yes i do sell some eggs, my Dumpy hens are not in lay at the moment or in with the cockerel's yet, it will be about an other 4-5 weeks before they will start to lay again, I have black and cuckoo dumpys, once i have the eggs that i want i will p.m you and let you know when they are available. The Scots Dumpys have a very poor hatch rate, the success of hatching out a full clutch is very low indeed, its just a characteristic of this breed, i run two cockerels with four hens so the fertility is fine and the cockerels are un-related to the hens, something just happens that the embryo seems to die just before the chicks hatch.


----------



## Pimperella

ferretlad said:


> Yes i do sell some eggs, my Dumpy hens are not in lay at the moment or in with the cockerel's yet, it will be about an other 4-5 weeks before they will start to lay again, I have black and cuckoo dumpys, once i have the eggs that i want i will p.m you and let you know when they are available. The Scots Dumpys have a very poor hatch rate, the success of hatching out a full clutch is very low indeed, its just a characteristic of this breed, i run two cockerels with four hens so the fertility is fine and the cockerels are un-related to the hens, something just happens that the embryo seems to die just before the chicks hatch.


 
It's down to the Lethal gene on the short legs that they carry. Same with Japanese Bantams.


----------



## ferretlad

Pimperella said:


> It's down to the Lethal gene on the short legs that they carry. Same with Japanese Bantams.


Funny you should mention that, i used to try and breed Japanese Bantams too with very little success, so i gave up on them as a bad idea and just keep them as pets now. I knew that the Scots Dumpys had something in their blood that was lethal, but did not know it was to do with the short legs.
Thank you.


----------



## Pimperella

ferretlad said:


> Funny you should mention that, i used to try and breed Japanese Bantams too with very little success, so i gave up on them as a bad idea and just keep them as pets now. I knew that the Scots Dumpys had something in their blood that was lethal, but did not know it was to do with the short legs.
> Thank you.


 
I've been told aswell off a few breeders of scots dumpy that it is best to put shorter legged birds to longer legged birds for better success in hatch rates.



And on another note, If you have poultry waste and your council won't let you put it in your bin. Stick it on Freecycle. I have loads of people who come and collect all of it for garden composting or for veg growing.
You'd be amazed at just how many people reply.


----------



## vonnie

Well I've had a great day today too. Came back from the Carlisle sale with four birds because I didn't have time to get any new housing together, but am now full of ideas for my new sheds too.

Prices were all over the place, but with loads more birds than last year the pet quality lots were going cheap. Orps were what I really took notice of and prices for trios ranged from under £30 to over £100 for those carded as show quality.

I got outbid on the lavender orpington pullet I'd fancied, but not too disappointed because she wasn't a good example. Came away with a lovely black orp girl instead, along with an old english pheasant fowl pullet which I'll hopefully find a cock for in the Summer. And my favourites - a pair of old english game bantams. They were in the catalogue as blues but I don't think the hen is. But not fussed because they're pet birds anyway.

I wish I'd had space for some lovely blue splash pekins and lemon sabelpoots. Hoping to get geese later in the year and from what I saw the Hawaiian Nene's were my favourites.

A great day out and if I ignore the cost of the diesel to get there (!) I only spent £40, much to the OH's relief :lol2:

Will try to get some pics tomorrow when they've settled in.


----------



## Pimperella

vonnie said:


> I got outbid on the lavender orpington pullet I'd fancied, but not too disappointed because she wasn't a good example. Came away with a lovely black orp girl instead, along with an old english pheasant fowl pullet which I'll hopefully find a cock for in the Summer. And my favourites - a pair of old english game bantams. They were in the catalogue as blues but I don't think the hen is. But not fussed because they're pet birds anyway.


 
If you want a cock old english Pheasant fowl, ask bosshogg as she has 3.

Ferretlad, I have 2 Japanese Bantams hatching now lol They are my 7 yr old daughters. 2am I noticed they had pipped. She was fast asleep and snoring away. I whispered in her ear 'Alex, your 2 japanese Bantams are hatching.' Her eyes popped open and she gasped loudly and sat bolt upright! lol Then shot into the incubator and brooder room and peek in the hatcher window at their little beaks poking out and cheeping! She is over joyed as she has been desperate for Japanese Bantams, and one thing. I may hate people, but god do I love my kids lol and the look on her face is worth more than anything!


----------



## Paulusworm

Aw! She must be chuffed to bits.


----------



## ferretlad

Ferretlad, I have 2 Japanese Bantams hatching now lol They are my 7 yr old daughters. 2am I noticed they had pipped. She was fast asleep and snoring away. I whispered in her ear 'Alex, your 2 japanese Bantams are hatching.' Her eyes popped open and she gasped loudly and sat bolt upright! lol Then shot into the incubator and brooder room and peek in the hatcher window at their little beaks poking out and cheeping! She is over joyed as she has been desperate for Japanese Bantams, and one thing. I may hate people, but god do I love my kids lol and the look on her face is worth more than anything![/quote]

I can completely understand your daughters excitment and i am very pleased for you that Alex has some Japanese chicks of her very own. I had Dutch Bantams when i was 7 and i remember just how excited i was when my parents put some of my eggs under a broodie and they hatched out. Thankfully we did not have an incubator as i would have spent my childhood gazing into it waiting for eggs to hatch.

Regarding the Scots Dumpys, i have both long and short leg birds, I have found if i pair long leg Dumpys together nearly all the chicks hatch out and nearly all will be long leg chicks. Its as soon as i put a short leg into the breeding pen things go wrong for me and few chicks hatch out. Its such a shame as the short legged ones are so comical and friendly little souls.


----------



## bosshogg

Yup I do have three is it deff an Old English Pheasant Fowl pullet? be aware they are very very very flighty and will need there wings clipped if you want it to stay around the pheseant in there name is not for nothing :lol:

I do have a spare cock PM me if your intrested, there were all hatched by me and are just coming up to been mature (pheseant Fowl are very late to mature) 

this is my lads


----------



## Tommy123

vonnie said:


> Well I've had a great day today too. Came back from the Carlisle sale with four birds because I didn't have time to get any new housing together, but am now full of ideas for my new sheds too.
> 
> Prices were all over the place, but with loads more birds than last year the pet quality lots were going cheap. Orps were what I really took notice of and prices for trios ranged from under £30 to over £100 for those carded as show quality.
> 
> I got outbid on the lavender orpington pullet I'd fancied, but not too disappointed because she wasn't a good example. Came away with a lovely black orp girl instead, along with an old english pheasant fowl pullet which I'll hopefully find a cock for in the Summer. And my favourites - a pair of old english game bantams. They were in the catalogue as blues but I don't think the hen is. But not fussed because they're pet birds anyway.
> 
> I wish I'd had space for some lovely blue splash pekins and lemon sabelpoots. Hoping to get geese later in the year and from what I saw the Hawaiian Nene's were my favourites.
> 
> A great day out and if I ignore the cost of the diesel to get there (!) I only spent £40, much to the OH's relief :lol2:
> 
> Will try to get some pics tomorrow when they've settled in.


I have some Blue Pekin eggs cooking!!


----------



## Pimperella

Yay!!!!

Got 2 little Japanese Bantams Hatched!!!!!!

Alex is over the moon. She's waited a very very long time for them.

Just waiting for my 3 double laced barnevelders from my own trio to hatch. And 3 salmon maran eggs for my mate marie due today/tomorrow.

Then more due during the week.


----------



## Tommy123

Pimperella said:


> Yay!!!!
> 
> Got 2 little Japanese Bantams Hatched!!!!!!
> 
> Alex is over the moon. She's waited a very very long time for them.
> 
> Just waiting for my 3 double laced barnevelders from my own trio to hatch. And 3 salmon maran eggs for my mate marie due today/tomorrow.
> 
> Then more due during the week.


Thats great news!!! Keep us updated


----------



## vonnie

Some pics of my birds taken this afternoon in my very messy garden!

My first two girls the buff orpingtons 










Cream legbar and lavender pekin










One of the black australorp banties. I love the beetle green sheen on their feathers.



















The new old english game banties. Not perfect but they do look a better blue now the sun's shining!




















A buff with one of last Summer's gold partridge brahma chicks raised by my broody old brahma hen. I still call them the chicks, but they're huge!












The pheasant fowl pullet. And yes, she's found the one bit of the boundary where the fence came down so those wings are being clipped tonight! How does she look? She was the only one of the breed at the auction so I had nothing to compare her to. 




















And here she is again with the black orpington. The new girls sticking together.












Took loads more but I think that'll do! :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella

Vonnie, you have some really lovely looking birds.
:flrt:


I've just got back from collecting a trio of White Crested Blue Polands. God they are lovely. I'll have to get some pictures tomorrow of them.


----------



## vonnie

Thank you  I can't wait to clear the old allotments out back and turn them into poultry heaven. The last time they were in use was for ducks and poultry, but that was about 10 years ago so a lot of work to be done because plenty of people seem to have started using it as a tip. Does mean there's a huge pond already dug out though. The water's long since drained away but I can sort that. 

Oooohhhh I was admiring some white crested blacks yesterday, but blues sound even better!! I seem to have a soft spot for blues and lavenders in everything. 

Would love to see some lavender orp pics when you have some too. I thought the one in the auction was pretty poor so it would be good to see some like yours from good lines to compare.


----------



## Pimperella

vonnie said:


> Thank you  I can't wait to clear the old allotments out back and turn them into poultry heaven. The last time they were in use was for ducks and poultry, but that was about 10 years ago so a lot of work to be done because plenty of people seem to have started using it as a tip. Does mean there's a huge pond already dug out though. The water's long since drained away but I can sort that.
> 
> Oooohhhh I was admiring some white crested blacks yesterday, but blues sound even better!! I seem to have a soft spot for blues and lavenders in everything.
> 
> Would love to see some lavender orp pics when you have some too. I thought the one in the auction was pretty poor so it would be good to see some like yours from good lines to compare.


 
Will do. We've named our 2 Lavender Orpingtons, 'tony Stark and Pepper Potts' lol

The trio of white crested Polands I collected today, looks like the cock and one of the hens are blues, but one hen looks like she is a lavender. Very very pretty. I adore their pom pom heads. Can't wait till they start laying for us, get some eggs in the inncubator and have some lovely little baby blue Polands!

I'll get some pics after my tea.


----------



## Pimperella

White Crested Blue Polands

Cock









hen 1









hen2


----------



## Tommy123

Pimperella said:


> White Crested Blue Polands
> 
> Cock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hen 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hen2


There beautiful!!!

Also thought I'd thought I'd let you all know I'm into my chickens alot as some of you know and I asked my Mum & Dad if I could breed a few of my own and im allowed!! I'm going to the chicken auction next saturday hopefully getting some chickens, chicken eggs or a chicken with chicks! Not sure which specie/type/breed I'll get but will see what's there. Thanks


----------



## fenwoman

Tommy123 said:


> There beautiful!!!
> 
> Also thought I'd thought I'd let you all know I'm into my chickens alot as some of you know and I asked my Mum & Dad if I could breed a few of my own and im allowed!! I'm going to the chicken auction next saturday hopefully getting some chickens, chicken eggs or a chicken with chicks! Not sure which specie/type/breed I'll get but will see what's there. Thanks


 If you are going to Fabian Eagles at Swaffham on Saturday, make sure you disinfect all your clothes and shoes when you get home and quarantine any new birds from there for at least a month. Vile horrible place with vole sellers and lots of pikeys and asians bidding on game birds and pens dirty with no food or water and some sick birds. I wouldn't touch anything from there with someone else's bargepole!:bash:

If you are thinking to breed birds, then you should do a bit of research, decide on a breed, then go to a proper breeder and buy decent breeding stock, not go to one of the worst auctions in the country and buy other people's throw outs which may be harbouring bad stuff like Mareks or Myco, and try to do it all on the cheap.
If you plan on breeding, get the best you can find, not just whatever is available.
Why not save your money up for another couple of weeks, and come to the Melton Mowbray rare breeds graded sale on the 28th March and get something decent that you'll be able to sell easily.
Have you decided what you'll do with all the cockerels you'll hatch when you breed? Hopefully not shove them in Swaffham to be terrified and poked by old farmers, then bought for 50p each to bcome bait birds for the fighting cocks kept by the pikeys?


----------



## Tommy123

fenwoman said:


> If you are going to Fabian Eagles at Swaffham on Saturday, make sure you disinfect all your clothes and shoes when you get home and quarantine any new birds from there for at least a month. Vile horrible place with vole sellers and lots of pikeys and asians bidding on game birds and pens dirty with no food or water and some sick birds. I wouldn't touch anything from there with someone else's bargepole!:bash:
> 
> If you are thinking to breed birds, then you should do a bit of research, decide on a breed, then go to a proper breeder and buy decent breeding stock, not go to one of the worst auctions in the country and buy other people's throw outs which may be harbouring bad stuff like Mareks or Myco, and try to do it all on the cheap.
> If you plan on breeding, get the best you can find, not just whatever is available.
> Why not save your money up for another couple of weeks, and come to the Melton Mowbray rare breeds graded sale on the 28th March and get something decent that you'll be able to sell easily.
> Have you decided what you'll do with all the cockerels you'll hatch when you breed? Hopefully not shove them in Swaffham to be terrified and poked by old farmers, then bought for 50p each to bcome bait birds for the fighting cocks kept by the pikeys?


I know what you mean it's quite rough and so are many of the people. But some of the chickens are healthy, I always check if there healthy and if theres any sign of illness. The only reason I go there is because there is nowhere else I can get chickens, if you do know anywhere please tell me!! Thanks


----------



## Pimperella

fenwoman said:


> If you are going to Fabian Eagles at Swaffham on Saturday, make sure you disinfect all your clothes and shoes when you get home and quarantine any new birds from there for at least a month. Vile horrible place with vole sellers and lots of pikeys and asians bidding on game birds and pens dirty with no food or water and some sick birds. I wouldn't touch anything from there with someone else's bargepole!:bash:
> 
> If you are thinking to breed birds, then you should do a bit of research, decide on a breed, then go to a proper breeder and buy decent breeding stock, not go to one of the worst auctions in the country and buy other people's throw outs which may be harbouring bad stuff like Mareks or Myco, and try to do it all on the cheap.
> If you plan on breeding, get the best you can find, not just whatever is available.
> Why not save your money up for another couple of weeks, and come to the Melton Mowbray rare breeds graded sale on the 28th March and get something decent that you'll be able to sell easily.
> Have you decided what you'll do with all the cockerels you'll hatch when you breed? Hopefully not shove them in Swaffham to be terrified and poked by old farmers, then bought for 50p each to bcome bait birds for the fighting cocks kept by the pikeys?


 
Totally agree. 

Have a look at what breeds interest you. The reserch the best breeders of those chosen birds. If planning on breeding you want the healthest and best quality that you can get.
Poor quality birds will produce poor quality birds.
I paid £40 for my new trio of Polish.
and the other week when I travelled down to Shropshire I paid £25 for my 2 Blue Laced Barnevelder Cockerals (from a top breeder) and also bought a trio of Bantam Buff Orpingtons for £45 but again. The breeder Chris Millward came highly recomended by the Barnevelder Club.

Chose what breed really takes your fancy. Research that breed in full, then sorce the best breeders by phoning the relevent breed clubs who will let you know of the best breeders with show winning stock. 
When starting out it would be best to chose just one breed to start with and consentrate on that breed alone for now.
As a kid my first breeding birds were Cuckoo Marans. My father had been a Farmer (worked on farms most of his younger years) and taught me well. I wanted Chickens and when I was a kid I went to a local farm that came very highly recomended and bought 3 laying hens for my dad as a fathers day present. Not long after I got my own trio of Cuckoo Marans. 
Not sure why the farm sold me them being as I was a kid (well, think it was cause he knew my dad very well and as such when I said I was getting them for my dad he was more than happy and I had saved all my pocket money and been out washing cars aswell lol) 

As such, since we moved here and was able to go back into poultry, Cuckoo Marans were my first choice in Breeding birds. I sorced a stunning cockeral and he is to die for. Loves his mum aswell lol does my big lad Jabba.

You get what you pay for in most cases. You pay cheap prices cause those in teh know won't touch them with anyones barge pole (hehehe) let alone their own.


----------



## Pimperella

Tommy123 said:


> I know what you mean it's quite rough and so are many of the people. But some of the chickens are healthy, I always check if there healthy and if theres any sign of illness. The only reason I go there is because there is nowhere else I can get chickens, if you do know anywhere please tell me!! Thanks


 
Some of, they won't be once they have been in contact with others that are not.

They could look healthy, still won't mean that they are. 4 weeks Quarentine is a must because a healthy looking bird, once brought home, could go down hill in days.
And then you lose everything.


----------



## Tommy123

My parents and I already breed chickens, I'd like to breed pekins or cochins as I already have them and know what there like etc. But when I get into it more I'll breed different chickens. Thanks


----------



## Tommy123

So does anyone know any chicken breeders/auctions around Norwich area except Fabian Eagles Sale? Thanks


----------



## Pimperella

Tommy123 said:


> So does anyone know any chicken breeders/auctions around Norwich area except Fabian Eagles Sale? Thanks


 
As both me and fen have both said. Look for the breed your interested in first! Then look for a breeder of that chosen breed.

Cart before the horse! :whistling2:


----------



## Tommy123

Ok but I've already chosen! Pekins or Cochins first then move onto different breeds but pekin or cochins first.I searched everywhere but can't find anywhere Thanks


----------



## fenwoman

Tommy123 said:


> I know what you mean it's quite rough and so are many of the people. But some of the chickens are healthy, I always check if there healthy and if theres any sign of illness. The only reason I go there is because there is nowhere else I can get chickens, if you do know anywhere please tell me!! Thanks


 You are deluding yourself about healthy birds. Not you, nor I nor any expert can 'see' a mareks carrier. And if you get a bird which carries mareks, you can kiss goodbye to all future breeding plans. It'll kill a lot of your chickens, any which survive will be carriers and the virus will sit in the ground, housing etc for years and years, infecting any new stock you buy.
Sure it's where you get cheap chickens which are crap quality and if you go with some money and just want to impulse buy whatever comes up, then go for it.
But as I said, if you are planning to breed, and perhaps show? Then think about what criteria interests you in a bird, like, do you want large fowl or bantam? Fany or normal? feathered feet or clean legged? Good layers /coloured eggs/colour or pattern etc, the contact the breed club and ask if there are breeders in your area with quality stock for sale.
Are you a member of the Norfolk poultry club? You will make plenty of contacts around you, breeders with healthy stock of good type.
What you are planning to do would be like wanting to set up breeding dogs, so instead of having an idea of the breed you are interested in, you go along to the local dog pound and just buy some random dogs with unknown history who may or may not have any number of diseases. Think about when you breed. Who will buy your surplus birds? Are you not bothered? In which case, by [email protected], breed [email protected] and sell the [email protected] at Swaffham for peanuts.So what was the point? Or, decide on a breed, find a breeder with surplus stock, get as good as you can find. Bear in mind that it'll cost you as much to feed rubbish stock as it will to feed something decent. The difference comes when you want to sell. If you have decent stock, it sells itself, especially if you are a member of a poultry club, but if you bought rubbish unhealthy stock, your only option is to put them in awful auctions like Swaffham and what you get for them won't even cover the cost of feed.
If you wanted to go to the Melton Mowbray rare breed sale on the 28th, and your parents aren't willing to take you, I may be able to organise a lift for you with a friend of mine who lives just outside Dereham in Shipdham. He is the show manager for the Norfolk poultry club and goes to both sales held in Spring and Autumn. Now that's where you'll find half decent stock.
I can't understand why anyone would want to bother breeding from rubbish stock and that's all you'll get at Swaffham.
If you knew what you were after, I could probably point you towards a breeder near you.
Heck, I might even have a trio of whatever you were after, here.:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Tommy123 said:


> Ok but I've already chosen! Pekins or Cochins first then move onto different breeds but pekin or cochins first.I searched everywhere but can't find anywhere Thanks


 So you want more cochins? I keep them. I thought you already kept cochins? What colours do you have and do you have a cockerel?
I know several people in pekins. What colours are you thinking of? I presume you have large pens for the cochins and can keep the pekins of the ground because of the foot problems they get?


----------



## Tommy123

fenwoman said:


> You are deluding yourself about healthy birds. Not you, nor I nor any expert can 'see' a mareks carrier. And if you get a bird which carries mareks, you can kiss goodbye to all future breeding plans. It'll kill a lot of your chickens, any which survive will be carriers and the virus will sit in the ground, housing etc for years and years, infecting any new stock you buy.
> Sure it's where you get cheap chickens which are crap quality and if you go with some money and just want to impulse buy whatever comes up, then go for it.
> But as I said, if you are planning to breed, and perhaps show? Then think about what criteria interests you in a bird, like, do you want large fowl or bantam? Fany or normal? feathered feet or clean legged? Good layers /coloured eggs/colour or pattern etc, the contact the breed club and ask if there are breeders in your area with quality stock for sale.
> Are you a member of the Norfolk poultry club? You will make plenty of contacts around you, breeders with healthy stock of good type.
> What you are planning to do would be like wanting to set up breeding dogs, so instead of having an idea of the breed you are interested in, you go along to the local dog pound and just buy some random dogs with unknown history who may or may not have any number of diseases. Think about when you breed. Who will buy your surplus birds? Are you not bothered? In which case, by [email protected], breed [email protected] and sell the [email protected] at Swaffham for peanuts.So what was the point? Or, decide on a breed, find a breeder with surplus stock, get as good as you can find. Bear in mind that it'll cost you as much to feed rubbish stock as it will to feed something decent. The difference comes when you want to sell. If you have decent stock, it sells itself, especially if you are a member of a poultry club, but if you bought rubbish unhealthy stock, your only option is to put them in awful auctions like Swaffham and what you get for them won't even cover the cost of feed.
> If you wanted to go to the Melton Mowbray rare breed sale on the 28th, and your parents aren't willing to take you, I may be able to organise a lift for you with a friend of mine who lives just outside Dereham in Shipdham. He is the show manager for the Norfolk poultry club and goes to both sales held in Spring and Autumn. Now that's where you'll find half decent stock.
> I can't understand why anyone would want to bother breeding from rubbish stock and that's all you'll get at Swaffham.
> If you knew what you were after, I could probably point you towards a breeder near you.
> Heck, I might even have a trio of whatever you were after, here.:lol2:


Thanks very much for all the great info! I'll have to join the Poultry Club, and no I dont want [email protected] birds! :lol2: Thanks very much and will look into it!

PS. What cochins do you have for sale? If you have any please PM me! Thanks very much


----------



## Tommy123

fenwoman said:


> So you want more cochins? I keep them. I thought you already kept cochins? What colours do you have and do you have a cockerel?
> I know several people in pekins. What colours are you thinking of? I presume you have large pens for the cochins and can keep the pekins of the ground because of the foot problems they get?


Yep I do want more!! I have a trio of black which my mum will be breeding. Was thinking any colours really! And yes I provide nice big enclosures! Thanks


----------



## fenwoman

Tommy123 said:


> Yep I do want more!! I have a trio of black which my mum will be breeding. Was thinking any colours really! And yes I provide nice big enclosures! Thanks


 Well of course if you keep a trio of black, you do know that you can run some white or blue or splash hens with them don't you? I'll have a sort out tomorrow to see which I've got entered at Melton, and will let you know what I have left if you like. How many spare pens have you got?


----------



## Tommy123

fenwoman said:


> Well of course if you keep a trio of black, you do know that you can run some white or blue or splash hens with them don't you? I'll have a sort out tomorrow to see which I've got entered at Melton, and will let you know what I have left if you like. How many spare pens have you got?


Around 5 or so. Thanks


----------



## Pimperella

Well, Considering I only got my Lavender Orpingtons on Friday. And she laid her first ever egg the moment she got here as she was POL. She laid again yesterday, and today aswell! yay!
The 6 eggs I bought along with them, all 6 are fertile, so fingers very very crossed for a good hatch! I am sooooooooooooo chuffed! (Fingers crossed Clare, your Birthday pair could well be a reality! lol)

And my Blue Polands I got Sunday, who the 2 girls were also point of Lay. Laid one egg yesterday, and another today!!!!

Just hatched some more 4 more light sussex, and 3 of my own Barnevelders (Double Laced)


----------



## fenwoman

*goats*

Good news.
Some of you will remember the 3 neglected goats I got last year, fetched by Nerys from Devon
You may remember Betty, the goat will bad mastitis. She was a maiden milker who had just been left unmilked for 3 years. When Nerys brought them to me, I noticed her massive hard and very hot udder and tried to milk her. Nothing came out. She was put on antibiotics. As Autumn came, her udder went down a bit but still felt very hard, like there was a lump of wood inside. Then yesterday, I noticed it was full again, like she was full of milk, so I made a decision. I tied her collar to a post, then tied her back legs together and started to strip her out. She leapt like a bucking bronco as they all do when milked for the first time. Eventually she stopped throwing herself about and laid down as she does when she wants me to stop trimming her feet. She is the dominant goat and flipping stubborn, but I too am stubborn, so I milked her into the straw bedding. From one side came nothing but thin clean watery stuff, the other side came milk, but pinkish and a bit curdled. Classic sign of mastitis. So, I stripped her out completely. She lay there towards the end, obviously finding it relaxing and pleasant and she must have felt more comfortable. Today, I tied her collar to a post again and only tied one hind leg to the back post and started milking. Apart from trying to kick me, she was fine and towards the end again, relaxed and just let me milk. Again I stripped her out, but this time, the milk was smoother and both sides milked, with no watery stuff. I felt her udder once it was empty and to my absolute pleasure and surprise, the hard mass I'd felt last year, appeared to have disappeared. 
I am delighted to say the least. The fact that she is a maiden milker is a bonus for me.The fact that after only 2 days she is accepting me milking her is terrific. I've had goats still hurling themselves about after a week which isn't fun at all for them and I end up battered and bruised from it.
I was worried that her udder would prove a problem and that she'd have to be put down because of it but now, I won't have to which is great.She looks like she is going to be a high yielding milker too.


----------



## ferretman

*Thirsk farmers auctions*

Has anyone been to this one? Thirsk farmers action ive been going for 6 years now and ever since its moved to the new place has anyone thought theyve let their standards slip a bit. Cause ive seen ducks fly off out of the gates. Ive seen people throw ferrets away because they bite. 2 off which i have now. I end up going and buy ferrets that are old or biters for the sheer sake they dont end up in horrible hands. Some thing I know i shouldnt do but I always end up doing it.


----------



## Pimperella

God Fen, I bet that was a huge relief for both you and her and bet she feels like shes a new goat altogether! I know it's awful when your full up of milk and feel like your boobs are on fire (I remember it well, with cabbage leaves in my bra and gell pads in the freezer :blush: )
:2thumb: huge bonus that she is looking like she'll be a good high yeilder aswell, plenty of lovely Goats milk for you. You must be over the moon that she won't have to be put to sleep and that she'll be a good productive Goat. I swear if Ste would let me have a goat, Beren would love fresh milk. Something that I would have to do plenty of research on before I ever embarked on. I'm sure I can bombard you with questions regarding the whole milking thing. Been a very long time (well 13 years anyway) since I spent time with goats, but then that was at uni, I know the basics but I'd like to know a hell of a lot more than the basics before I would feel happy with having 2 of my own.

Now pigs, I know pigs lol 
Hubby wants to get pigs in a few years time. He'd love to have a couple but after what I have told him about them he's worried he would become far too attached to ever be able to send them off to the meatman. 
So we've said that give it a few years of me teaching him, cause he wants them to his, that we will have made our choice as to wether we go for an inpig gilt, so he can get attached to her, keep a nice gilt from her litter so she has a companion, and that way he has 2 to have as pets, and the others can be sold (wants rare breed ones) and those that are sent away will hopefully feed us for the year. He used to be a right townie lol How things have changed since he first saw River Cottage, got the cookery bug, and could see why I was so wanting to rear our own food. Now his understanding and respect is so much higher than it ever was, he checks everything when shopping, and is just as much an advocate for freerange food as I am. How when we got our first laying hens as a couple, even freerange shop bought eggs taste no where near as good as our own. Which, since as his mates at work have been hounding him as to when we will have eggs available for him to bring in, must be true.
I have a friend who has been allergic to eggs, cause her serious stomach pains, and yet she had a quiche that Ste had made with our eggs, and she was completely fine! Which she was over the moon at cause she really loves Ste's Quiche lol She even said last night on the phone 'ooo Please can you nag Ste to make me a Quiche! I've been having cravings for quiche for ages and can't go buy one!' lol


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> God Fen, I bet that was a huge relief for both you and her and bet she feels like shes a new goat altogether! I know it's awful when your full up of milk and feel like your boobs are on fire (I remember it well, with cabbage leaves in my bra and gell pads in the freezer :blush: )
> :2thumb: huge bonus that she is looking like she'll be a good high yeilder aswell, plenty of lovely Goats milk for you. You must be over the moon that she won't have to be put to sleep and that she'll be a good productive Goat. I swear if Ste would let me have a goat, Beren would love fresh milk. Something that I would have to do plenty of research on before I ever embarked on. I'm sure I can bombard you with questions regarding the whole milking thing. Been a very long time (well 13 years anyway) since I spent time with goats, but then that was at uni, I know the basics but I'd like to know a hell of a lot more than the basics before I would feel happy with having 2 of my own.
> 
> Now pigs, I know pigs lol
> Hubby wants to get pigs in a few years time. He'd love to have a couple but after what I have told him about them he's worried he would become far too attached to ever be able to send them off to the meatman.
> So we've said that give it a few years of me teaching him, cause he wants them to his, that we will have made our choice as to wether we go for an inpig gilt, so he can get attached to her, keep a nice gilt from her litter so she has a companion, and that way he has 2 to have as pets, and the others can be sold (wants rare breed ones) and those that are sent away will hopefully feed us for the year. He used to be a right townie lol How things have changed since he first saw River Cottage, got the cookery bug, and could see why I was so wanting to rear our own food. Now his understanding and respect is so much higher than it ever was, he checks everything when shopping, and is just as much an advocate for freerange food as I am. How when we got our first laying hens as a couple, even freerange shop bought eggs taste no where near as good as our own. Which, since as his mates at work have been hounding him as to when we will have eggs available for him to bring in, must be true.
> I have a friend who has been allergic to eggs, cause her serious stomach pains, and yet she had a quiche that Ste had made with our eggs, and she was completely fine! Which she was over the moon at cause she really loves Ste's Quiche lol She even said last night on the phone 'ooo Please can you nag Ste to make me a Quiche! I've been having cravings for quiche for ages and can't go buy one!' lol


 Well if they all kid and all start milking, I'm getting 2 weaners to rear on the surplus milk.


----------



## Pimperella

fenwoman said:


> Well if they all kid and all start milking, I'm getting 2 weaners to rear on the surplus milk.


 
I don't think we'd every have any spare, even for me! Beren would have all that would be available lol
Just mentioned it to Ste to 'test' the water and he just started thinking about making Cheese, something he has always wanted to do when the farmer bug hit him lol And I could see Beren being a dab hand at milking. He's already a Chicken Whisperer lol


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> I don't think we'd every have any spare, even for me! Beren would have all that would be available lol
> Just mentioned it to Ste to 'test' the water and he just started thinking about making Cheese, something he has always wanted to do when the farmer bug hit him lol And I could see Beren being a dab hand at milking. He's already a Chicken Whisperer lol


 I think you would have some spare if each of the 4 current adults was giving 8 pints a day lol. processing 32 pints of milk would be a full time job.
Funny story about a chicken whisperer.
A few years back now, when this horse whisperer stuff all came out, I went to buy a load of ex laying hens off a farmer boy over in Norfolk. I went with my old van and no poultry crates.
Anyway, the farmer boy looked worried at the fact that I had no crates and said that I'd get myself killed when the chickens flew about inside the van.
I gave him a 'look' and told him that he was about to see something he's never seen before, and that had he heard of the horse whisperer? He said he had. So I told him I was a chicken whisperer. He looked a bit sceptical.
Anyway, w placed the dozen or so hens into the back of the van, they scratched about in the straw I'd put in the back. Then I got in, wound the window down, and said, "right, watch this".
He looked in the back at the moving scratching chickens, and I turned the ignition key and said loudly, "all girls......sit!!". Whereupon all the chickens sat down immediately and all at the same time.
I turned to the farmer who's jaw was resting on the ground and he looked amazed and very impressed.
I simply smiled at him and said "I told you, I am a chicken whisperer" and drove off.

I can imagine him down the pub one night, telling his farmer friends about the chicken whisperer who had some strange power over chickens, and when she told them to sit, they all immediately did you all at the same time.
Made me chuckle it did.
What he didn't realise, is that as soon as I'd started my old diesel van, they felt the floor vibrating beneath their feet and their first instinct is to squat down, like it would be ours if we felt dizzy. So I turned the k ey and called to "sit" at the same time, and of course they sat.
The same thing would happen if I placed a chicken on the handlebars of my bike and started it moving, or put one in a dolls pram and started pushing, the chicken squats in order to avoid falling over.


----------



## Pimperella

fenwoman said:


> I think you would have some spare if each of the 4 current adults was giving 8 pints a day lol. processing 32 pints of milk would be a full time job.
> Funny story about a chicken whisperer.
> A few years back now, when this horse whisperer stuff all came out, I went to buy a load of ex laying hens off a farmer boy over in Norfolk. I went with my old van and no poultry crates.
> Anyway, the farmer boy looked worried at the fact that I had no crates and said that I'd get myself killed when the chickens flew about inside the van.
> I gave him a 'look' and told him that he was about to see something he's never seen before, and that had he heard of the horse whisperer? He said he had. So I told him I was a chicken whisperer. He looked a bit sceptical.
> Anyway, w placed the dozen or so hens into the back of the van, they scratched about in the straw I'd put in the back. Then I got in, wound the window down, and said, "right, watch this".
> He looked in the back at the moving scratching chickens, and I turned the ignition key and said loudly, "all girls......sit!!". Whereupon all the chickens sat down immediately and all at the same time.
> I turned to the farmer who's jaw was resting on the ground and he looked amazed and very impressed.
> I simply smiled at him and said "I told you, I am a chicken whisperer" and drove off.
> 
> I can imagine him down the pub one night, telling his farmer friends about the chicken whisperer who had some strange power over chickens, and when she told them to sit, they all immediately did you all at the same time.
> Made me chuckle it did.
> What he didn't realise, is that as soon as I'd started my old diesel van, they felt the floor vibrating beneath their feet and their first instinct is to squat down, like it would be ours if we felt dizzy. So I turned the k ey and called to "sit" at the same time, and of course they sat.
> The same thing would happen if I placed a chicken on the handlebars of my bike and started it moving, or put one in a dolls pram and started pushing, the chicken squats in order to avoid falling over.


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Tommy123

Pimperella said:


> God Fen, I bet that was a huge relief for both you and her and bet she feels like shes a new goat altogether! I know it's awful when your full up of milk and feel like your boobs are on fire (I remember it well, with cabbage leaves in my bra and gell pads in the freezer :blush: )
> :2thumb: huge bonus that she is looking like she'll be a good high yeilder aswell, plenty of lovely Goats milk for you. You must be over the moon that she won't have to be put to sleep and that she'll be a good productive Goat. I swear if Ste would let me have a goat, Beren would love fresh milk. Something that I would have to do plenty of research on before I ever embarked on. I'm sure I can bombard you with questions regarding the whole milking thing. Been a very long time (well 13 years anyway) since I spent time with goats, but then that was at uni, I know the basics but I'd like to know a hell of a lot more than the basics before I would feel happy with having 2 of my own.
> 
> Now pigs, I know pigs lol
> Hubby wants to get pigs in a few years time. He'd love to have a couple but after what I have told him about them he's worried he would become far too attached to ever be able to send them off to the meatman.
> So we've said that give it a few years of me teaching him, cause he wants them to his, that we will have made our choice as to wether we go for an inpig gilt, so he can get attached to her, keep a nice gilt from her litter so she has a companion, and that way he has 2 to have as pets, and the others can be sold (wants rare breed ones) and those that are sent away will hopefully feed us for the year. He used to be a right townie lol How things have changed since he first saw River Cottage, got the cookery bug, and could see why I was so wanting to rear our own food. Now his understanding and respect is so much higher than it ever was, he checks everything when shopping, and is just as much an advocate for freerange food as I am. How when we got our first laying hens as a couple, even freerange shop bought eggs taste no where near as good as our own. Which, since as his mates at work have been hounding him as to when we will have eggs available for him to bring in, must be true.
> I have a friend who has been allergic to eggs, cause her serious stomach pains, and yet she had a quiche that Ste had made with our eggs, and she was completely fine! Which she was over the moon at cause she really loves Ste's Quiche lol She even said last night on the phone 'ooo Please can you nag Ste to make me a Quiche! I've been having cravings for quiche for ages and can't go buy one!' lol


You could get som kune kune maybe? There a rare breed and are lovelly and dont grow big at all!! And their also great with children. Hope this help a bit.


----------



## Paul Chase

fenwoman said:


> Good news.
> Some of you will remember the 3 neglected goats I got last year, fetched by Nerys from Devon
> You may remember Betty, the goat will bad mastitis. She was a maiden milker who had just been left unmilked for 3 years. When Nerys brought them to me, I noticed her massive hard and very hot udder and tried to milk her. Nothing came out. She was put on antibiotics. As Autumn came, her udder went down a bit but still felt very hard, like there was a lump of wood inside. Then yesterday, I noticed it was full again, like she was full of milk, so I made a decision. I tied her collar to a post, then tied her back legs together and started to strip her out. She leapt like a bucking bronco as they all do when milked for the first time. Eventually she stopped throwing herself about and laid down as she does when she wants me to stop trimming her feet. She is the dominant goat and flipping stubborn, but I too am stubborn, so I milked her into the straw bedding. From one side came nothing but thin clean watery stuff, the other side came milk, but pinkish and a bit curdled. Classic sign of mastitis. So, I stripped her out completely. She lay there towards the end, obviously finding it relaxing and pleasant and she must have felt more comfortable. Today, I tied her collar to a post again and only tied one hind leg to the back post and started milking. Apart from trying to kick me, she was fine and towards the end again, relaxed and just let me milk. Again I stripped her out, but this time, the milk was smoother and both sides milked, with no watery stuff. I felt her udder once it was empty and to my absolute pleasure and surprise, the hard mass I'd felt last year, appeared to have disappeared.
> I am delighted to say the least. The fact that she is a maiden milker is a bonus for me.The fact that after only 2 days she is accepting me milking her is terrific. I've had goats still hurling themselves about after a week which isn't fun at all for them and I end up battered and bruised from it.
> I was worried that her udder would prove a problem and that she'd have to be put down because of it but now, I won't have to which is great.She looks like she is going to be a high yielding milker too.


well done fenwomen: victory:, i know only to well what a head avhe mastitus can be, i am a heardsman and have to deal with it on a regular basis. One thing i would sugest though if you ever stripe mastitus out in beading pour disinfectant on staw, as mastitus is very contagous. Oh and when stripping dont go for from handling infected teat to touching chear teat.
again congrats on getting it sorted.


----------



## fenwoman

Tommy123 said:


> You could get som kune kune maybe? There a rare breed and are lovelly and dont grow big at all!! And their also great with children. Hope this help a bit.


 Not much meat on them though and they run to fat very easily.


----------



## fenwoman

Paul Chase said:


> well done fenwomen: victory:, i know only to well what a head avhe mastitus can be, i am a heardsman and have to deal with it on a regular basis. One thing i would sugest though if you ever stripe mastitus out in beading pour disinfectant on staw, as mastitus is very contagous. Oh and when stripping dont go for from handling infected teat to touching chear teat.
> again congrats on getting it sorted.


 Yes, I picked the straw up and burned it. today there was milk on both sides. I had a good feel of her bag and although there is a tiny hard bit in one side, the size og a walnut, the rest is clear. She is the only one milking at present. The dogs are enjoying the milk they are getting daily anyway. It will be interesting to see if the yield stays the same or goes down. She was in season a week ago and I put Solomon to her so we'll see in a couple of weeks whether she took or comes back in season.
All fun and games eh?
A friend of mine is a herdsman over in Norfolk to a herd of Holsteins.


----------



## Tommy123

fenwoman said:


> Not much meat on them though and they run to fat very easily.


Yes very true!


----------



## Paul Chase

I am only a farm slave oh sorry worker, but i do have one heifer of my own. My boss gave me the chance to buy some seamen to A.I one cow on the farm. The herd is british freishian, but i used to work with a breed called brown swiss. i love this breed so much and was well chuffed when i was allowed to buy some seamen to a.i. Luckily i got a girlie born last june, cant wait until she is old enough to breed, so i can put another brown swiss bull to her, to make my herd (so far one animal lol )more pure as ruth (part of her pedigree name) is only 50% brown S and 50% british frieshian.
Pic taken in december and she is wearing her scruffy winter coat, she will look lufferly and shiney in the spring.


----------



## fenwoman

Paul Chase said:


> I am only a farm slave oh sorry worker, but i do have one heifer of my own. My boss gave me the chance to buy some seamen to A.I one cow on the farm. The herd is british freishian, but i used to work with a breed called brown swiss. i love this breed so much and was well chuffed when i was allowed to buy some seamen to a.i. Luckily i got a girlie born last june, cant wait until she is old enough to breed, so i can put another brown swiss bull to her, to make my herd (so far one animal lol )more pure as ruth (part of her pedigree name) is only 50% brown S and 50% british frieshian.
> Pic taken in december and she is wearing her scruffy winter coat, she will look lufferly and shiney in the spring.


 Sorry but I can't help myself.
Seamen are sailors. You mean semen.
The herd is British Fresian 
I must admit I do rather like the look of the brown Swiss although if only I had a couple more acres, I would love to have some short legged Dexters.


----------



## Paulusworm

fenwoman said:


> Sorry but I can't help myself.
> Seamen are sailors. You mean semen.


Glad I'm not the only one who noticed that. Nearly spat coffee all over my laptop and have been giggling like a schoolboy for the last 5 mins. I know they get lonely at sea but........:lol2:.

Paul: She's lovely! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Paulusworm said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who noticed that. *Nearly spat coffee all over my laptop* and have been giggling like a schoolboy for the last 5 mins. I know they get lonely at sea but........:lol2:.
> 
> Paul: She's lovely! :2thumb:


:lol2: Me too..... Ha Ha


----------



## Pimperella

thought I'd take a couple of pics of my Lavender Orpingtons this afternoon. Had to take them in coop as out side They just don't stay still and I was getting a lot of still body and blurred head pictures.

Pepper Potts









Tony Stark aka Ironman!


----------



## Paul Chase

fenwoman said:


> Sorry but I can't help myself.
> Seamen are sailors. You mean semen.
> The herd is British Fresian
> I must admit I do rather like the look of the brown Swiss although if only I had a couple more acres, I would love to have some short legged Dexters.


 :devil: was that really necessary, frankly i think its really RUDE :devil:
I use the computor to gain confidence in my reading and writing ( i know my english is very poor). I come on here every night mostly just to read, but do some times reply to threads if i think i can help in some way, or if i have some thing that i can add to a thread. I have been a member on this site for quite some time but if you look at my post count it is not very high (because of my reading difficulties). If i make spelling mistaches i dont mind one bit if i get p.m's telling me, but find it very embarrassing to be insulted on a public form.


----------



## Shell195

Paul Chase said:


> :devil: was that really necessary, frankly i think its really RUDE :devil:
> I use the computor to gain confidence in my reading and writing ( i know my english is very poor). I come on here every night mostly just to read, but do some times reply to threads if i think i can help in some way, or if i have some thing that i can add to a thread. I have been a member on this site for quite some time but if you look at my post count it is not very high (because of my reading difficulties). If i make spelling mistaches i dont mind one bit if i get p.m's telling me, but find it very embarrassing to be insulted on a public form.


 
Dont be silly hun it was a joke we all make spelling mistakes at some time no one was making fun of you.:2thumb:

Lovely girl you have there, cattle have such lovely faces dont they:flrt:


Lovely girlie you have there


----------



## Shell195

Pimperella said:


> thought I'd take a couple of pics of my Lavender Orpingtons this afternoon. Had to take them in coop as out side They just don't stay still and I was getting a lot of still body and blurred head pictures.
> 
> Pepper Potts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Stark aka Ironman!


 
Stunning birds:flrt:


----------



## Pimperella

Shell195 said:


> Stunning birds:flrt:


 
I love them to bits, but then I paid a fair amount for them lol

The hen dives at me now for fuss lol. She virtually threw herself into my arms today while I was filling up feed and water. Just cause she wanted a snuggle lol
and buried her head under my chin, while coooing away.


----------



## Shell195

Well worth the money Id say. They really are beautiful:flrt: I love it when they are tame like that:flrt:


----------



## Pimperella

Shell195 said:


> Well worth the money Id say. They really are beautiful:flrt: I love it when they are tame like that:flrt:


lol I've just been out doing night time checks and giving them mixed corn. and one of my polish hens, Audrey, jumped up on my arm. I gave her a fuss and a cuddle, went to put her back to bed, and she got hold of my jumper with her beak to try and stop me lol Caue she wanted more fuss lol :flrt:

People underestimate chickens, but they can be very very loving and affectionate pets.


----------



## Paulusworm

Pimperella said:


> People underestimate chickens, but they can be very very loving and affectionate pets.


I wish someone would tell my landlady that :banghead:.


----------



## Shell195

Many years ago:whistling2: I reared a lone chick that was found in a puddle.Sparky turned into a beautiful hen and was so tame.She loved watching TV and sitting on my head and used to sleep on the boiler with the cat. She also ate my fathers garden and raked up his prize lawn:lol2: I wish I could keep hens here but the garden isnt big enough to share between dogs, cats and hens and I think on the deeds it says No farm animals/poultry so none for me until we eventually move house. I just enjoy the ones at the sanctuary but none are very tame.


----------



## Pimperella

Paulusworm said:


> I wish someone would tell my landlady that :banghead:.


 
Give her my details! I can tell her just how lovely they truely are, and she can chat to my hubby as he was a townie before meeting me, now he loves the chickens and wouldn't be without them. 

Let her know that they are a pet with bonuses and you want to give you children a respect for where their food comes from.


----------



## shaneo95

Here are a few of my gang
































































And also got a pair of Emden Geese and trio of blue silkies wednesday


----------



## vonnie

Someone else with a lawn as beautiful as mine :lol2:

Nice pics. I love the silkies. Are they as broody as their reputation says?


----------



## fenwoman

vonnie said:


> Someone else with a lawn as beautiful as mine :lol2:
> 
> Nice pics. I love the silkies. Are they as broody as their reputation says?


 Haha. My back is more moonscaped than landscaped thanks to the chickens.


----------



## Pimperella

fenwoman said:


> Haha. My back is more moonscaped than landscaped thanks to the chickens.


 
Lol mine was looking like the Somme! lol Until the woodchippings went down that is! Now Ste says it looks like a petting zoo.

Just got my 5 lovely new chucks! 
2 Silver Spangled Appenzellers hens (their mum got BOB at the Nationals), 2 Andalusian Bantam hens, 1 Blue and 1 splash (sister to the blue got BOB at southport and the splash is her aunt) and a lovely Cream Crested Legbar hen.


----------



## Paulusworm

Pimperella said:


> Give her my details! I can tell her just how lovely they truely are, and she can chat to my hubby as he was a townie before meeting me, now he loves the chickens and wouldn't be without them.
> 
> Let her know that they are a pet with bonuses and you want to give you children a respect for where their food comes from.


That's very kind of you tyo offer but she's being a bit anal about the whole thing. Bit hypocritical too considering that she keeps hens and ducks in her own garden.



shaneo95 said:


> Here are a few of my gang


Those turkeys are brilliant. Pets or for the table? Gotta be the only animal that you can have just for Xmas and not for life.


----------



## amandy

*which chickens?*

Hi Ihave my chicken run all set up and ready to go. there is room for 3 hens woundering which breeds you all prefer for laying. also can I mix breeds of the same size? or is it better to stick to all the same. Thanks very excited Mandy:jump:


----------



## Pimperella

amandy said:


> Hi Ihave my chicken run all set up and ready to go. there is room for 3 hens woundering which breeds you all prefer for laying. also can I mix breeds of the same size? or is it better to stick to all the same. Thanks very excited Mandy:jump:


 
Aslong as you get them at the same time then no reason why you can't get different breeds. Just remember that breeds like Orpingtons are huge and most standard coops aren't big enough for them as the pop holes are too small for them to fit through aswell


----------



## amandy

I would like to get my hands on some pekin bantams they are said to really friendly have you ever keep them?


----------



## fenwoman

It'd take the whole of Thetford forest to woodchipping the whole of my land lol.
And as for chicks, I can't stand it any more. Today I moved my barred Plymouth rocks to a bigger pen and in their old house, found a pile of eggs, so I'm going to hoik one of the small incubators out of the shed and get it going. Like I don't need more flipping work.


----------



## Graham

*Silkie Bantams*

I want to get a few of these when they become available this year, just wanted to know from anyone who keeps them what they are like, specifically if I were to get a cock are they noisy? 
I already have a Brahma cock who crows quite a bit, not as loud as some breeds but still audible some distance away, and I wouldn't want to inflict a very noisy bird on my (so far) tolerant neighbours. I know Silkies are only tiny little things, but some of these small breeds can make a racket totally out of proportion to their size!


----------



## shaneo95

Hi nope i couldnt kill the turkeys there great wherever you go in the garden there just there always right behind i dont think i could kill them or the chickens luckily though i know someone who takes my unwanted cockerals got about 50 odd already going to the poultry special at penkridge market in april see if i can get me some cayugas or call ducks anyone else going?

Also with the silkies my one silkie does the odd crow but then my new one doesnt stop i think it has something to do with the amount of cockerals i have though read that the cockerals who are lower down the pekin order dont crow as much correct me if im wrong



Shane


----------



## 2manydogs

hiya gang seen youve all been chatty,loads to trawl through,
question anyone keep rabbits for meat was thinking of getting some english or french lops and eating the offspring at 8 weeks.
i remember as a kid at sturminster newton market seeing the rabbits in the wire mesh cages with the poultry in the small auction part.:2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg

I have bourbon red, black and Bronze turkeys love them! Have one little white turkey who is about three weeks old He is for christmas O/H has nicknamed him Clause


----------



## Pimperella

2manydogs said:


> hiya gang seen youve all been chatty,loads to trawl through,
> question anyone keep rabbits for meat was thinking of getting some english or french lops and eating the offspring at 8 weeks.
> i remember as a kid at sturminster newton market seeing the rabbits in the wire mesh cages with the poultry in the small auction part.:2thumb:


 
At 8 weeks they won't have any meat on them at all. You'd be dreaming to think they would be of any size at 8 weeks old, they are only just ready to leave their mums.


You would be better going for traditional meat breeds like New Zealand Whites or Californians. And it would be 16 to 20 weeks kill weight. at 8 weeks they really haven't even reached any size to be eatable. and thats from looking on the hyline rabbits details. they breed the commercial rabbits.
But to be honest not many people bother.


----------



## 2manydogs

ta not been seeing any new zealands or calis around,plenty french lops,
just working it out need 5 hutches for a breeding trio,1 for buck ,1 for each doe, 2 for segregated sexed offspring.
i know the does got to go in the bucks hutch as well,: victory:


----------



## jackyboy

This year we are going to get some chicken eggs and hatchem them out and keep them for eggs


----------



## Pimperella

fenwoman said:


> It'd take the whole of Thetford forest to woodchipping the whole of my land lol.
> And as for chicks, I can't stand it any more. Today I moved my barred Plymouth rocks to a bigger pen and in their old house, found a pile of eggs, so I'm going to hoik one of the small incubators out of the shed and get it going. Like I don't need more flipping work.


 

Yay!!!!!!! Fingers crossed for lots of chicks for you hun! :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella

2manydogs said:


> ta not been seeing any new zealands or calis around,plenty french lops,
> just working it out need 5 hutches for a breeding trio,1 for buck ,1 for each doe, 2 for segregated sexed offspring.
> i know the does got to go in the bucks hutch as well,: victory:


 
Aye and for the larger rabbits your gonna need hutches of 6ft x 3ft x 2ft aswell and for does with young you'll need hutches even bigger. Would be better getting Sheds.


----------



## pigglywiggly

sheds for rearing would definatly be better, i wouldnt bother with french lops for meat, they are all bone and take forever to grow.

of the easily obtained breeds English are good for the freezer, they grow quite quickly and have finer bones.

tasty too 

:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

jackyboy said:


> This year we are going to get some chicken eggs and hatchem them out and keep them for eggs



And what will you do if they all hatch out and are cockerels?


----------



## Graham

Very good point, I hatched some Brahma eggs and got two cockerels and one hen out of six eggs, after a few months one of the cockerels had to go as they were fighting each other, and the poor hen was suffering from their constant attention. It wasn't easy finding a new home, but I was lucky and did manage to find an excellent home for him, I hadn't realised how difficult it could be to rehome them.
I bought my second hen as a pullet and wouldn't take a chance on hatching eggs again.


----------



## makeitandskateit

I currently breed and sell, 

lavender araucanas (spelling?)
Barnevelders
Buff sussex
D'anvers (mille fleur)
pearl x's
wellsumers
and some japanese coturnex quail!!!


----------



## makeitandskateit

makeitandskateit said:


> I currently breed and sell,
> 
> lavender araucanas (spelling?)
> Barnevelders
> Buff sussex
> D'anvers (mille fleur)
> pearl x's
> wellsumers
> and some japanese coturnex quail!!!


oh, and got a few sheep/lambs aswell!!!


----------



## Pimperella

makeitandskateit said:


> I currently breed and sell,
> 
> lavender araucanas (spelling?)
> *Barnevelders*
> Buff sussex
> D'anvers (mille fleur)
> pearl x's
> wellsumers
> and some japanese coturnex quail!!!


 
oooo Lavender Araucanas. Let us know when you have some eggs available please.

What kind of Barnevelders doe you breed? We have Double Laced Barnevelders and the Rare Blue Laced Barnevelder. They are a fantastic breed and great winter layers aswell.


----------



## pigglywiggly

i used to have a barnevelder cockeral, he was gorgeous to look at and as soft as a pussycat.
they`re lovely birds, shame i havnt room for any here, i`ll have to stick to my pekins, lol


----------



## Graham

Some pics of my Brahmas...


----------



## 2manydogs

pretty feathers on the grey brahma:mf_dribble:


----------



## 2manydogs

pigglywiggly said:


> sheds for rearing would definatly be better, i wouldnt bother with french lops for meat, they are all bone and take forever to grow.
> 
> of the easily obtained breeds English are good for the freezer, they grow quite quickly and have finer bones.
> 
> tasty too
> 
> :whistling2:


sounds like a plan :2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg

got 4 OEGB hacthed and 1 more pipped :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## 2manydogs

i would love some oxford oeg:mf_dribble:


----------



## bosshogg

2manydogs said:


> i would love some oxford oeg:mf_dribble:


In what colour? My chicks should be Oxford mine are banties though! wont tell till there older and I can see if they are Carlisle or Oxford!


----------



## 2manydogs

bosshogg said:


> In what colour? My chicks should be Oxford mine are banties though! wont tell till there older and I can see if they are Carlisle or Oxford!


id have to google :lol2: it was a tan/buff colour:flrt:
id have to roof me enclosure,as ive already had an escapee pol its only 5ft high.


----------



## 2manydogs

duckwing good old omlet website:2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg

2manydogs said:


> duckwing good old omlet website:2thumb:


lol my chicks are eithere Gold Ducking/Silver Duckwing or Black Red Breasted :lol2:

my OEG free range I do clip one wing do they can jump but not fly, I will let you know what I have when there older


----------



## Paulusworm

I'm not sulking so much about our landlady saying no to the whole garden hens thing now. Popped round to see a friend today that we haven't seen for a while and found out that he now looks after the hens in our local park. Free range organic eggs for free! Brought 8 eggs home today and can't wait to taste one tomorrow :2thumb:.

Might have a chat about helping with them next time I see him. Get a bit of experience under my belt.


----------



## SARGE07

We thinking about getting 2 or 3 hens, could someone show me a picture of an enclosure i could use for them, they would have a run in the garden, and whats best to feed them on and cost etc any info would be great, thanks sarge


----------



## Shell195

Been to our Sanctuary today and have come home with 8 Goose eggs,18 duck eggs and about 20 hen eggs in varying sizes and all freerange. That will keep the family happy for a bit:2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella

Just set another batch of eggs sunday morning.
8 Silver Partridge Pekins, 2 Buff Orpington LF eggs off my own trio, 1 White Crested Blue Poland egg off my own polands, and 1 Lavender Orpington egg of my own pair. Due 29th March all being well.

I have 2 other batches due.
21st March I have 6 Fertile Lavender Orpington Eggs. 2 Fertile Brown Leghorn Bantam eggs from my own trio, 1 Buff Orpington Batam egg, 1 Buff Orpington LF egg off my own Trio.

26th March I have 6 Buff Orpington Egg bought in from breeder with BOB winning cockeral, 2 Blue Poland Eggs from my own group, and 2 Lavender Orpington eggs off my own pair.

My friend stayed over Saturday night and Sunday, she took home her Chicks I had hatched for her. 2 salmon Maran Chicks, and cause 1 batch of eggs she got were all clear, I gave her 2 white silkie Bantam chicks and my 2 Barnevelder chicks from my own trio. Her hubby rather liked the 2 Barnevelder chicks, they are a lovely chocolately reddish colour. Her other 3 chicks were still in the hatcher and weren't ready to come out yet so she's taking those in the week which are 2 Black Faverolles and a vorwerk.

Post eggs have been both ways at the mo, I've had about 50% which has been good for this time of year. But I've also had batches which have been completely clear and when checked had either been scrambled in post, had air sack dislodged or just infertile. Glad my lavender Orpington Eggs were delivered, as all 6 are fertile and developing nicely (fingers crossed, touch wood etc) as I really want to sort Clare out with some from both my pair and the bought eggs. So she can get a line going with some Black Orpingtons of good quality that we are going to both sorce and improve on the lavender orpington tails. So by using a Lavender to a Black, you produce ALL Blacks but carrying the Lavender Gene. Using those (swapping chicks to give us same Black carrying lavender but different lines of Black used) We can either Cross those Blacks back to Lavender, chosing the ones with Correct or near as correct, Tails to Breed Standard, and Chicks from that mating would produce Lavender and Blacks again carrying the lavender gene. 
Or we can Cross our resulting Black carrying lavenders to each others Black carrying Lavenders, thus producing Pure Blacks 50%, 25% Lavender and 25% Blacks carrying Lavender.

This will take a few years to do lol But hopefully we can try improving the tails of the Lavender coloured Orpingtons.


----------



## pigglywiggly

sounds like a good project.

i`ve had some eggs off ebay, but i collected them to save them from the postie! will candle them at the weekend to see what the fertility is like. dosnt seem to be many people selling hatching eggss or typy birds near me though.


----------



## Pimperella

Seems the same this way aswell. Not many breeders at all in the Manchester Area, and those that are around tend to have more common breeds and not the breeds I was wanting.

Just booked 2 Cuckoo Pekin Broodies. Means I will have 4 proven Broody hens. 1 Silkie x Pekin, 1 Partridge Wyandotte, and 2 Cuckoo Pekins. So my Bluelaced Barnevelder eggs and Lavender Orpington Eggs and Poland Egg will go under Proven broodies as and when they go broody.



Dead chuffed that my mate was over the moon with her chicks tho, and was nice just being able to give her some of my hatched chicks to make up for the infertile eggs she had been sent (well they were sent straight here lol and rested before incubating). 

I have 3 'Rescue' Cockerals coming on Tuesday. Breeder needed to get rid for space reasons. Perfect tho cause 1 is a Black Gold Dutch who Clare is having as she adores Dutch. 1 is a Rhode Island Red Bantam and I already have a hen. and the other is a silver laced Wyandotte Bantam Cockeral and again I have a lone hen so means I have 2 more Breeds to pen up and get fertile eggs from for hatching. I have found it great tho helping my mate set up in Chickens. So she can enjoy fresh eggs. She can't keep a cockeral as yet, so any chicks I've hatched fopr her turn out to be cockerals, She can bring them back and I'll swap them for a hen, still means her kids get the joy of rearing the chicks. The 2 silkies I gave her had bent toes so perfect as pets but not for breeding and showing. But emans her kids have 2 little pets and no culling needed to be done. I'd far rather 'disabled' chicks (if not bad way and can cope in a good way, in minor things like bent toes etc) became pets as they can still lay eggs for eating and Broodies. Just not be bred from.


----------



## bosshogg

DDUUTTCCHHHH :flrt::flrt: Have 4 Old English Game Bantam chicks that are very healthy and love cuddles 

had a bit of a disaster this morning during the night the thermostat went down, we lost one chick that was hatching and wet, hopefully the eggs in there are OK 

on a good note I am getting 2 eggs a day of my CC hens...

Hoping to bring my Sultan Bantams home this weekend as there eggs are getting destroyed by the turkeys and muscovys

EDIT: OOpPSS pressed the wrong button and posted before I had finished,


----------



## pigglywiggly

i`ve got two silver partridge pekin hens, and a buff columbian hen in lay and no cockerals.
having lots of trouble finding any lads withing an hours drive.

cant wait for my millies to start laying, their combs are colouring up a bit, so it shouldnt be long.

my incys are full of rir x ls eggs, silkie x ls, mixed pekins and a job lot of god-knows-what i`m hatching for nextdoor. some must be cc or hybrids, as some of the eggs are blue and some green.

god knows how i`m supposed to know who`s eggs are whos!

any suggestions???

i`m off to fetch a homeless cockeral now too


----------



## pigglywiggly

Paulusworm said:


> I'm not sulking so much about our landlady saying no to the whole garden hens thing now. Popped round to see a friend today that we haven't seen for a while and found out that he now looks after the hens in our local park. Free range organic eggs for free! Brought 8 eggs home today and can't wait to taste one tomorrow :2thumb:.
> 
> Might have a chat about helping with them next time I see him. Get a bit of experience under my belt.


 
have you considered a few japanese quail? 
you can keep them for their eggs, and they arnt as noisy/messy and chooks


----------



## amandy

Hi Guys, got my three girls today. 3 warrens moved them in to the new house they have all settled well we have named them, Belina, Dorethy, and munchkin. Forgot to mention had a little accident and came home with 3, 3wk old k cambell ducklings as well now how did that happen:lol2:


----------



## Pimperella

*Clare's little Dutch boy!*

Here's Clare's little Dutch boy.

Basicly the breeder was gonna neck him if a home couldn't be found, had enough cockerals. I was already having 2 Cockerals anyway. 1 Rhode Island Red Bantam and 1 Silver Laced Wyandotte. And was offered this little Dutch Boy. Knowing Clare has a serious soft spot for them I knew he had a home.


----------



## fenwoman

hope she enjoys him. I'd have necked him too though. No doubt he'll be a nice enough pet bird.


----------



## Pimperella

fenwoman said:


> hope she enjoys him. I'd have necked him too though. No doubt he'll be a nice enough pet bird.


 
Aye, but he has a lovely nature. really friendly. And not much meat on a tiny wee bird this size lol And he's only baby. He's still feathering up lol
But he has a lovely pet nature so why waste a lovely temperment.


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> Aye, but he has a lovely nature. really friendly. And not much meat on a tiny wee bird this size lol And he's only baby. He's still feathering up lol
> But he has a lovely pet nature so why waste a lovely temperment.


 I agree no meat on them. I give all the spare bantam cocks to the cats and dogs. Dutchies are all like that in temperament. I have quite a large collection now with most of the standard colours and when I clean the aviary block out, I have one on my 'ead and 2 sitting on the broom as I'm trying to work. They are the sweetest birds.
The one in the picture looks like a blue partridge? Can't really see if his chest is black or blue.


----------



## Tommy123

Hiya I was wondering if you could keep chickens on sharp sand? Thanks.


----------



## bosshogg

wouldnt keep them on sand they would eat it and get compacted in the gut and cause all kinds of trouble possibly.


My ickle Dutch is grogeous I used to have a trio of show standard Golds, till the fox decided he was peckish :bash:

Dutch and OEG are my two top breeds


----------



## Tommy123

bosshogg said:


> wouldnt keep them on sand they would eat it and get compacted in the gut and cause all kinds of trouble possibly.
> 
> 
> My ickle Dutch is grogeous I used to have a trio of show standard Golds, till the fox decided he was peckish :bash:
> 
> Dutch and OEG are my two top breeds


Thought so! And sorry to hear about your dutch


----------



## Evie

Pimperella said:


> Here's Clare's little Dutch boy.
> 
> Basicly the breeder was gonna neck him if a home couldn't be found, had enough cockerals. I was already having 2 Cockerals anyway. 1 Rhode Island Red Bantam and 1 Silver Laced Wyandotte. And was offered this little Dutch Boy. Knowing Clare has a serious soft spot for them I knew he had a home.


Aww who needs a parrot :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella

Evie said:


> Aww who needs a parrot :lol2:


Million times better than any parrot. :lol2:
Chickens are fantastic and when they have been close on hand reared they are just perfect lovely pets, bantams especially.


----------



## fenwoman

on the subject of dutch bantams, here are some of mine.


----------



## fenwoman

Just noticed today that 'Annie' has bagged up so I expect her to kid any day now. Phoebe is also looking a little full in the udder department and Sara has a big belly. Yippee. I love kids (the goat kind)


----------



## Pimperella

fenwoman said:


> on the subject of dutch bantams, here are some of mine.


 
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


bloody gorgeous!!!!!!!! 


Fen, some beautifully birds!

Fingers crossed I should be at Melton rare breed sale so will buy you and Joe a coffee or tea lol And fingers crossed, Toast your new Kid lol


----------



## farmercoope

Pimperella said:


> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> bloody gorgeous!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Fen, some beautifully birds!
> 
> Fingers crossed I should be at Melton rare breed sale so will buy you and Joe a coffee or tea lol And fingers crossed, Toast your new Kid lol


Me and fenny are having a hawwtt date!:gasp: haha. But that is an extremely good idea, toast the new kid, and toast milk from fennys goats! haha


----------



## Pimperella

farmercoope said:


> Me and fenny are having a hawwtt date!:gasp: haha. But that is an extremely good idea, toast the new kid, and toast milk from fennys goats! haha


 
Lol 

I was showing Ste different goat breeds. I'm liking Golden Guernsey and We both like Anglo Nubian. Think it may be one of each lol


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> bloody gorgeous!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Fen, some beautifully birds!
> 
> Fingers crossed I should be at Melton rare breed sale so will buy you and Joe a coffee or tea lol And fingers crossed, Toast your new Kid lol


 How will we recognise each other? In fact, how will we all meet up? Unless I stand on a table, tell the auctioneer to belt up a minute and yell loudly "yoohooooooey RFUKers, to me":2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto

fenwoman said:


> on the subject of dutch bantams, here are some of mine.


Fenny, what's this colour called?

They're beautiful little birds!

And what sort of size are their eggs compared to, say, supermarket "standard/large" eggs?


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> Lol
> 
> I was showing Ste different goat breeds. I'm liking Golden Guernsey and We both like Anglo Nubian. Think it may be one of each lol


 IMHO I really don't think that Anglo nubians are a goat for novice goat keepers. I think Joe will agree with me. Sure they look nice but they are noisy and highly temperamental.
On the subject of getting different breeds. Last year, I got my old English who was brown, my Saanen who is pure white, and a black and white British Alpine. Then I got Annie who is golden Guernsey cross Saanen and is pure white. Well Clara the Saanen, had 2 Saanen kids.. Then I noticed something. All the white goats stuck together. The I got the 3 Saanen cross pure white rescue goats and again, they all stuck together and excluded the BA and OE (British alpine and Old English). Now I only have white goats. 2 pure Saanen and the rest crossed and they are a tight knit and happy herd.Many years ago, I had my Saanens, and bought a golden guernsey too. She was not happy at all and constantly escaped until one day, she hurdled the 43 inch high electrified goat netting, ran into a road and was killed by a passing car. I think that had I had a couple more GG she would have been happier and content to stay in the paddock.
I certainly wouldn't inflict a loud, noisy bumptious Nubian on a sweet natured Golden Guernsey. She will be thoroughly miserable. 
If anyone asked me, I would say, go with Saanen or Saanen crosses. They are the nicest natured, laid back and affectionate goats. Get all the same breed as it seems to make them happy.
In order of calmness and easy to handle I would go
1/ Saanen or Saanen cross
2/Toggenburg
3/British Alpine
4/Golden Guernsey 
and Nubians, waaaay down the bottom somewhere cos they are truly hard work.

Saanens are like the golden retrievers of the goat world and Nubians could be akin to say an Irish setter. Nice to look at but flipping drive you nuts.


----------



## fenwoman

Ssthisto said:


> Fenny, what's this colour called?
> 
> They're beautiful little birds!
> 
> And what sort of size are their eggs compared to, say, supermarket "standard/large" eggs?


 That is Lemon porcelain. quite a rare colour. The eggs are tiny. About the size of a pigeon egg.They are quite good layers though but you'd need 6 of them to scramble and cover one bit of toast :lol2:
You don't get little Dutchies if you only want something for eggs. You would have them as attractive tame garden pets which laid eggs as a bonus.


----------



## fenwoman

farmercoope said:


> Me and fenny are having a hawwtt date!:gasp: haha. But that is an extremely good idea, toast the new kid, and toast milk from fennys goats! haha



Yeah. Me and Joe are hooking up. He will be my toyboy and I will be his grabbagranny :rotfl:

Actually I think he's only after me for my goat shed building abilities.:whistling2:


----------



## Pimperella

fenwoman said:


> How will we recognise each other? In fact, how will we all meet up? Unless I stand on a table, tell the auctioneer to belt up a minute and yell loudly "yoohooooooey RFUKers, to me":2thumb:


 
I'll be wearing one of my fleece hats lol It's a White Leghorn Cockeral One lol Can't miss me in that with Huge red Crest lol

Just gor back from trek on buses up to Diggle, Saddleworth way, to go get 2 Cuckoo Pekin ladies. They are proven broodies and ever so tame.


Aye, Goats, we are still undecided.


----------



## Ssthisto

fenwoman said:


> That is Lemon porcelain. quite a rare colour. The eggs are tiny. About the size of a pigeon egg.They are quite good layers though but you'd need 6 of them to scramble and cover one bit of toast
> You don't get little Dutchies if you only want something for eggs. You would have them as attractive tame garden pets which laid eggs as a bonus.


Fair point - I just thought those particular birdies were gorgeous 

That said I'd still like bantam Ameraucana.


----------



## shaneo95

Anyody Planning To Go To The Poultry Auction At Penkridge Market Starts At 5pm I Think On 16th April?


----------



## fenwoman

My billy goat Solomon aka Suleiman the magnificent.
He is a huge stinking billy goat but behaves like a baby with me. Standing with his eyes half shut and a dopey look on his face when I scratch his chest or rub his ears. His other odd trait is.......when I milk the goats, he cries and cries unless I go into his pen with some fresh milk, which he slurps like he was still a weeny baby kid being bucket fed.
Odd eh?


----------



## fenwoman

Ssthisto said:


> Fair point - I just thought those particular birdies were gorgeous
> 
> That said I'd still like bantam Ameraucana.


 These birdies are indeed flipping 'andsome. The judges think so too lol.


----------



## fenwoman

Ssthisto said:


> Fair point - I just thought those particular birdies were gorgeous
> 
> That said I'd still like bantam Ameraucana.


 What is an 'ameraucana'? Obviously it is some sort of Araucana cross made in theUSA? Are they even available over here and if so, what differences are there between them and the true araucanas?
I keep bantam araucana in both normal and rumpless and also rumpless in the large fowl.


----------



## Ssthisto

Ameraucanas are pea-combed, bearded, muffed, tailed blue-egg-laying true-to-type-breeding chickens.
Araucanas - as I understood the breed standard - are pea-combed, tufted, rumpless blue-egg-laying chickens that will produce clean-faced tuftless offspring half the time.

It may be that the two (separate-in-America) breeds have been conglomerated into one here in the UK encompassing any pea-combed, blue-egg-laying chicken that's either tufted or muffed.


----------



## fenwoman

Ssthisto said:


> Ameraucanas are pea-combed, bearded, muffed, tailed blue-egg-laying true-to-type-breeding chickens.
> Araucanas - as I understood the breed standard - are pea-combed, tufted, rumpless blue-egg-laying chickens that will produce clean-faced tuftless offspring half the time.
> 
> It may be that the two (separate-in-America) breeds have been conglomerated into one here in the UK encompassing any pea-combed, blue-egg-laying chicken that's either tufted or muffed.



Ahhh you are reading American poultry sites. The araucana in America is indeed rumpless. Here in the UK though, the rumpless is very rare and the normal araucana has a tail.


----------



## Pimperella

fenwoman said:


> Ahhh you are reading American poultry sites. The araucana in America is indeed rumpless. Here in the UK though, the rumpless is very rare and the normal araucana has a tail.


 
Well, in the states they are also known as Easter Eggers. Not really much of a breed as such. I got 6 eggs off ebay as they were cheap and I was already buying some silkie eggs and it was only £1 extra for postage. 
Only 1 was a blue egg, the other 5 were white. Had one fertile, made it to day 19 and died. Yet the 6 silkie eggs I got and set at same time I had 5 hatch.


----------



## Ssthisto

Pimperella said:


> Well, in the states they are also known as Easter Eggers. Not really much of a breed as such. I got 6 eggs off ebay as they were cheap and I was already buying some silkie eggs and it was only £1 extra for postage.
> Only 1 was a blue egg, the other 5 were white. Had one fertile, made it to day 19 and died. Yet the 6 silkie eggs I got and set at same time I had 5 hatch.


Actually "Easter Eggers" in the USA are the crossbreeds that have Ameraucana or Araucana blood - but are not pure bred and do not breed to type. 

There's definitely pure strains of Araucana/Ameraucana that are pure breeds over there.


----------



## Pimperella

I'm on a few American sites and they just refer to them as Easter eggers lol


----------



## Pimperella

Well, Looks like I was right from sexing by eye shape and head shape at day old.
4 light Sussex. 3 cocks and 1 hen. Have 2 little chicks at a weeks old aswell.

4 French Copper Black Marans. 3 cocks and 1 hen. Going to keep 1 cock and the hen.

so at least 1 have 2 French copper black marans and 2 light sussex for rearing on for eating.
mmmmmmmmmmmmmm tastey freerange dinners mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> Well, Looks like I was right from sexing by eye shape and head shape at day old.
> 4 light Sussex. 3 cocks and 1 hen. Have 2 little chicks at a weeks old aswell.
> 
> 4 French Copper Black Marans. 3 cocks and 1 hen. Going to keep 1 cock and the hen.
> 
> so at least 1 have 2 French copper black marans and 2 light sussex for rearing on for eating.
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm tastey freerange dinners mmmmmmmmmm


 I use feather sexing at day old. It's a proven method and is 100% accurate.


----------



## mr herp

why do u guys keep chickens they r boring or r they i dunno but they seem boring


----------



## Pimperella

mr herp said:


> why do u guys keep chickens they r boring or r they i dunno but they seem boring


 
lol bless you. You've never seen a real live chicken then have you.

Because we happen to like the bonus of having animals that give a lot more in return. We get eggs, we get the odd cockeral to eat. They come in lots of differents sizes, colours, shapes. They are friendly and cheeky.

Because, poultry happen to be very good pets / livestock and most of us happen to be smallholders, Farmers and Game Keepers.


----------



## Ssthisto

mr herp said:


> why do u guys keep chickens they r boring or r they i dunno but they seem boring


Chickens are actually fascinating little characters if you spend time watching and interacting with them. They're inquisitive, nosey and can be more interactive than a cat if they're raised as pets. Certainly they're "doing" a lot more than I've ever seen a lizard or snake do!

Some of them are also stunningly beautiful... and, of course, you can eat the eggs.


----------



## mr herp

o i have seen thousands of chickens but cant see whats so good about them apart from meat and eggs


----------



## Ssthisto

*grin* And people who don't like snakes say the same thing about my pied royal python!


----------



## Nerys

anyone going to Salisbury tomorrow?

say hi if you see me and you are down there! Me, Farmercoop, and a lady called sandy are going down...

tho i have to leave here at 1.30am *yikes*

after losing genghis the other week, i have two new boys coming, FTGH from a lady in wiltshire 

i was going to get two more genghis like birds... these two...










but i think instead we are going to go for these two...

this is the orpy










and this one the cochin X










pam me dear.. if you are wanting me to get anything, i'm going to bed in a few hours to get some kip before the off! so let me know sooner rather than later!

just lemme know lot number and what to bid up to, i should have money on me to cover it..



N


----------



## fenwoman

mr herp said:


> o i have seen thousands of chickens but cant see whats so good about them apart from meat and eggs


 Well how very sad. Have you no interest in different species, how they interract with each other, the mating rituals, the different breeds?
What do you expect them to do? play bingo, wash the car, put on a one chicken variety show and win the X factor? Is that all animals are to you? Something which has to amuse you?
My old Dad used to say that only boring unintelligent people get bored.
So on what level did you see these "thousands of chickens"? Did you keep or breed them? Did a friend or family member keep or breed them? What breed did they have ?


----------



## Pimperella

Chickens have a lot more going for them than the average person would ever know.
They have fantastic rituals in breeding. How sweet it is every time you see a cockeral pick up a tastey worm or bug and run off to find one of his ladies to other it to. Then place his gift down in front of her, do a little dance. wait till she's eaten it, then run off to find another treat for one of his other ladies.
Or see him checking over his girls with such care and devotion.

I love sitting out in the garden, on my bench under the willow tree. With a feed bucket full of corn and have the chickens all round my feet. Normaly one sat on my knee and another in the bucket. 

The joy the kids get out of having their own breeding epns. Collecting their own eggs up, incubating them, seeing them fertile, watching them grow and then hatch. The kids love every moment of it.
And the bonus of fresh eggs from our laying flock, the kids going in with their basket and collect eggs up for breakfast.

My children, myself and my Hubby are all very happy Poultry keepers, and always will be.


----------



## amandy

Hi Guys n gals, what is the best way to pluck a cockrel? someone said about skining them is this right or a wind up? went to an auction and came out thinking about cheap sunday lunch.


----------



## Pimperella

amandy said:


> Hi Guys n gals, what is the best way to pluck a cockrel? someone said about skining them is this right or a wind up? went to an auction and came out thinking about cheap sunday lunch.


 
lol I wouldn't lol You never know if they are full of worms and lice or harbouring some illness.

Best to either get cockerals direct from a breeder who dosen't mind extra cockerals going for the pot. Or hatch your own and rear them on, any hens make good layers and cockerals for eating. Good breeds are purpose meat birds like pure bred Ixworths or crosses like Poulets and hubbards. Or Light Sussex, Indian Game etc.
.

With regards to plucking. Yes skinning is easy. But your left with a skinless bird ready to portion up which is ok if your having a curry or cassarole etc. But for a sunday riast you want the skin on mmmmmmmmmmmm

Pair of rubber gloves can help. start at the wings and tail, large feathers first. Then work your way inwards. slowly, plucking a few feathers at a time till you get the hang of how hard to pluck certain areas without ripping the skin. Your first few may look a mess but give it a go cause you can always skin them anyway if you make a bad job on your first attempt.
I can pluck quite fast now, but you get a feel for what your doing after time. My 7 year old Daughter is getting very good at plucking, tho she's just not strong enough to do the big wing and tail feathers but she is really good at back and breast feathers. She was interested from the first time I plucked one in front of her, I was in the kitchen and she was stood behind me watching and asking questions about how you pluck and could she have a go.


But I definately recomend that you go direct to a good breeder and ask for unwanted cockerals for eating better reared meat.
Try river cottage forum, See a few people who advertise for excess cockerals for eating. Breeders may let you have them cheap aswell and least these will be a far healthier option. The ones in auctions tend to be skinny aswell so no meat on them. Then you would also have to treat them for lice and mites, worming. And after worming you can't eat them for 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## amandy

Hi thanks for that, will try that forum now, had my warrens since Monday had my first small egg today, looking for the real thing. thanks Mandy


----------



## bosshogg

got some eggs today so tomorrow I will be setting

26 Black Belgian
8 Volverk (LF)
6 Salmon Faveorlles 
4 Old English Pheasant Fowl (hope they is at least one hen for my boys)
6 Indian Runner Ducks


----------



## pigglywiggly

i have light sussex x rhode island red and light sussex x gold silkie in the `bator, i was going to rear a few of the cockerals for the pot too, but i wont have room for all of them, shame you`re not closer or i could have sorted you some out!

i reared my male quails for meat last year, and they were really tender and very nice......................




here`s a picture of my gorgeous millefleur pekin bantams, i cant wait for them to come into lay!


----------



## shaneo95

Got A Trio Of Black Leghorn Bantams Coming Tommorow also need some advice 

How much would you look at paying for this trio person selling said they are in moult at the moment

Millefleur Dutch Trio


----------



## bosshogg

shaneo95 said:


> Got A Trio Of Black Leghorn Bantams Coming Tommorow also need some advice
> 
> How much would you look at paying for this trio person selling said they are in moult at the moment
> 
> Millefleur Dutch Trio


Depends on what the seller wants for them, love Dutch so I would happily pay £30-40 of course cheaper is always better


----------



## fenwoman

shaneo95 said:


> Got A Trio Of Black Leghorn Bantams Coming Tommorow also need some advice
> 
> How much would you look at paying for this trio person selling said they are in moult at the moment
> 
> Millefleur Dutch Trio


 Those are awfully light for millefleur and I suspect they have been crossed with lemon porcelain.


----------



## fenwoman

Just a quick mention. This morning, my Sara (Saanen) gave birth to a single female kid. Now named Josephine.
Photos forthcoming when I have time and once she is settled with her new baby. It's her first kidding.


----------



## farmercoope

fenwoman said:


> Just a quick mention. This morning, my Sara (Saanen) gave birth to a single female kid. Now named Josephine.
> Photos forthcoming when I have time and once she is settled with her new baby. It's her first kidding.


great name!!:whistling2:
hahaha


----------



## fenwoman

farmercoope said:


> great name!!:whistling2:
> hahaha


 ah yes, forgot to mention. It was named after Joe.:lol2:


----------



## shaneo95

Congratz on the new member 

How are goats to keep are they quite hard also what sort of fencings and sized enclosure would you need and best goat for a begginer??

Thanks

Shane


----------



## fenwoman

shaneo95 said:


> Congratz on the new member
> 
> How are goats to keep are they quite hard also what sort of fencings and sized enclosure would you need and best goat for a begginer??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shane


 Goats can be complicated to keep. You cannot keep one, you need at least 2. They are very hard to confine as they can get through or over most fences. Mine are enclosed by Heras fence panels. A good breed for a beginner is a Saanen (the white ones). You need a CPH number and herd number from DEFRA. You need to worm and delouse them at least twice a year and trim their hooves every 6 weeks. They are livestock, not pets.
Their diet is quite specific and if you don't get it right, they'll die from bloat.
They can have a massive field or be kept indoors in large barns. They don't need loads of grass as they are not grazers, but need lots of twiggy material like bushes. They will bark strip a tree in minutes and kill it.
Some, like one of mine, is a maiden milker. That is to say she starter to produce milk without being mated and having a kid. The previous owners neglected the 3 goats and Betty was never milked despite her coming into milk every spring. It must have been agonising for her not to be milked and she ended up with painful mastitis. On top of which they had never been vaccinated or wormed and were full of lice and their hooves were so badly overgrown that the toes curled right up like Persian slippers. That's what happens when people get goats as pets and do nothing with them . They are livestock just like sheep, cows and pigs are. 
Don't get me wrong, I love my goats, but I'm still happy to eat the surplus billy kids which get born and even though it is a complete chore, I am happy to milk them twice a day.
They are hard work.


----------



## shaneo95

Ohh soo there quite a handful then i got my agricultural holding number a couple of months ago what sort of diet do they need to be fed on then?

Thanks

Shane


----------



## fenwoman

shaneo95 said:


> Ohh soo there quite a handful then i got my agricultural holding number a couple of months ago what sort of diet do they need to be fed on then?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shane


 Roughage should be the bulk of their diet so that means hay, barley straw and twiggy type stuff called 'browse'. Then chopped carrots, cabbages and in the evening about a kilo or so good quality unmolassed goat mix. You can also try them on grassnuts.
To be honest, if you have never had them before I would recommend joining the goat society and buying some books on goat keeping. Katie Thear has written a couple and she is excellent.
The website of the British Goat Society
I note that you are in Staffordshire and there is a north staffordshire goat society. Might be worth making contact with the club secretary and even joining the club. That way you'll get to meet other goat keepers locally to you, get to visit and see their set ups and be able to get good advice from people who keep goats for meat and milk. You may even get to try your hand at milking.
It really makes your hands hurt the first few weeks.


----------



## fenwoman

Here are my lot last year enjoying all the browse I had cut.It is mostly willow and poplar and hawthorn.


----------



## shaneo95

Will get in contact with them regarding the browse willow is that just off the willow tree?

If so i have a huge willow tree in the garden

Thanks

Shane

Also great goats youve got there:2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

shaneo95 said:


> Will get in contact with them regarding the browse willow is that just off the willow tree?
> 
> If so i have a huge willow tree in the garden
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shane
> 
> Also great goats youve got there:2thumb:


 If you have a willow tree and want to get goats, your best bet will be to coppice the tree in order to get more browse.
Whatever trees you have in the garden you need to make sure the goats don't get anywhere near them. When you build the goat shed, make sure the entrance is either east or south facing and fence it securely. In around 25 years keeping goats, I find that the only sure way of keeping them in is with heras panels. Plan the goat yard or paddock carefully, and walk over the ground to see whether anything gorwing on it is dangerous to goats.
Goats, like any other large livestock are hard work and a lot of responsibility.
I spent the whole of today sorting out the stalls, putting new gates on a couple of them, confining Annie who is due to kid any day, fixing the fence around the billy pen as Solomon is always breaking something in his house and pen, fetching and carrying feed, hay, water, then I trimmed all their hooves on all 6 goats. The rescue ones are stillbeing trained as they'd had nothing done with them at all and were wild, they shoved and barged me when I went to feed them, and hoof trimming was a bucking bronco show. Now, mostly they will stand still when I say "foot" and lift a hoof for trimming.None of them barges and pushes when I bring the feed buckets any more either.
I'm going to give them all a good brushing tomorrow. I Eprinexed them a couple of days ago for lice and worms, so I'll get all the dead hair and lice out of their coats which should make them feel loads better. They have been lept indoors for the last 4 months now and warm goatshed and thick coats mean they do get lice, so when I start letting them out again in the sunshine, I delouse them and worm them and give them a good brushing. A spring clean for goats.


----------



## Pimperella

shaneo95 said:


> Got A Trio Of Black Leghorn Bantams Coming Tommorow also need some advice
> 
> How much would you look at paying for this trio person selling said they are in moult at the moment
> 
> Millefleur Dutch Trio


She's wanting £35 for the trio.


----------



## fenwoman

if they were indeed pure millefleur, that's an average price for pet quality ones, but really a couple of the hens look far too pale to be pure millelfeur. I wouldn't want them in my flock but for someone just wanting pretty pets they are fine. The biggest problem I would have is if they were bred and the offspring ended up being sold on. Something which may look pure millie, could end up with someone like me and completely ruin a whole breeding season.
So long as they don't come from some awful woman up in Wakefield who's name I can't remember and as long as they are healthy, they'll be nice looking pet chickens.


----------



## farmercoope

Was at Salisbury yesterday with Nerys and another friend, was a reallly good day! even if it was tiring, thanks alot N!! Picked up a little bibbed call duck whos great!


----------



## Pimperella

Well, fingers crossed I should have some rubber false eggs tomorrow in the post. So I can 'encorage' my 2 pekin broodies to go broody. lol

Then I can set some of my own eggs since as my Buff Orpingtons are in full lay and my incubators are full (well will be when I get my Red dorking eggs come tuesday).

Ste has been remodeling the huge green shed, he's converting it into a stable at the mo, so we can start bringing her in at night for the show season and so my mate can start bringing her on and breaking her to drive once she goes to hers in a few weeks as her older daughter is going to be showing her and riding her this season.


----------



## 2manydogs

hi fenwoman do you need a holding license for pygmy goats? like you do for the larger breeds,and do you castrate the male kids as wouldnt they be strong tasting meat if not done.


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> Well, fingers crossed I should have some rubber false eggs tomorrow in the post. So I can 'encorage' my 2 pekin broodies to go broody. lol
> 
> Then I can set some of my own eggs since as my Buff Orpingtons are in full lay and my incubators are full (well will be when I get my Red dorking eggs come tuesday).
> 
> Ste has been remodeling the huge green shed, he's converting it into a stable at the mo, so we can start bringing her in at night for the show season and so my mate can start bringing her on and breaking her to drive once she goes to hers in a few weeks as her older daughter is going to be showing her and riding her this season.


 if you need pot eggs you can use golf balls or hard boiled eggs. 
I noticed loads of Dutch bantam eggs today and loads of rumpless araucana eggs so I'll collect them later and put them in the incubator.


----------



## fenwoman

2manydogs said:


> hi fenwoman do you need a holding license for pygmy goats? like you do for the larger breeds,and do you castrate the male kids as wouldnt they be strong tasting meat if not done.


 You need a CPH number for all cloven hoofed animals so yes, even for pygmy goats. CPH number, double ear tagged and movement licences in volved when transporting them anywhere. And you cannot take them off your holding to take them for a walk down the road on a lead etc.
I don't bother castrating the males kids. So long as you get them slaughtered before they are sexually mature there's no problem. I don't actually mind the slight taste of billy since I cook a lot with strong herbs, wine and garlic in any case.I mean, goat meat should taste of goat right?
Personally I can't really understand why anyone would want to bother with pygmy goats. You can't milk them and you can't eat them. All you do is graft for them and pay out for them. Seems mad to me but then I'm used to livestock being for feeding yourself.


----------



## ipsilon

fenwoman said:


> I mean, goat meat should taste of goat right?



Too right! Love that slightly musky flavour :flrt:


----------



## 2manydogs

ive heard it should be cooked long & slow and is nice with spanish spices:mf_dribble:
there are a few eating pygmies and kune kune pigs:gasp:


----------



## Shell195

At the sanctuary we have 3 Pygmy goats Gertie, Buddy and Isaac. They are great little goats and so full of character


Gertie when she first came to us, she had never had her feet trimmed and was kept in a tiny garden









Buddy and Isaac 2 kids we took in as companions for Gertie who was scared of the bigger goats


----------



## vonnie

I love goats, and they're definitely part of the long-term plan for me.

As a complete novice though I'd be looking to spend quite a bit of time learning about them, and hopefully some hands on experience too. The local society seems pretty active. They certainly always have a lot of entries at the county show.

I like the pygmies too, but as I will want goats for milk and cheese they're not for me!

Looking forward to seeing pics of the new arrival Fenny


----------



## bosshogg

vonnie said:


> I love goats, and they're definitely part of the long-term plan for me.
> 
> As a complete novice though I'd be looking to spend quite a bit of time learning about them, and hopefully some hands on experience too. The local society seems pretty active. They certainly always have a lot of entries at the county show.
> 
> I like the pygmies too, but as I will want goats for milk and cheese they're not for me!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing pics of the new arrival Fenny


got to ask are you are fallen angel .......


----------



## Pimperella

eee we have both real Farmers and Pet keepers of livestock on this thread.
Those of us that keep livestock in a farming way will have very different views to livestock. 
I do both. Mine are my livestock, I keep them for both Eggs and Meat. But I love every single on of them lol They have names and are treated like pets in the most part lol

I have a friend who's hens are purely pet egg layers. Well they were last year lol Now she has increased her laying flock and is hatching this year knowing that cocks will become table birds as she has asked me to come and show her what she has to do, and how to pluck afterwards. She knows that once she has done her first she'll not have so much fears about doing it.

If we as farmers, can help those as pet keepeers to understand the balance between it we are more than happy to do so.


----------



## fenwoman

2manydogs said:


> ive heard it should be cooked long & slow and is nice with spanish spices:mf_dribble:
> there are a few eating pygmies and kune kune pigs:gasp:


 My only objection to eating a pygmy would be that it takes as long to rear one, but you'd get no meat to speak of on the carcase. At least one of my Saanen billys comes back as around 30-40kg meat. The slaughter fee would be the same for a pygmy but I imagine you'd only really get a maximum of around 10kg of meat. Really not worth the effort.I would consider a pygmy though as a companion for my stud billy and if they weren't so terribly expensive would gladly have a dehorned wether in with Solomon where I wouldn't have a Saanen wether. I figure the pygmy would cost less to feed, being so teeny.
I know lots of people who keep pygmies but don't know anyone who rears them for meat. It makes no finacial sense given that you get so little meat but they fetch a couple of hundred quid if you were to sell it as a pet.
And Kune kune tastes 'muddy' and is extremely fatty. I used to keep them here. Lovely little pigs but again a lot of myths around about them, like, they are grazers and don't snudge the land up. Ha!!! I have photos to prove they do.
My land is too heavy to keep the Gloucester old Spots I used to breed and I haven't enough land to keep them free ranging happily so now I don't keep anything except 2 weaners, bought around now, and killed in late summer/Autumn.
There is no reason goat meat should have to be cooked long and slow. It is no different to any other meat. I don't buy lamb when I have goat in the freezer and a roast goat joint is as succulent and tender as lamb.
Meat is meat.


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> eee we have both real Farmers and Pet keepers of livestock on this thread.
> Those of us that keep livestock in a farming way will have very different views to livestock.
> I do both. Mine are my livestock, I keep them for both Eggs and Meat. But I love every single on of them lol They have names and are treated like pets in the most part lol
> 
> I have a friend who's hens are purely pet egg layers. Well they were last year lol Now she has increased her laying flock and is hatching this year knowing that cocks will become table birds as she has asked me to come and show her what she has to do, and how to pluck afterwards. She knows that once she has done her first she'll not have so much fears about doing it.
> 
> If we as farmers, can help those as pet keepers to understand the balance between it we are more than happy to do so.



Well put Pimps. I am a firm believer in mentoring those who want to learn to produce their own food, and as such, I am always happy to give my time freely to show people how do do things like kill, pluck and dress a chicken, trim goat hooves or milk etc.
Incidentally, little Josephine came out in the sunshine this morning, did a couple of little leaps and jumps, pottered about for 5 minutes, had a suckle, then went back inside for a sleep. Ursa is fascinated by the 'baby doat' (no that's not a typo, it's what 'he' called the goats. Ursa loves 'his' goats but isn't aloowed into the goat yard at the moment because Sara, being a first time mum, would get too stressed , so he went along the fence until he was near the goat shed, lay down on the ground and watched Josephine and wagged his tail at her. I swear he was smiling at her.


----------



## farmercoope

fenwoman said:


> And Kune kune tastes 'muddy' and is extremely fatty. I used to keep them here. Lovely little pigs but again a lot of myths around about them, like, they are grazers and don't snudge the land up. Ha!!! I have photos to prove they do.


My KK wasnt muddy at all, they tasted absolutely great, they did have some fat on, but that was due to me overfeeding them during the end, They're great pigs and nice meat pics if you don't have much space. I do love pork thats a bit fatty anyway, it just melts!


----------



## fenwoman

farmercoope said:


> My KK wasnt muddy at all, they tasted absolutely great, they did have some fat on, but that was due to me overfeeding them during the end, They're great pigs and nice meat pics if you don't have much space. I do love pork thats a bit fatty anyway, it just melts!


 Well mine definately tasted 'muddy'. Oddly enough, I had been warned that this was so by someone who was among the first ppl to have them over here. They were fiendishly expensive back then. I don't mind a bit of fat on my pork either, hence I had Gloucester old spots, but the kune kunes were even fattier than those.
It's way easier for me to buy 2 weaners every year now and rear them for 6 months.. I'm sure it works out cheaper than feeding several large sows and a boar all year around.
Which reminds me. I must get my backside into gear and start preparing their pen as I hope to get a couple in the next month.


----------



## LoveForLizards

OK, a question I have been dying to ask :lol2:
Does anybody find rearing pigs or goats for meat cost effective in the slightest? I guess I just cant see how it would be cost effective once you add up food, bedding and so on.
Where we fly the hawks they have a couple of pig pens and some 08 pigs and was thinking about asking him if we could rent one of the pens and try raise our own pigs or maybe a couple of goats (Though, I dont think the pen would be big enough....).


----------



## vonnie

It's not always bout money though. Some people want to eat meat from animals they know have had a happy life and a death that's as stress-free as possible. What better way to know that than to have reared the animal yourself?


----------



## LoveForLizards

Yeah, I get that and I feel the same but was just interested whether it was at all cost effective. : victory:


----------



## vonnie

Well I can't really talk because I've been veggie for over 20 years :lol2: but I imagine it depends how much, or little of the animal you're going to waste. The supermarkets seem to have created a world in which people eat a few choice cuts and go eeeewwwwwwwww at the rest of an animal. 

There can't be much of a pig that isn't of some use. And perhaps if you waste very little it does become cost effective, or at least closer to it.


----------



## Pimperella

With us and poultry rearing, it costs a fair bit. But we have incubators running, brooders on etc which all mount up. But we hatch a lot of chicks, rear on so we can decided what we are keeping on. Spare laying hens are sold, decent cockerals are paired or trio'd up and the excess cockerals become meat for the family. 
Hubby has seen it as I would have filled the garden with animals he'd be paying the feed bills for so at least with the poultry he gets eggs and meat back from them. And he's grown to rather like them, even has his special ones like the Bluebell and the 3 black bantam leghorns. But his very fave is Magdy, our silkie x pekin. She was one of our first we got last year as a broody and she is such a sweetie.


----------



## fenwoman

LoveForLizards said:


> OK, a question I have been dying to ask :lol2:
> Does anybody find rearing pigs or goats for meat cost effective in the slightest? I guess I just cant see how it would be cost effective once you add up food, bedding and so on.
> Where we fly the hawks they have a couple of pig pens and some 08 pigs and was thinking about asking him if we could rent one of the pens and try raise our own pigs or maybe a couple of goats (Though, I dont think the pen would be big enough....).


Hmmm, what is 'cost effective'? If you had to rent a pen and buy in all the food and if your choice of feed was limited to brand names, then you could probably buy meat cheaper. However, if you like meat to be ethically reared and actually taste of something, and if you can source good food which isn't just concentrates, then possibly the overall cost would work out break even or maybe a little cheaper.
My goats eat a feed made by a local feed mill, plus locally grown hay and barley straw. They get bulk bought stockfeed carrots and cabbages and I drive up the lane and fill a tarp' in the back of the car with browse, cut from hedges. That's free. The weaners will be fed on locally grown potatoes, boiled in a metal drum over a fire from scrap wood costing nowt, and to which I'll add sow breeder nuts or rolls, plus barley, plus middlings etc and also stock feed cabbage and carrots.They will also have as much surplus goats milk as they want. A month or so before slaughter they will also get as many windfall apples as they want.
So from the food, the flavour will be great. Because they'll be a traditional breed, the meat will have enough fat to make it juicy and succulent. I buy 2 weaners because pigs should never be kept single but 2 large porkers is too much for me so I sell one once it has been slaughtered. The money I get from the one I sell, will have paid for the food I had to buy in. Ergo, the pork in my freezer cost me nothing but physical effort.
If your prime concern is getting cheap meat, don't bother. If your concern is to experience keeping those animals and learning to care for them and feed them properly, and to produce meat the like of which can't be bought nowadays and if you are concerned about how your meat is reared and how it is killed, then go for it.
It's flipping hard work though, goats can be hard to confine and pigs can be awful bullies. If I had a quid for the amount of times I got mobbed for the feed bucket and knocked flying into the mud, I could go on holiday somewhere exotic with the money made.
I firmly believe that if you are going to rear animals for meat, you also need to know how to cook properly in order not to waste anything. If nobody will eat offal for instance, that's a big part of the pig or goat wasted. If nobody nkows how to make sausages, make ham or bacon and refuses to consider boiling the head to make tasty brawn, then in effect what you have is a pig reared and killed for chops and joints but with 50% of the carcase thrown away (if you include the bones, trotters etc).
I have made my own sausages and will do so again. At least I know what is in them. And this year I plan to build a small smoke house in order to smoke the bacon I cure.
All hard work, time and effort, but then my way of life isn't just about saving money.( even though some people think my middle name is Scrooge :bash


----------



## fenwoman

vonnie said:


> Well I can't really talk because I've been veggie for over 20 years :lol2: but I imagine it depends how much, or little of the animal you're going to waste. The supermarkets seem to have created a world in which people eat a few choice cuts and go eeeewwwwwwwww at the rest of an animal.
> 
> There can't be much of a pig that isn't of some use. And perhaps if you waste very little it does become cost effective, or at least closer to it.


 the old saying goes "the only bit you don't use is the grunt'. I use practically everything.


----------



## Tommy123

Hi, I'm looking into a new incubator and don't know what one to get. Any recomendations? Thanks

By the way it wants to be atleast hold 24 eggs.


----------



## 2manydogs

fenwoman said:


> Hmmm, what is 'cost effective'? If you had to rent a pen and buy in all the food and if your choice of feed was limited to brand names, then you could probably buy meat cheaper. However, if you like meat to be ethically reared and actually taste of something, and if you can source good food which isn't just concentrates, then possibly the overall cost would work out break even or maybe a little cheaper.
> My goats eat a feed made by a local feed mill, plus locally grown hay and barley straw. They get bulk bought stockfeed carrots and cabbages and I drive up the lane and fill a tarp' in the back of the car with browse, cut from hedges. That's free. The weaners will be fed on locally grown potatoes, boiled in a metal drum over a fire from scrap wood costing nowt, and to which I'll add sow breeder nuts or rolls, plus barley, plus middlings etc and also stock feed cabbage and carrots.They will also have as much surplus goats milk as they want. A month or so before slaughter they will also get as many windfall apples as they want.
> So from the food, the flavour will be great. Because they'll be a traditional breed, the meat will have enough fat to make it juicy and succulent. I buy 2 weaners because pigs should never be kept single but 2 large porkers is too much for me so I sell one once it has been slaughtered. The money I get from the one I sell, will have paid for the food I had to buy in. Ergo, the pork in my freezer cost me nothing but physical effort.
> If your prime concern is getting cheap meat, don't bother. If your concern is to experience keeping those animals and learning to care for them and feed them properly, and to produce meat the like of which can't be bought nowadays and if you are concerned about how your meat is reared and how it is killed, then go for it.
> It's flipping hard work though, goats can be hard to confine and pigs can be awful bullies. If I had a quid for the amount of times I got mobbed for the feed bucket and knocked flying into the mud, I could go on holiday somewhere exotic with the money made.
> I firmly believe that if you are going to rear animals for meat, you also need to know how to cook properly in order not to waste anything. If nobody will eat offal for instance, that's a big part of the pig or goat wasted. If nobody nkows how to make sausages, make ham or bacon and refuses to consider boiling the head to make tasty brawn, then in effect what you have is a pig reared and killed for chops and joints but with 50% of the carcase thrown away (if you include the bones, trotters etc).
> I have made my own sausages and will do so again. At least I know what is in them. And this year I plan to build a small smoke house in order to smoke the bacon I cure.
> All hard work, time and effort, but then my way of life isn't just about saving money.( even though some people think my middle name is Scrooge :bash


the supermarkets will always provide cheaper meat BUT if you want to eat bland tasteless meat off a chicken that fills a roasting pan with water/juices/crap and shrinks when you carve it thats fine .or bacon that oozes white stuff when you fry it compared to proper bacon and chicken thats been reared running around foraging then its your choice ,my ethics dont come into it but my tastebuds and my heavily increasing stomach do:blush:
fenwoman you rock as always:notworthy:


----------



## gazz

Pimperella said:


> lol bless you. You've never seen a real live chicken then have you.
> 
> Because we happen to like the bonus of having animals that give a lot more in return. We get eggs, we get the odd cockeral to eat. They come in lots of differents sizes, colours, shapes. They are friendly and cheeky.
> 
> Because, poultry happen to be very good pets / livestock and most of us happen to be smallholders, Farmers and Game Keepers.


And they keep you fit:lol2::lol2:.Deffo if it's a big boy:2thumb:.
YouTube - Chicken scares litlle boy


----------



## 2manydogs

fenwoman said:


> My only objection to eating a pygmy would be that it takes as long to rear one, but you'd get no meat to speak of on the carcase. At least one of my Saanen billys comes back as around 30-40kg meat. The slaughter fee would be the same for a pygmy but I imagine you'd only really get a maximum of around 10kg of meat. Really not worth the effort.I would consider a pygmy though as a companion for my stud billy and if they weren't so terribly expensive would gladly have a dehorned wether in with Solomon where I wouldn't have a Saanen wether. I figure the pygmy would cost less to feed, being so teeny.
> I know lots of people who keep pygmies but don't know anyone who rears them for meat. It makes no finacial sense given that you get so little meat but they fetch a couple of hundred quid if you were to sell it as a pet.
> And Kune kune tastes 'muddy' and is extremely fatty. I used to keep them here. Lovely little pigs but again a lot of myths around about them, like, they are grazers and don't snudge the land up. Ha!!! I have photos to prove they do.
> My land is too heavy to keep the Gloucester old Spots I used to breed and I haven't enough land to keep them free ranging happily so now I don't keep anything except 2 weaners, bought around now, and killed in late summer/Autumn.
> There is no reason goat meat should have to be cooked long and slow. It is no different to any other meat. I don't buy lamb when I have goat in the freezer and a roast goat joint is as succulent and tender as lamb.
> Meat is meat.


i suppose real reason is for space challenged people


----------



## vonnie

Very worried about my lavender pekin girl this evening 

She was fine this morning, and has a full crop so has been eating fine today. But at about 5.30 this evening I noticed she was a little unsteady. By the time I'd taken the dog for a walk on the beach she was all over the place.

She's now inside and I've bathed her legs in some warm water and can see no surface injuries to feet or legs. I've had experience of marek's before but that's always been a slow progressive thing over days or weeks so I'm desperately hoping it's not that. We have just let the OEG bantams out to roam with them yesterday afternoon and today and have seen her squaring up to the cock and the hen so I wonder if she's managed to injure herself tumbling around with them. 

She's in isolation in a box next to the radiator in the downstairs bathroom for the night. The OH will be delighted, as always, to know the shower is out of bounds! Fingers crossed for her. She's such a tame little thing. I always seem to lose my favourites.


----------



## LoveForLizards

fenwoman said:


> Hmmm, what is 'cost effective'? If you had to rent a pen and buy in all the food and if your choice of feed was limited to brand names, then you could probably buy meat cheaper. However, if you like meat to be ethically reared and actually taste of something, and if you can source good food which isn't just concentrates, then possibly the overall cost would work out break even or maybe a little cheaper.
> My goats eat a feed made by a local feed mill, plus locally grown hay and barley straw. They get bulk bought stockfeed carrots and cabbages and I drive up the lane and fill a tarp' in the back of the car with browse, cut from hedges. That's free. The weaners will be fed on locally grown potatoes, boiled in a metal drum over a fire from scrap wood costing nowt, and to which I'll add sow breeder nuts or rolls, plus barley, plus middlings etc and also stock feed cabbage and carrots.They will also have as much surplus goats milk as they want. A month or so before slaughter they will also get as many windfall apples as they want.
> So from the food, the flavour will be great. Because they'll be a traditional breed, the meat will have enough fat to make it juicy and succulent. I buy 2 weaners because pigs should never be kept single but 2 large porkers is too much for me so I sell one once it has been slaughtered. The money I get from the one I sell, will have paid for the food I had to buy in. Ergo, the pork in my freezer cost me nothing but physical effort.
> If your prime concern is getting cheap meat, don't bother. If your concern is to experience keeping those animals and learning to care for them and feed them properly, and to produce meat the like of which can't be bought nowadays and if you are concerned about how your meat is reared and how it is killed, then go for it.
> It's flipping hard work though, goats can be hard to confine and pigs can be awful bullies. If I had a quid for the amount of times I got mobbed for the feed bucket and knocked flying into the mud, I could go on holiday somewhere exotic with the money made.
> I firmly believe that if you are going to rear animals for meat, you also need to know how to cook properly in order not to waste anything. If nobody will eat offal for instance, that's a big part of the pig or goat wasted. If nobody nkows how to make sausages, make ham or bacon and refuses to consider boiling the head to make tasty brawn, then in effect what you have is a pig reared and killed for chops and joints but with 50% of the carcase thrown away (if you include the bones, trotters etc).
> I have made my own sausages and will do so again. At least I know what is in them. And this year I plan to build a small smoke house in order to smoke the bacon I cure.
> All hard work, time and effort, but then my way of life isn't just about saving money.( even though some people think my middle name is Scrooge :bash


Thank you! :notworthy:
There is a few reasons I want to raise the meat the main ones being (1. It would be great to be there all through the process and see what its really like (2. It would be great for our home schooling (3. I want to eat meat that actually tastes of something (4. I want the experience of raising livestock for food (Strange?) (5. I want to know the animal has had a humane life.


I asure you NONE of the animal would be wasted - what we don't eat the cats and ferrets will (guts, bones, feet etc) . Once again Thank you! :no1:


----------



## Pimperella

LoveForLizards said:


> Thank you! :notworthy:
> There is a few reasons I want to raise the meat the main ones being (1. It would be great to be there all through the process and see what its really like (2. It would be great for our home schooling (3. I want to eat meat that actually tastes of something (4. I want the experience of raising livestock for food (Strange?) (5. I want to know the animal has had a humane life.
> 
> 
> I asure you NONE of the animal would be wasted - what we don't eat the cats and ferrets will (guts, bones, feet etc) . Once again Thank you! :no1:


 
I'm the same. I wouldn't be boiling up the head for brawn. dogs would have that. However, all that lovely pigs blood!!! mmmmmmmmm Black pudding!!!


----------



## LoveForLizards

Pimperella said:


> I'm the same. I wouldn't be boiling up the head for brawn. dogs would have that. However, all that lovely pigs blood!!! mmmmmmmmm Black pudding!!!


I think we will have to learn how to make black pudding, my nan would be so proud if we did :lol2: .

Last time we gave our ferrets a pigs head (butchers didnt want it) they ate all the meat, took some bedding inside it and slept in it. :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Tommy123 said:


> Hi, I'm looking into a new incubator and don't know what one to get. Any recomendations? Thanks
> 
> By the way it wants to be atleast hold 24 eggs.


 For the last 8+ years I have been more than happy with the hovabator fan assisted autoturn from interhatch.


----------



## Pimperella

fenwoman said:


> For the last 8+ years I have been more than happy with the hovabator fan assisted autoturn from interhatch.


 
I have 2 Hovabators.
Use one as my Incubator and the other as my hatcher. Since as I set batches each week, so that I can move them over to the hatcher to up the Humidity.
Next hatch on Saturday. Some of my own birds aswell, and lavender Orpingtons, Tho from my own pair of Lavender Orpingtons I'm getting fertile eggs.


----------



## pigglywiggly

i`m using a hobavator as an incubator, would like to hatch in it as its a 
bu:censor:er to keep clean, and i have to watch the temperature dosnt shoot up towards the end.

i`m hatching in a polyhatch, its got 50 chook eggs in it at the mo, the temperature is really steady and i can scrub it in the shower when its done.

all incy have plus and minus points.

like are you going to be incubating different sized eggs? 
if you are you need a model with a fan to keep the temp the same all over
( octagon 20 or a hobavator )

if all the eggs will be the same size you can use one without, like a brinsea polyhatch, 

the only difference is, with the fan model the temperature has to be 37.5 degrees, and in the polyhatch it has to be 39 degrees at the top of the egg as it has a temperature gradient.


----------



## Pimperella

For my Hovabator as a hatcher I use a sheet of medical type cloth. Line the bottom. So after a hatch, all blood and gunk mess are able to be removed. Then cleaned up fully and disinfected.


----------



## pigglywiggly

i put my eggs in a big icecream tubs inside it last year for the hatch it kept the different breeds seperate too.

size-wize the hobavator is definatly the best value for money, it holds as many eggs as the polyhatch at a third of the price.


i so need a bigger garden..................


----------



## gazz

Just wondering if you bred a legbar to a maran would it result in the offspring laying a new egg color.Dose anyone have the offspring of such a cross.


----------



## Ssthisto

I'm sure I've read somewhere that Legbar X Maran hens lay olive-green / khaki eggs


----------



## Pimperella

Yay!!!!!!!!! First egg off my Bluelaced Barnevelders!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

hello everyone this is the 1st time iv been on this thread but im going 2 silverdale on sat with my mum 2 pick up some new houdens for her, i think thats how u spell it lol i havnt got a clue about chickens.

but gona take some pics n put them up when i get back see what everyone thinks, would be nice 2 know others views


----------



## Tommy123

Woooo!! One very noisy but cute blue pekin chick has hatched:flrt::flrt:


----------



## bosshogg

Tommy123 said:


> Woooo!! One very noisy but cute blue pekin chick has hatched:flrt::flrt:


Congrats on the chick we will need pics :flrt:


----------



## Tommy123

bosshogg said:


> Congrats on the chick we will need pics :flrt:


Yep! Will post pics them tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## Tommy123

Yayy second blue pekin has hatched:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Pimperella

Congrats Tommy.

My next lot aren't due to hatch till Weekend now.


----------



## Tommy123

What a great day! I've just bought 10 RED pekin eggs!!! for only £21!!!


----------



## Pimperella

lol I got 8 Silver Partrigde Pekin eggs for free, well, swapped them for 10 used polyboxes which I had recieved eggs in.


----------



## Tommy123

Pimperella said:


> lol I got 8 Silver Partrigde Pekin eggs for free, well, swapped them for 10 used polyboxes which I had recieved eggs in.


Were actually just about to buy some silver patridge pekin eggs!! lol


----------



## pigglywiggly

i`ve bought 6 silver partridge pekin eggs off ebay............and all 6 are fertile after going through the post!
has anyone else had that happen?

and i`m waiting for two different lots of millefleur pekin eggs to arrive.


----------



## Tommy123

Just bought 6 silver patridge now about to buy 12 white pekin! Then the incuabator is full!


----------



## LoveForLizards

Random question, what would you all suggest to be the minimum for a pair of Saanen (spelling?) goats?


----------



## Tommy123

Thought I'd let you all know everything thats happening!

Well we've had 5 blue pekin chicks hatch:flrt::flrt: And 10 buff pekin due to hatch tomorrow/saturday, some are already cracked! We bought a Brinsea 40dx which is arriving tomorrow. For my self I've bought 10 red pekin and 12 white pekin hatching eggs:flrt::flrt: My mum bought 6 silver partridge. I also got a chicken from a friend that didn't want it anymore. Not sure of species, I'll post some pics and hopefully someone can identify for me! All for now! Thanks


----------



## fenwoman

Tommy123 said:


> . I also got a chicken from a friend that didn't want it anymore. Not sure of species, I'll post some pics and hopefully someone can identify for me! All for now! Thanks


 The species will be gallus gallus. It's a chicken.
As to the breed.....show us a picture :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella

fenwoman said:


> The species will be gallus gallus. It's a chicken.
> As to the breed.....show us a picture :lol2:


 :lol2::lol2::lol2::2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella

Decided I'm gonna get some quail. Might aswell. Hubby was muttering about how small they'd be as eating birds. But more than likely I'll end up hatching loads of cocks so we can always have mini roasts lol
Was thinking of doing them for my mums wedding supper so gonna need a fair few. All of us are chipping in to mums wedding.


----------



## gazz

fenwoman said:


> The species will be gallus gallus. It's a chicken.
> As to the breed.....show us a picture :lol2:


Speices is Gallus domesticus: victory:.Would have been Gallus gallus domesticus IF the Red junglefowl(Gallus gallus) was the sole ancestor.However is has sence been proven that the Grey junglefowl(Gallus _sonneratii_) also found it's was into domestic stock along time ago.


----------



## gazz

Pimperella said:


> Decided I'm gonna get some quail. Might aswell. Hubby was muttering about how small they'd be as eating birds. But more than likely I'll end up hatching loads of cocks so we can always have mini roasts lol
> Was thinking of doing them for my mums wedding supper so gonna need a fair few. All of us are chipping in to mums wedding.


Painted quail? or japanese quail?.Painted quails maybe a little to tiny.But japanese quails if you know or lern how to debone the rib cage go a little ferther leave the bone in the wings and legs too fiddly.Just take the rib cage out and replace with a stuffing.Very nice tasty little birds.Do this way they tern out just the right size for a sunday roast.

How to debone a chicken!


----------



## Pimperella

gazz said:


> Painted quail? or japanese quail?.Painted quails maybe a little to tiny.But japanese quails if you know or lern how to debone the rib cage go a little ferther leave the bone in the wings and legs too fiddly.Just take the rib cage out and replace with a stuffing.Very nice tasty little birds.Do this way they tern out just the right size for a sunday roast.
> 
> How to debone a chicken!


 
I know how to do that sweetie :lol2:. Been keeping poultry since I was a kid and I'm 32 this year lol Just been a while since I kept quail, 19 years in fact. Jesus I feel old lol

Yup Japs are what I'm hopefully getting but might just get some CPQ for the kids as looking at pets. arhhhh the benifits of having sooooooo much space!!!! Just something different to eat ain't it really lol I'm a dab hand at deboning and Plucking. Also have a little sis who is a trained Butcher (she can't work due to spinal and pelvis injury) and she loves to get hands on again, and get to actually eat it herself. Brought up right we were lol


----------



## gazz

Pimperella said:


> I know how to do that sweetie :lol2:. Been keeping poultry since I was a kid and I'm 32 this year lol Just been a while since I kept quail, 19 years in fact. Jesus I feel old lol
> 
> Yup Japs are what I'm hopefully getting but might just get some CPQ for the kids as looking at pets. arhhhh the benifits of having sooooooo much space!!!! Just something different to eat ain't it really lol I'm a dab hand at deboning and Plucking. Also have a little sis who is a trained Butcher (she can't work due to spinal and pelvis injury) and she loves to get hands on again, and get to actually eat it herself. Brought up right we were lol


That's why i put 'If you know'.As i assumed you would know.What about Bobwhite quail there a little bigger than Japanese quail.Bobwhite unlike Japanese are more likly to go self broody.And Bobwhites roost in trees so you could get bantam to broody them as the young can follow the foster parent all over unlike a japanese quail that don't roost in trees.

Bobwhites for sale.
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/items/?_nkw=...trksid=p3286.m270.l1313&_odkw=quail&_osacat=0


----------



## farmercoope

I've Had Serama succesfully hatch and rear her own Jap Quail chicks last year, but I found a right bugger, quail being quail are generally more skittish than chickens, even as chicks so instead of all hiding under mum when they was scared they all shot off in different directions, bloody things! Let us know if you hatch some there great, isnt it good when you dont have bloody neighbours that complain!! haha


----------



## Pimperella

farmercoope said:


> I've Had Serama succesfully hatch and rear her own Jap Quail chicks last year, but I found a right bugger, quail being quail are generally more skittish than chickens, even as chicks so instead of all hiding under mum when they was scared they all shot off in different directions, bloody things! Let us know if you hatch some there great, isnt it good when you dont have bloody neighbours that complain!! haha


 
:lol2: IT'S FLIPPING FANTASTIC!!!!! Living the life I always wanted.
Stable is almost sorted. Just a few minor bits, like need to go get the latches and Hinges for the door. But a couple of rings up for her Haynets.
Got Straw, Hay and Pony nuts all booked for delivery later this afternoon. 2 Very Excited children, who now don't have to trek down the canal to see her. lol
Got her Water Butt and feed bucket all scrubbed clean and ready.
BLISS!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Which is great cause anything that makes things that bit easier with having an Autistic son, has got to be a good thing and Beren is very very attached to Spooky, he always has been but spooky is only 9 months younger than Beren and we got Spooky at 15 months old and she'll be 5 on 1st of May so he's grown up with her. He used to sit in his buggy with a pie when at the farm, while I mucked out. Spooky has always been so gentle with him.


----------



## bosshogg

Pimperella said:


> :lol2: IT'S FLIPPING FANTASTIC!!!!! Living the life I always wanted.
> Stable is almost sorted. Just a few minor bits, like need to go get the latches and Hinges for the door. But a couple of rings up for her Haynets.
> Got Straw, Hay and Pony nuts all booked for delivery later this afternoon. 2 Very Excited children, who now don't have to trek down the canal to see her. lol
> Got her Water Butt and feed bucket all scrubbed clean and ready.
> BLISS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Which is great cause anything that makes things that bit easier with having an Autistic son, has got to be a good thing and Beren is very very attached to Spooky, he always has been but spooky is only 9 months younger than Beren and we got Spooky at 15 months old and she'll be 5 on 1st of May so he's grown up with her. He used to sit in his buggy with a pie when at the farm, while I mucked out. Spooky has always been so gentle with him.


Clare can have Spooky cuddles









candled some on my eggs last night CC eggs look fertile and cooking nicely can see movement in my Muscovy eggs so there due this weekend.


----------



## LoveForLizards

LoveForLizards said:


> Random question, what would you all suggest to be the minimum for a pair of Saanen (spelling?) goats?



BUMP :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bosshogg

LoveForLizards said:


> BUMP :Na_Na_Na_Na:


not much experience with goats but this link might help British Goat Society - Housing


----------



## fenwoman

gazz said:


> Speices is Gallus domesticus: victory:.Would have been Gallus gallus domesticus IF the Red junglefowl(Gallus gallus) was the sole ancestor.However is has sence been proven that the Grey junglefowl(Gallus _sonneratii_) also found it's was into domestic stock along time ago.


 I stand corrected on the species :notworthy:
So what breed is it?


----------



## shaneo95

Filled My Incubator today with my grey silkies partrige silkies and sussex/silkie eggs today also put 2 of my ebden geese eggs in my other incubator today This will be my first time hatching eggs off my own chickens so i hope all goes well

Shane


----------



## Tommy123

shaneo95 said:


> Filled My Incubator today with my grey silkies partrige silkies and sussex/silkie eggs today also put 2 of my ebden geese eggs in my other incubator today This will be my first time hatching eggs off my own chickens so i hope all goes well
> 
> Shane


Good luck! We are going to fill both our incubators up, there will be 75 eggs all in all. There will be, red pekin, white pekin, lavender orpington, rhode island, blue pekin and silver patridge!


----------



## fenwoman

I was wondering. What would be top of your shopping list for livestock equipment or something which made life easier or better?

Mine is a tunnel container. No, not a box with a tunnel in but a large shipping container with double doors on both ends.
I have decided I need one so will order one next week. 
When I get a large feed delivery, the driver puts it at the big gates and I barrow it all into the store. But with a tunnel container spanning the small **** in front, it can be put straight into this nd I can get to it from inside the yard. It's big, dry and vermin free and large enough to hold not only the feed but the hay and straw too.
It'll just make life easier and i consider it value for money at around £1500.
I think they are a standard 10 feet wide and I want a 20 foot long one.
After that, I'm saving for a garden tractor and trailer but might have to wait until the end of the year for that.
Being frugal in my day to day things means I'm able to save quite quicly. That's the whole point of being frugal isn't it?
So, all you livestock keepers out there, what does your little heart desire?


----------



## Pimperella

fenwoman said:


> I was wondering. What would be top of your shopping list for livestock equipment or something which made life easier or better?
> 
> Mine is a tunnel container. No, not a box with a tunnel in but a large shipping container with double doors on both ends.
> I have decided I need one so will order one next week.
> When I get a large feed delivery, the driver puts it at the big gates and I barrow it all into the store. But with a tunnel container spanning the small **** in front, it can be put straight into this nd I can get to it from inside the yard. It's big, dry and vermin free and large enough to hold not only the feed but the hay and straw too.
> It'll just make life easier and i consider it value for money at around £1500.
> I think they are a standard 10 feet wide and I want a 20 foot long one.
> After that, I'm saving for a garden tractor and trailer but might have to wait until the end of the year for that.
> Being frugal in my day to day things means I'm able to save quite quicly. That's the whole point of being frugal isn't it?
> So, all you livestock keepers out there, what does your little heart desire?


 


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I would love a new Stable and feed store.
Well. A block of 2 Loose Boxes with a feed store and tack room. That way I have a spare Stable. Would be usefull aswell as pratical.
Spare stable would be great for winter, move all the rabbits into it for the colder weather, and they'd be snuggly warm and dry.
Would also like Hubby to finally get his huge concrete Garage up! But have to rip up the fence along oneside to put it back straight! Where old garage was, the fence tucked in so no gap down the side. so It's all off.
Then I could have a row of big brooders in there lol 
So mine is just wanting more buildings lol


----------



## doolittle

*Cockerels*

I have this in the classified if anyone's looking.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dome...274687-various-purebreed-cockerels-hants.html


----------



## 2manydogs

fenwoman said:


> I was wondering. What would be top of your shopping list for livestock equipment or something which made life easier or better?
> 
> Mine is a tunnel container. No, not a box with a tunnel in but a large shipping container with double doors on both ends.
> I have decided I need one so will order one next week.
> When I get a large feed delivery, the driver puts it at the big gates and I barrow it all into the store. But with a tunnel container spanning the small **** in front, it can be put straight into this nd I can get to it from inside the yard. It's big, dry and vermin free and large enough to hold not only the feed but the hay and straw too.
> It'll just make life easier and i consider it value for money at around £1500.
> I think they are a standard 10 feet wide and I want a 20 foot long one.
> After that, I'm saving for a garden tractor and trailer but might have to wait until the end of the year for that.
> Being frugal in my day to day things means I'm able to save quite quicly. That's the whole point of being frugal isn't it?
> So, all you livestock keepers out there, what does your little heart desire?


4 acres of land :lol2:


----------



## amandy

bosshogg said:


> Clare can have Spooky cuddles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candled some on my eggs last night CC eggs look fertile and cooking nicely can see movement in my Muscovy eggs so there due this weekend.


Hi could you tell me what Muscovys are like to keep, as people keep telling me they are trouble, and flyers(is this true even with a wing clipped) Ive read they are good brooders, and would like to keep some but looking for someone who has actually kept them. to have a true account of them thanks Mandy. We defo should have a livestock section


----------



## Pimperella

amandy said:


> Hi could you tell me what Muscovys are like to keep, as people keep telling me they are trouble, and flyers(is this true even with a wing clipped) Ive read they are good brooders, and would like to keep some but looking for someone who has actually kept them. to have a true account of them thanks Mandy. We defo should have a livestock section


 

Aye, Livestock Section would be great. Fen and myself and Clare would be able to moderate it and give plenty of advice to new comers to Livestock.

I like Muscoveys. We have a trio. They are quiet, non distructive. To be honest, my other ducks have driven me mad on the noise and mess, but not my Muscoveys. They are in general, lovely. Long as you remember to clip on wing, yes they can fly. But mine tend to use it not to fly off, no, to Fly over the various Fences to get to the back door so they can bang on it lol

They get very very tame aswell and they do make fantastic Broodies.


----------



## pigglywiggly

i`ve kept them in the past too, i found them steadier than other ducks, very friendly, nowhere near as noisy, more like geese really.


----------



## Pimperella

pigglywiggly said:


> i`ve kept them in the past too, i found them steadier than other ducks, very friendly, nowhere near as noisy, more like geese really.


 
They are great really ain't they. 
Ducks can become annoying very quickly if you have females. God, they don't shut up!!!! They drive you mad, specially if you walk past their house at night and they all go off 'QUACKQUACKQUACKQUACKQUACK!' 

Muscoveys, whisper 99% of the time, they are not a Duck that is known for being vocal. Hubby loves our Trio because they follow him round and let him pick them up. They are lovely birds to have really. Everyone thinks cause Call ducks are small they would be great as garden pets, but if you have close neighbours who will get annoted at constant noise, stear clear of Female Calls as they love the sound of their own voice. and for a small duck they have very very loud Quacks.


----------



## bosshogg

Pimperella said:


> They are great really ain't they.
> Ducks can become annoying very quickly if you have females. God, they don't shut up!!!! They drive you mad, specially if you walk past their house at night and they all go off 'QUACKQUACKQUACKQUACKQUACK!'
> 
> Muscoveys, whisper 99% of the time, they are not a Duck that is known for being vocal. Hubby loves our Trio because they follow him round and let him pick them up. They are lovely birds to have really. Everyone thinks cause Call ducks are small they would be great as garden pets, but if you have close neighbours who will get annoted at constant noise, stear clear of Female Calls as they love the sound of their own voice. and for a small duck they have very very loud Quacks.


Muscovy's are great! I have around 10 we have blacks, pieds, lavenders and lavender and white, I also have one hacthing in the bator as I type, they do fly but if you clip there wings there fine, and a real bonus is they get really tame.

Agree with Pimp stay away from Call ducks there not called "call" for no reason!! very pretty though! 

Fenwoman, top of my list is my "lottery House" 190 Acres of organic pasture with stables, out buildings, barns i miss living on a farm


----------



## farmercoope

Have also kept socvies in the past and agree with what everyones said, they're quiet, non destructive, tame, and will hatch pretty much anything, they also lay a nice egg!


----------



## bosshogg

Muscovy has hatched:flrt:


----------



## farmercoope

I loveeee ducklings!! Pics pics pics!! hehe


----------



## farmercoope

bosshogg said:


> Agree with Pimp stay away from Call ducks there not called "call" for no reason!! very pretty though!


Call drakes are cool, i have a call drake and they mainly communicate by tiny squeaks and the head bobbing, i love my little petie, aha:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## farmercoope

fenwoman said:


> I was wondering. What would be top of your shopping list for livestock equipment or something which made life easier or better?


I want a piece of kit where you can move land! haha, i want to move the place where i keep all my stock, even though its only 5 mins down the road it would be so much easier if it was outside my back door, Id also like a brand spanking new breezeblock stable block with lighting, heating and a store area at the back!

when you buying us it then fennie?


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> Call ducks are small they would be great as garden pets, but if you have close neighbours who will get annoted at constant noise, stear clear of Female Calls as they love the sound of their own voice. and for a small duck they have very very loud Quacks.


 I agree wholehearedly. They are just the prettiest little duckies but noisy little blighters. I've kept them. They are also fiendishly expensive. ....yes they are.......they are I tell you. I once bought half a dozen. Gorgeous little birdies. Cost me £15 each. Put them in the house overnight and decided to wait until morning to clip a wing. Next morning, of course I forgot the wing. Opened the door and stood crying as I watched my £90 go flying off across the fens. Never did get 'em back. So they are very very expensive.:bash:

I've always fancied muscovies though. I like geese a lot but don't have the space or grazing for them here. If I got muscovies, I'd have to have some of the more unusual coloured ones like lavender. The males look like they dropped a fiver in the fire and stuck their head in to fetch it out.


----------



## pigglywiggly

they are ugly in a cute kinda way.

my pekin eggs are squeeking in the incubator!

:flrt:


----------



## bosshogg

pigglywiggly said:


> they are ugly in a cute kinda way.
> 
> my pekin eggs are squeeking in the incubator!
> 
> :flrt:


ohh Pekin baby's I only like Lavender Muscovy, heres a pic of my newly hatched baby


----------



## fenwoman

there are several muscovy trios listed in the melton catalogue. Lavenders and chocolates too. Might have a punt on some of them.


----------



## fenwoman

can everyone please shuddup about incubators?
Until I get my huge one down the stairs and out into the aviary block where I'm transferring my hatching operations, I ain't doing anything.
Trouble is, the big one is too heavy for me to manage alone.
I meant to ask my son to do it yesterday when he came over but we got so busy having a massive spring clean outside that it got too late. By golly it looks nice out there now though. I piled all the scrap wod to be chopped. It can snow a blizzard and I'll be toasty. We sorted everything metal and put it out on the verge and my gypsy friends came today as soon as I rang them and took the lot. And now, all I need to do is put up the elctric fence, find where I hid the cast iron pig feeder, and book my weaners


----------



## Pimperella

Got some of the chicks for sale now

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/275346-chickens-sale-manchester.html

No I don't mind if the light sussex and Marans are reared for meat lol

Just for sale due to more hatching thatn thought would for this time of year, plus my own stock now incubating.


----------



## Pimperella

fenwoman said:


> can everyone please shuddup about incubators?
> Until I get my huge one down the stairs and out into the aviary block where I'm transferring my hatching operations, I ain't doing anything.
> Trouble is, the big one is too heavy for me to manage alone.
> I meant to ask my son to do it yesterday when he came over but we got so busy having a massive spring clean outside that it got too late. By golly it looks nice out there now though. I piled all the scrap wod to be chopped. It can snow a blizzard and I'll be toasty. We sorted everything metal and put it out on the verge and my gypsy friends came today as soon as I rang them and took the lot. And now, all I need to do is put up the elctric fence, find where I hid the cast iron pig feeder, and book my weaners


 
Aye, but you will do soon. Just you have more on than us tho. A hell of a lot more. And you have a baby goat and we don't lol


----------



## farmercoope

Pimperella said:


> Aye, but you will do soon. Just you have more on than us tho. A hell of a lot more. And you have a baby goat and we don't lol


and we're jelous of her!! Lol


----------



## Pimperella

farmercoope said:


> and we're jelous of her!! Lol


 
lol yup. That's if Spooky dosn't suprise me with a foal! lol


God, already decided on names lol How sad, Heather for a filly and Shadowfax for a colt. Thats of course if it turns out Grey like Spooky, but Grey in welshies is a dominant Colour, But Spooky's dad was Chestnut and the Welsh D she's been running with. Told the colt ahd been gelded! No he fecking wasn't and she ran with him all last summer then I finds out on Friday that he's not been!!! Friday being the day we took her home after a couple of months of them nagging us to sell her to them. for £150! I might add, For a welsh Section C, bred in the purple, with a supreme champion stallion half brother! I think not mate! 
Had her since 15 months old, and this year, having been lightly backed last summer, was to be her year of fully breaking in and schooling to drive.
And then was having a year under saddle in the show ring with my best friends daughter as her rider until my son was old enough to take her on. We believe in never rushing into breaking and school. We have a very happy relationship and she is voice comand and needs no pulling or shoving, we ask her nicely, she responds nicely. But she has to be with my son being Autistic, so she's been trained for special needs. Hence why we got her so young and have been very careful with her training.


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> Aye, but you will do soon. Just you have more on than us tho. A hell of a lot more. And you have a baby goat and we don't lol


 shhhhh don't say that I have a lot on cos the R-SS-PCA are watching this forum and they are convinced that a poor little old lady who is all sick and weak, simply can't manage to care for her animals properly and that we all live in utter filth and squalor and I am so broke I have to feed the dogs only on dead rabbits (or maybe they think I toss live ones to them?) and I have to scavenge in tesco bins for mouldy food, and that my goats have a goat yard full of scrap metal and rubbish, my cats are all unneutered cos I'm too poor to pay for neutering (incidentally they never offered me any neutering vouchers, rotten old meanies), I breed 50 litters of puppies a year but they all die, and all my 'small furries' (his words not mine, but perhaps he was referring to my 'whizzy' which is small and furry :blushall breed out of control.
(Can you tell that I am still angry about them coming here and lying to me and trying to entrap me and referring to my health an finances?)
I mean nobody can possibly keep lots of animals and actually afford them or manage to keep them properly can they?I mean, hard work is out of fashion nowadays as is frugality and managing your money.:bash:


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> lol yup. That's if Spooky dosn't suprise me with a foal! lol
> 
> 
> God, already decided on names lol How sad, Heather for a filly and Shadowfax for a colt. Thats of course if it turns out Grey like Spooky, but Grey in welshies is a dominant Colour, But Spooky's dad was Chestnut and the Welsh D she's been running with. Told the colt ahd been gelded! No he fecking wasn't and she ran with him all last summer then I finds out on Friday that he's not been!!! Friday being the day we took her home after a couple of months of them nagging us to sell her to them. for £150! I might add, For a welsh Section C, bred in the purple, with a supreme champion stallion half brother! I think not mate!
> Had her since 15 months old, and this year, having been lightly backed last summer, was to be her year of fully breaking in and schooling to drive.
> And then was having a year under saddle in the show ring with my best friends daughter as her rider until my son was old enough to take her on. We believe in never rushing into breaking and school. We have a very happy relationship and she is voice comand and needs no pulling or shoving, we ask her nicely, she responds nicely. But she has to be with my son being Autistic, so she's been trained for special needs. Hence why we got her so young and have been very careful with her training.


 So if the foal is chestnut, will you call it 'Conker'?


----------



## fenwoman

Incidentally. I have the Melton catalogue here so if anyone is going and wants to know beforehand if there are any entries of a particular thing they are interested in, let me know and I'll look for you.
It cost me £3. Oh my god, the expense.My spendthrift ways will be my downfall. I will have to eat dirt and stones for a week now as I'm far too poor to spend a whole £3 on a catalogue and still have money for food.


----------



## Pimperella

lol Bloody joke ain't it hun. Seriously is.

I ment with your new building and such. I have to work mine round the kids and just when you think 'I'll get loads sorted this week!' One decides to be ill and means I'm not getting those new pens built any quicker lol

Odd tho that there are people who do it out of choice, the whole bin diving behind tescos! I don't think my IBS would ever let me do that lol or my inability to eat dodgy food full stop.

We must all take holidays remember :whistling2:, and go out on nights out every week. If you don't then something is wrong with us.
Those of us to chose to farm and make a better life for ourselves, are odviously mentally ill.


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> lol Bloody joke ain't it hun. Seriously is.
> 
> I ment with your new building and such. I have to work mine round the kids and just when you think 'I'll get loads sorted this week!' One decides to be ill and means I'm not getting those new pens built any quicker lol
> 
> Odd tho that there are people who do it out of choice, the whole bin diving behind tescos! I don't think my IBS would ever let me do that lol or my inability to eat dodgy food full stop.
> 
> We must all take holidays remember :whistling2:, and go out on nights out every week. If you don't then something is wrong with us.
> Those of us to chose to farm and make a better life for ourselves, are odviously mentally ill.


Eccentric and stroppy I may be but I'm not being paranoid when I say that anyone on here needs to watch what they post and ensure that they have a good specialist lawyer on speed dial and some other bits which I'm happy to talk about via PM.


----------



## fenwoman

I wish to announce the birth of 2 more baby goats. To Annie and Solomon, 2 baby girls, yet to be named.


----------



## farmercoope

fenwoman said:


> I wish to announce the birth of 2 more baby goats. To Annie and Solomon, 2 baby girls, yet to be named.


 
Oooo!!! owwowooww! lol, i bet there gourjous, more girls too, sounds like someones going to be over run with baby girlies! haha. thats such good news, took her time didnt she! Pics as soon as there settled and comfortable!!


----------



## Pimperella

Double Congrats!


----------



## fenwoman

farmercoope said:


> Oooo!!! owwowooww! lol, i bet there gourjous, more girls too, sounds like someones going to be over run with baby girlies! haha. thats such good news, took her time didnt she! Pics as soon as there settled and comfortable!!


 OMG don't say that I'm 'overrun' with goats in case 'the enemy' are reading this.
I shall decide which if any I am going to keep, then possibly build a 'west wing' onto the existing goat shed.
I have plenty of room and so lucky to have many byways and public footpaths over this end. I just go out in the motor with a tarp' in the back, and trim whatever browse I want from the overgrown hedges. Then wrap it all in the tarp' and take it down to the goat yard a la santa claus wiv his sack.
I may, or may not post photos at some date too. One of them is all white apart from a small round jet black spot on the top of her foreleg, about the size of a 10p coin. I may call her Dorothy . Aka 'Dotty'.
And again, both polled.Hence I know it was Solomon and not Willy who sired them.
Hey Joe, Solomon and his super sperms are here, ready and waiting if you decide you want polled babies.


----------



## Pimperella

Just went up to turn eggs over in incubators and refill the feed and waters on the brooder chicks. Heard a faint peeping from the hatcher. Peeked in and my First home bred Lavender Orpington has hatched! Gorgeous little silvery lavender with yellow chest. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute. I'll get photos along with the Buff orpington hatched from my own trio that hatched on Monday.

So chuffed.

Next hatch due sunday. 8 silver partridge pekins, 2 homebred buff orpingtons, 2 homebred lavender orpingtons. Fingers crossed.


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> Just went up to turn eggs over in incubators and refill the feed and waters on the brooder chicks. Heard a faint peeping from the hatcher. Peeked in and my First home bred Lavender Orpington has hatched! Gorgeous little silvery lavender with yellow chest. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute. I'll get photos along with the Buff orpington hatched from my own trio that hatched on Monday.
> 
> So chuffed.
> 
> Next hatch due sunday. 8 silver partridge pekins, 2 homebred buff orpingtons, 2 homebred lavender orpingtons. Fingers crossed.


 awwwww, you is a grandmother? :flrt:

I have some babies down the bottom. A leghorn/maran cross girly has been sitting on some of her own eggs and a barbu d'Anver has been sitting on some in the same nest. Today some baby chickies hatches and were scuttling about with the d'anvers mum. No idea what breed they are or even if they are purebred but darn cute all the same.


----------



## Pimperella

then, this morning, when I went up to the feed shop I spotted a lone quail. She was there 2 weeks ago. Only I noticed that she had a hatching deformity with her leg. She's made it to adulthood ok and has adapted rather well with her disability. So I asked what they wanted for her. She went in and asked her dad and came back out with a box and said 'he said you can take her' so I brought her home.


----------



## bosshogg

looks like my OEG banties are 2 cocks an 2 hens will be keeping the best cock and two hens and the spare cock will either go in pot or will find hi a new home.


----------



## bosshogg

My muscovy Duckling could be a lavender or white

















my little mongrel
















and my scruffy OEG chicks :flrt:
Cocks

















Hens


----------



## Pimperella

Gorgeous photos hun.

Had my second Lavender Orpington Chick Hatched.

Buff Orpington and 3 Silver Partridge Pekins all pipped at the mo, another buff orp, lav orp and 5 Silver Pekins not started yet.

Hubby has been redoing the stable ready to move the bigger brooder Chicks, who are now fully feathered and since the weather is improving, it's time to get them 'Outside' even if they will be inside a stable. well it's still too cold at nights lol
so Silver Dorkings, Legbars and lakenvelders and 1 lavender leghorn bantam all going outside today.


----------



## farmercoope

Today ive moved the geese into a new pen i made which i have named the Pallet Palace, its just constructed with a few pallets and posts and they have an earth floor with loads of straw on, they was prevoiusly in a 6x4 shed but I wanted to put all of my laying hens in together in there so today I also cleane that out put new shavings in there and put 6 cat carriers filled with straw in for them to lay in, hoping it will encourage them to lay a bit more with a bit more space and more places to lay, they also have a place to roost in there which they didnt in there older hutch. They seem to be loving it so I gave them a few treats of sunflower seeds too!

the goats have been loving the gourjous weather and been sunbathing outsie today, they loved it!


----------



## 2manydogs

bosshogg said:


> My muscovy Duckling could be a lavender or white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my little mongrel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my scruffy OEG chicks :flrt:
> Cocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hens


those oeg are lovely :mf_dribble:can i be your next best friend:lol2:


----------



## bosshogg

2manydogs said:


> those oeg are lovely :mf_dribble:can i be your next best friend:lol2:


there cute little things when I fill the water up the cocks attack my hand then snuggle into it :lol2: typical boys acting tough :flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards

I would love to hatch some Japenese Quail this year but could never "justify" spending so much money on an incubator that will only get used a few times =[
Would also love to hatch some ducklings but again couldnt "justify" buying an incy. that will hardly be used (guess I could sell it on, but would still have to find the money to buy one Lol!)


----------



## farmercoope

you can pick bators up really cheap now if you shop around! Id like a few quail but want to get the chickens i want first!


----------



## bosshogg

you can use a poly box like you do for reptiles we've had good hatch rate using poly boxes...we use them as a back up to the main bator


----------



## Pimperella

LoveForLizards said:


> I would love to hatch some Japenese Quail this year but could never "justify" spending so much money on an incubator that will only get used a few times =[
> Would also love to hatch some ducklings but again couldnt "justify" buying an incy. that will hardly be used (guess I could sell it on, but would still have to find the money to buy one Lol!)


When you come to selling incubators on you normally unless you bought new and sell on, but if you buy used and sell on, you always make your money back.

And Justifying it is when you get a huge buzz when chicks hatch.
But I spent £100 on my 2 incubators and had them 2 years now (these ones) and with what I have hatched they are certainly worth every penny paided for them.

2 lavender orpingtons, 2 buff orpingtons, 3 silver partridge pekins and more to hatch from last week.


----------



## LoveForLizards

Pimperella said:


> When you come to selling incubators on you normally unless you bought new and sell on, but if you buy used and sell on, you always make your money back.
> 
> And Justifying it is when you get a huge buzz when chicks hatch.
> But I spent £100 on my 2 incubators and had them 2 years now (these ones) and with what I have hatched they are certainly worth every penny paided for them.
> 
> 2 lavender orpingtons, 2 buff orpingtons, 3 silver partridge pekins and more to hatch from last week.


Fair point :lol2:
Gonna go look on ebay now hehe.


----------



## LoveForLizards

Was just talking to my mum about having an incubator for my birthday, after looking at the prices she said no and then I asked her about a homemade one and getting some eggs for my b-day and she hasnt said no.  hehe.

ETA: Not to start an argument, and I know it has been done, but is it okay to mix quail and chickens? (well, if they were to be just let out on the garden in the day and then put away at night in their own house?


----------



## Pimperella

LoveForLizards said:


> Was just talking to my mum about having an incubator for my birthday, after looking at the prices she said no and then I asked her about a homemade one and getting some eggs for my b-day and she hasnt said no.  hehe.
> 
> ETA: Not to start an argument, and I know it has been done, but is it okay to mix quail and chickens? (well, if they were to be just let out on the garden in the day and then put away at night in their own house?


 
Thing with quail is how flighty they are so not really great on freerange tho so would be best in an avairy or pen to themselves.

Just had my guy from council round about us having the pony in the garden, she's gone to warrington now to be schooled, backed and shown under saddle for my best mates daughter. He wasn't bothered at all, she had a suitable stable, water, feed, hay and the muck all bagged up and collected by eger freecycler gardeners lol
He's seen bigger horses in gardens and as long as they are well looked after he sees no issue considering the credit crunch and him understanding that needs. Everything else is great so no issues.


----------



## farmercoope

LoveForLizards said:


> Was just talking to my mum about having an incubator for my birthday, after looking at the prices she said no and then I asked her about a homemade one and getting some eggs for my b-day and she hasnt said no.  hehe.
> 
> ETA: Not to start an argument, and I know it has been done, but is it okay to mix quail and chickens? (well, if they were to be just let out on the garden in the day and then put away at night in their own house?


Quail dont free range, you would more than likely never see themm again! even if you did clip there wings, there buggerrs for getting out of pens anyway and i wouldnt advise letting them out at all


----------



## LoveForLizards

Gotcha thank you :notworthy:


----------



## Pimperella

yay
out of 8 silver partridge pekins. Got 4 hatched and 4 pipped! well chuffed

2 lavender orpings, 1 buff orpington and 4 silver partridge pekins. 4 silver pertridge pekins pipping, buff orp pipping. 
1 buff orp and 1 lavender orp to hatchm still movement.

fingers crossed but all healthy and strong so far


----------



## fenwoman

LoveForLizards said:


> I would love to hatch some Japenese Quail this year but could never "justify" spending so much money on an incubator that will only get used a few times =[
> Would also love to hatch some ducklings but again couldnt "justify" buying an incy. that will hardly be used (guess I could sell it on, but would still have to find the money to buy one Lol!)


 Just out of interest, why are you using quotation marks on the word 'justify'?

If you are interested in incubating, why not get a secondhand one. You don't need anything huge or fancy. However results can be disappointing with some of the very cheap ones as humidity is hard to maintain and if you don't get temp' and humidity right, nothing will hatch or you have problem hatchings and deformed chicks.


----------



## LoveForLizards

fenwoman said:


> Just out of interest, why are you using quotation marks on the word 'justify'?
> 
> If you are interested in incubating, why not get a secondhand one. You don't need anything huge or fancy. However results can be disappointing with some of the very cheap ones as humidity is hard to maintain and if you don't get temp' and humidity right, nothing will hatch or you have problem hatchings and deformed chicks.


Sorry, it was a cross post from another forum I made a post on, and somebody said something about justifying spending so much on something so little...or something along those lines. :lol2: (That wasnt explained very well....oh well)
Thank you.


----------



## Pimperella

yay!

8 silver partridge pekins, 2 lavender orpingtons, 2 Buff Orpingtons.

All doing great!

Next hatch due 2/3/4th of April. and 8/9/10 april


----------



## Pimperella

more babies! got a light sussex hatching!

just moved over 4 light sussex, 4 andalusian bantams and 4 yokas.

others due just got move over to hatcher tomorrow


----------



## Pimperella

2 light sussex hatched. light sussex, Buff Orp and lavender Orp pipping.
3 Andulasian, 2 light sussex, 4 Yoka's due.

then have another load to move over.

Just set 23 eggs from my birds and 6 OEG bantam eggs bought in.

Just bought 12 Derbyshire Redcap, 6 white Dorkings, 6 Chamois Poland and 36 Jumbo Jap Quail eggs.


----------



## Pimperella

Awe Naughty Me!!! I just bought 108 Quail Eggs! lol

24 Chinese Painted, 24 Coturnix, 24 Jumbo Japanese whites, 36 Jumbo Japanese mixed. Lots of quail eggs and yes I must be mental cause I hand Turn them all lol! But OCD helps those when you focus it the right direction.

got 1 Indian Game, 1 Silver Spangled Appenzeller, 1 Light Sussex and another Buff Orp Pipping!! Well when I last checked lol

So chuffed that so far I have 3 Lavender Orpington Chicks. From my pair, with 10 more eggs of theirs incubating aswell. The hen I have is laying 4 or 5 eggs a week, which is fab since I haven't had them that long lol

Hoping to get some nice hens so I can put them with a seriously good quality Black Orpington Cockeral and Keep the best boys to run with Bought in lavender hatched hens or again Good quality Black Orpington Hens. I do love how Orpingtons are so docile. Just introduced my 2 huge show boys to the flock cause they were taking up a breeding pen and until I have some nice good quality hens for them, I don't want them bored lol So My Light Sussex x Maran Boy was pened in the shed for a free days while they freeranged with the girls and the young buff orp x Goldlaced Cock who is growing on nicely for easter. Unless the Goldlaced orpington I have starts looking like a hen before then lol But he is a sweetie and I think he's gonna get let off and we'll have Venison instead lol
but after 2 days pened, let him back out and sat waiting and everyone is fine.
Even when the ls x maran jumps over into Jabba's part, He only chases him back to the fence and lets him jump back while he watches lol
He did it twice and hasn't tried again lol


----------



## Pimperella

oooo and forgot.
Picking up another Concrete Garage at weekend.
I got Ste one a few months back and now just got myself one.
They will be going up start of Summer. So hubby will have his no animal one, and I'll have my indoor animal one where I can move all the rabbits, Brooders, Rats and Chinchillas all out to along with a nice comfy arm chair for me to escape to lol

Saves me having to buy 2 huge sheds. and means I can pull Down the old green Pidgeon loft and open the garden up, visually. Aswell as things being put in proper places not at wrong angles etc lol


----------



## farmercoope

Pimperella said:


> Awe Naughty Me!!! I just bought 108 Quail Eggs! lol
> 
> 24 Chinese Painted, 24 Coturnix, 24 Jumbo Japanese whites, 36 Jumbo Japanese mixed. Lots of quail eggs and yes I must be mental cause I hand Turn them all lol! But OCD helps those when you focus it the right direction.


Mad, Mad, Mad woman


----------



## bosshogg

It's just as well I am bringing you my huge semi auto up to you soon Laura :gasp: way your going will have to get my 1000 egg auto turner back :lol2::lol2:

set 6 Indian game, and 29 warren x white leghorn eggs, the warren x will be for eggs and eating, an the Indian game will be for breeding and eventually eating I love my game birds :flrt:

my sultan bantie laid an egg but was a weak shell so added more mixed grit to her dinner and the male has been taken out till I think shes ready for breeding one of the reasons I decided to bring them home so I could keep more of an eye on them


----------



## Pimperella

bosshogg said:


> It's just as well I am bringing you my huge semi auto up to you soon Laura :gasp: way your going will have to get my 1000 egg auto turner back :lol2::lol2:
> 
> set 6 Indian game, and 29 warren x white leghorn eggs, the warren x will be for eggs and eating, an the Indian game will be for breeding and eventually eating I love my game birds :flrt:
> 
> my sultan bantie laid an egg but was a weak shell so added more mixed grit to her dinner and the male has been taken out till I think shes ready for breeding one of the reasons I decided to bring them home so I could keep more of an eye on them


 
Fingers Crossed she starts laying better eggs but she's young lol
Stunning birds.

Aye. Think I need an Incubating room lol


----------



## farmercoope

you could run this thread on your own.


----------



## bosshogg

:lol2: Laura is the Chicken Women not that I'm Jealous..............


----------



## Pimperella

farmercoope said:


> you could run this thread on your own.





bosshogg said:


> :lol2: Laura is the Chicken Women not that I'm Jealous..............


 
BOCKBOCKBOOOCARK!!!!!!!

lol Thats cause I am mental. And also cause I waited a long time to have the right place that had the room for poultry to roam around aswell as plenty of room for lots of growing chicks. I never jumped into it. Just went back into what I did before I got married. But thats the benifit of actualy owning your own house with huge garden. Having the space to do what I want properly.
.


----------



## farmercoope

How long have you actually had poultry now?

What number are you at?


----------



## Pimperella

farmercoope said:


> How long have you actually had poultry now?
> 
> What number are you at?


 
On and off for 20 years hun.

and I have 100 plus if I include the chicks lol


----------



## Shell195

At the Sanctuary we are waiting for one our large girls to go broody then swapping her eggs for 4 Peacock eggs as my friend wants Peacocks to roam the 4 acre farm where she lives and the only way to get them to stay at home is to let a chicken rear them.


----------



## Pimperella

Shell195 said:


> At the Sanctuary we are waiting for one our large girls to go broody then swapping her eggs for 4 Peacock eggs as my friend wants Peacocks to roam the 4 acre farm where she lives and the only way to get them to stay at home is to let a chicken rear them.


She'd have to be a large fowl lol Imagine my broody pekin sitting on peahen eggs lol she'd look like she was sat on a mountain lol

My Cuckoo Pekin lady is very broody now. Had a fair few sharp pecks off her. 
Got eggs due in post today so toying up wether to put white Dorkings or Quail eggs under her.


----------



## farmercoope

Pimperella said:


> She'd have to be a large fowl lol Imagine my broody pekin sitting on peahen eggs lol she'd look like she was sat on a mountain lol
> 
> My Cuckoo Pekin lady is very broody now. Had a fair few sharp pecks off her.
> Got eggs due in post today so toying up wether to put white Dorkings or Quail eggs under her.


Careful with quail eggs and hatching them under hens, you know how clumsy pekins are, ive heard of them being crushed quite alot before, probably best to put the eggs in the bator and give her the dorkings


----------



## Pimperella

farmercoope said:


> Careful with quail eggs and hatching them under hens, you know how clumsy pekins are, ive heard of them being crushed quite alot before, probably best to put the eggs in the bator and give her the dorkings


 
Aye I do know :whistling2:

certainly not putting the cpq under anything. more the jumbo/giants which are along pekin size anyway.


----------



## farmercoope

Pimperella said:


> Aye I do know :whistling2:


whatever:2thumb:


----------



## vonnie

Just wondering if anyone rents any of their land? 

Saw an ad on the board in the farm store this morning when I went to pick up my feed for an acre paddock less than a mile from me. I'd much rather buy but of course nothing around here ever comes up for sale because the :censor: Duke owns most of it.

It wouldn't really be suitable for my purposes because there'd be too much expense involved in housing and fencing, but it was the price which surprised me - £25 a week.

So is it just me being tight, or is that a lot?


----------



## farmercoope

vonnie said:


> Just wondering if anyone rents any of their land?
> 
> Saw an ad on the board in the farm store this morning when I went to pick up my feed for an acre paddock less than a mile from me. I'd much rather buy but of course nothing around here ever comes up for sale because the :censor: Duke owns most of it.
> 
> It wouldn't really be suitable for my purposes because there'd be too much expense involved in housing and fencing, but it was the price which surprised me - £25 a week.
> 
> So is it just me being tight, or is that a lot?


for an acre of land i wouldnt say 25 pounds too much really, i rent some land but they are classed as allottments, however mine is much cheaper at only around 50quid a year, more or less, we have running water, full security gates and people who walk round during the night.


----------



## ditta

*we own livestock now!!!!!*

**rushes back out dont think im quite ready for a grilling yet**:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: Ditta come back ya wuss


----------



## pigglywiggly

farmercoope said:


> for an acre of land i wouldnt say 25 pounds too much really, i rent some land but they are classed as allottments, however mine is much cheaper at only around 50quid a year, more or less, we have running water, full security gates and people who walk round during the night.


 
they`re probarbly aiming at peeps with a small pony, as it`d be cheeper than livery.

bit much to put some chooks on tho,

can i have your allotment please????? :flrt: i have chicks hatched that would like to move in! 
( one has splayed legs tho, i`m gutted )


----------



## vonnie

farmercoope said:


> for an acre of land i wouldnt say 25 pounds too much really, i rent some land but they are classed as allottments, however mine is much cheaper at only around 50quid a year, more or less, we have running water, full security gates and people who walk round during the night.


I rent three old allotments too, at £25 a year each. Sadly they're now privately owned though and I'm reluctant to put anything even semi-permanent on there because I know she'll sell them for housing as soon as the opportunity arises. I've tried to buy them (they back onto my garden) but she's not interested, even though she lives miles away and they're of no use to her.

I suppose the difference is my lease there says something like 'fowl and rabbits' as the only livestock that may be kept. A paddock at £25 a week is still half what you'd pay for livery around here so to me it's a lot but to anyone with a horse it's a bargain!


----------



## ditta

hello my name is ditta and i part own two ginger chickens

they are silkie bantams:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

ditta said:


> hello my name is ditta and i part own two ginger chickens
> 
> they are silkie bantams:flrt:


 And very beautiful they are too:flrt:


----------



## bosshogg

I need Old English pheasant hens *sob*


----------



## Pimperella

I've just hatched 2 Black Split for Lavender Orpingtons, and looks like a cock and a hen aswell so can put a lavender hen with one and lavender cock with the other.

loads of cuckoo maran chicks hatched, 1 gold bharma bantam, 1 silver spangled appenzeller, loads more!


----------



## fenwoman

Roll on the 28th.
Willy the billy is being a right royal PITA. He smashed his first house to smithereens, so I moved him into a massive new house. He's been there a month and today head butted the door, and broke one of the hinges. I got him back in and an hour later, he head butted the door frame and smashed it to smithereens.
I'm running out of places to put him. I stuck him into a pen late this afternoon and when I went to check him an hour later, he was starting to smash up the house in there too. He is so aggressive that he's turned on me a time to two and I go into his pen with some trepidation. So roll on the 28th, which is the soonest the abattoir can take him.I'm running out of places to put him, so putting him in the freezer will be best.:lol2: 

Solomon (my stud billy) on the other hand, is as gentle as a kitten, biddable and friendly, and I sit in there having a chat and a cuddle with him every night when my chores are done.


----------



## Pimperella

So, a freezer full of meat mmmmmmmmmmmm lovely! :no1:

The bonus of livestock.

Just got this lovely Black Leghorn bantam boy. He's a show winner with many firsts under his feathers. but he has horrendous scaley leg. I've treated him and will be keeping him in Q until he's clear and that his scales on his legs look better. Having to take back his spurs aswell as they are over inch and a half long.

I wanted to call him Beelsibub but hubby and Raven decided Cuddles was better lol










and thought I'd take a few pictures of my Cuckoo Pekin Ladies last week. One is broody at the moment and sat on 4 White Dorking eggs. Fingers crossed.

This is the one who has gone broody

















Just had a Blue Andalusian Bantam hatched, Hubby is hoping it's a cockeral to go with his Splash Girl 'Miss Marple' cause she has her beak in everything!! lol


----------



## pigglywiggly

he`s a handsome looking chap!

i`ve got24 brown leghorn bantie eggs to put in the `bator today! bargain at a fiver, lol.

how do you treat scaley leg? everyone has a different method, i use ivomec and vaseline the legs


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ditta said:


> hello my name is ditta and i part own two ginger chickens
> 
> they are silkie bantams:flrt:


which may i say we got cos WE wanted them, n not cos anyone else has them.... They also live in a fabby coop with a run, and ditta built the run herself. Our chickens are gettin spoilt rotten n we love them


----------



## Pimperella

pigglywiggly said:


> he`s a handsome looking chap!
> 
> i`ve got24 brown leghorn bantie eggs to put in the `bator today! bargain at a fiver, lol.
> 
> how do you treat scaley leg? everyone has a different method, i use ivomec and vaseline the legs


 

I use Ivomectin aswell, then Vaseline. Then over the next weeks, cleaning his scales with a scrubbing brush to remove old scales and encorage new growth. Tea Tree and Lavender in Sweet Almond oil afterwards.


----------



## pigglywiggly

he`s vey lucky he came to live with you, it must be really horrible and itchy to have it untreated.

i just had 9 white jap quail hatch!

:2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella

pigglywiggly said:


> he`s vey lucky he came to live with you, it must be really horrible and itchy to have it untreated.
> 
> i just had 9 white jap quail hatch!
> 
> :2thumb:


I can't believe that he has been placed so many times with feet like this but was a talk about it on one of the poultry forums about birds with extreme Scaly Leg being placed highly at shows (some getting BOB and BIS)


Cool! Need Quail Piccies!!!!!! I have a trio of Brown Leghorn Bantams. I do love leghorns, they are bonkers lol So with new boy I will have a quad with my 3 Black Bantam Girls.

Just set my White Jumbo Japanese quail, 22 eggs set. along with 15 Chinese Painted and 24 Coturnix Quail eggs. Already got plans for the exra cocks lol Quail BBQ mmmmmmmmm


----------



## farmercoope

I get my 8 quail today i cant wait will have to get some pics up.


----------



## pigglywiggly

am waiting for the mixed quail eggs to hatch, cant believe i`ve forgotten to write down when they were due!

i`m going propper :mf_dribble:

heres my four pekin chicks



i`m running these on so i can keep some more :devil:



white quail probly wernt the best idea, i wont be able to sex them till they are8weeks!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

pigglywiggly said:


> am waiting for the mixed quail eggs to hatch, cant believe i`ve forgotten to write down when they were due!
> 
> i`m going propper :mf_dribble:
> 
> heres my four pekin chicks
> 
> 
> 
> i`m running these on so i can keep some more :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> *white* quail probly wernt the best idea, i wont be able to sex them till they are8weeks!


are white quail harder to sex than other colours of quail? ive only ever seen quail at auctions, o dont know anything about them


----------



## LoveForLizards

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> are white quail harder to sex than other colours of quail? ive only ever seen quail at auctions, o dont know anything about them


If I remember right White Japanese/Bobwhites are difficult to sex because quail such as Chinese Painted/'Normal' Japanese quail can be sexed by the colour of their chest feathers (males have a solid colour, females have dark flecks) where as there is nothing to judge by on a white quail as there isn't/shouldn't be any colour there. : victory:


----------



## Pimperella

Vent sexing for whites when 6 to 8 weeks. the males will have a noticable bump at their vent, whereas hens don't. cocks also produce foam balls.


----------



## farmercoope

was going to suggest foam sexing them, can be done as early as 5 weeks, i vent sex ducklings with nearly 100 percent success from day olds, there really quite easy to do


----------



## Pimperella

farmercoope said:


> was going to suggest foam sexing them, can be done as early as 5 weeks, i vent sex ducklings with nearly 100 percent success from day olds, there really quite easy to do


 
I know. I never understood why everyone insists it is so hard lol Vent sexing ducklings is easy lol Which is why 9 times out of 10, if you buy a box of ducklings at auction, they'll all be drakes lol


----------



## farmercoope

Pimperella said:


> I know. I never understood why everyone insists it is so hard lol Vent sexing ducklings is easy lol Which is why 9 times out of 10, if you buy a box of ducklings at auction, they'll all be drakes lol


Mmhmm, but people just see aww cute little ducklings i want, which is why the fetch so much


----------



## Tommy123

Wooooo!!! Had a great day! I went to a massive auction(chicken) and bought a beautifal trio of patridge pekins! Here's a pic...










Thanks


----------



## Pimperella

Yay!
Just had another Buff Orp chick hatch, and another 1 pipping.


----------



## bosshogg

excellent I want mine to hatch :bash:


----------



## Tommy123

Mine are due to hatch this saturday!!! Really cant wait, its also my birthday!


----------



## LoveForLizards

Tommy123 said:


>


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble: They are stunning!


----------



## Tommy123

LoveForLizards said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: They are stunning!


Thank you! I've already had an egg from them!! lol


----------



## pigglywiggly

heres my pair of partridge, terrible picture though, dosnt show how "round" and cushiony they are!









i have some unrelated eggs in the `bator to make up a trio hopefully!

can i borrow you pimp if my kakhi campbells hatch? lol, or can i post them to you, so you can send the girls back?

still waiting for the quails to pip, i can sex the normals and italians at about 12days old, the range and whites and tux`s i have to wait tillthey are doing their thing!

have you also noticed at auctions that thebroody hens are 300 years old and the chicks under them are all baby boys?


----------



## Pimperella

pigglywiggly said:


> can i borrow you pimp if my kakhi campbells hatch? lol, or can i post them to you, so you can send the girls back?
> 
> still waiting for the quails to pip, i can sex the normals and italians at about 12days old, the range and whites and tux`s i have to wait tillthey are doing their thing!
> 
> have you also noticed at auctions that thebroody hens are 300 years old and the chicks under them are all baby boys?


lol
If I could get to you or vice versa, I'd be more than happy to show you, cause once you see it and with you being a competent animal person (hehehe) soon as you see it you'll think, 'That it! but it's sooooooo easy!':lol2:

We bought a Broody hen with chicks last April. was written on the box Pure silkie hen with 9 pure silkie chicks lol I did laugh cause she wasn't pure silkie and when I was looking at the chicks beforehand, niether were the chicks lol well at least 3 of them anyway lol as they had white skin lol
She had 3 Partridge, 3 white and 3 gold. and each set of colours turned out to be a trio. so we let the cocks go free and pets and the 6 hens went on to be lovely broodies and garden pets for others. Magdy we kept cause she has the best broody nature ever. 
She even came running in one day to get my hubby as he was tickling our daughter alex and she was squealing. Magdy went bonkers at him, gave him a right telling off lol


----------



## fenwoman

pigglywiggly said:


> he`s a handsome looking chap!
> 
> i`ve got24 brown leghorn bantie eggs to put in the `bator today! bargain at a fiver, lol.
> 
> how do you treat scaley leg? everyone has a different method, i use ivomec and vaseline the legs


 I treat my fowl with eprinex. It's just an ivermectin pour on which I use for my goats to delouse and worm them. I get it from my farm vet on prescription. But my other vet has also prescribed frontline flea spray in the past and I have found this to be very effective too.
Of course, even once the mites are dead, the legs look pretty nasty until the birds go through their next moult as the leg scales are shed along with the feathers then, and not before.


----------



## farmercoope

my monster chicken egg i got today!!

the small one on the right is a normal sized largefowl chicken egg..


----------



## LoveForLizards

Bl00dy 'ell! thats huge!!!


----------



## Pimperella

bet her eyes watered laying that.

Whats it weigh and is it a double yolker?


----------



## farmercoope

we dont even have scales so not cracked it yet going to wait until i can borrow the neighbours, have candled it though and definitly double yolker!


----------



## pigglywiggly

ouch, that must of hurt!

one of my neighbours chickens has laid an egg with a soft shell like a water balloon, has anyone else had a hen do that? its got the brown colour to it too


----------



## farmercoope

I had a soft shell just yesterday, its quite common in newly rescued ex battery hens.


----------



## pigglywiggly

this is one of my goldline babies from last year, she`s been in lay a few months, the eggs are very big tho.

she`s free range and has never been caged, appart from when she was a baby and lived in the big rabbit hutch, lol


----------



## pigglywiggly

fenwoman said:


> I treat my fowl with eprinex. It's just an ivermectin pour on which I use for my goats to delouse and worm them. I get it from my farm vet on prescription. But my other vet has also prescribed frontline flea spray in the past and I have found this to be very effective too.
> Of course, even once the mites are dead, the legs look pretty nasty until the birds go through their next moult as the leg scales are shed along with the feathers then, and not before.


 
i`ve got a half litre bottle of ivomec injection i have for the rabbits and cavies, brilliant stuff isnt it


----------



## bosshogg

add poultry grit to her diet that will help with Harding the shell up


----------



## farmercoope

often hens which are just coming in to lay, or just coming out of lay can also sometimes lay them, its nothing to worry about at all really, just make sure shes got enough grit etc.


----------



## pigglywiggly

i`ve lobbed loads over the fence, lol, could it be bacause she dosnt get any layers pellets, just whole wheat and boiled spagetti?

my keyboard is dyin on me, it types what is wants


----------



## farmercoope

Alot of hens dont get pellets, my grans certianly dont and there fine, if its just the one she lays dont worry about it


----------



## pigglywiggly

`tis more than one, will start sneaking them a bit more pellets.........


----------



## Pimperella

Gonna phone hatchery in the morning and get a price on some Red leg Partridge chicks. My sister is wanting to do partridge. I know a top Hatchery and they do small orders on collection.


----------



## pigglywiggly

nice, i`ll looking froward to quails for tea..........

had some wild red-leggs in my garden last week, too pretty for eating!


----------



## bosshogg

English partridge are nicer:flrt: just set some lavender Dutch eggs from show parents, some mixed Dutch and 6 Cochin with 18 more to go in


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

oki i dont realy intend on keeping any qauil just interested on the net it says you can keep them in rabbit runs is this true?

also do you need grass to have them and what do you reed them corn or something 

can you tell im not a experienced at keeping little birds lmao.... X x


----------



## Pimperella

quilson_mc_spike said:


> oki i dont realy intend on keeping any qauil just interested on the net it says you can keep them in rabbit runs is this true?
> 
> also do you need grass to have them and what do you reed them corn or something
> 
> can you tell im not a experienced at keeping little birds lmao.... X x


 
But your only a kid and experience and Knowledge is awaiting you round every turn hun. And asking questions is how you'll find the answers.

Quail can be kept in Rabbit runs yes, 1 sq ft per quail when keeping them in groups. They don't need grass but it is nice for them. They eat small seeds like Budgie and Canary seeds, layers pellets, Millet, greens etc. Most Avairy keepers tend to have them because they clear up wasted seeds from the other birds. They are very easy to keep tho.

We are planning on breeding CPQ, Jumbo Japanese and Coturnix. T5he CPQ because they are cute and small and come in many colours. The Jumbo Japs and Coturnix are for eggs and for Cock birds for eating. 
My sister (2nd to youngest, I'm eldest of 6) has booked a few already. She's already booked a couple of spare cocks from this year and was equally ooooooooooo at quail. She's pregnant at the mo so has got even more picky about her food. What better than to come round and just point at the ones you want and have everything done there where you can see the full quaility and health of the birds.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Pimperella said:


> But your only a kid and experience and Knowledge is awaiting you round every turn hun. And asking questions is how you'll find the answers.
> 
> Quail can be kept in Rabbit runs yes, 1 sq ft per quail when keeping them in groups. They don't need grass but it is nice for them. They eat small seeds like Budgie and Canary seeds, layers pellets, Millet, greens etc. Most Avairy keepers tend to have them because they clear up wasted seeds from the other birds. They are very easy to keep tho.
> 
> We are planning on breeding CPQ, Jumbo Japanese and Coturnix. T5he CPQ because they are cute and small and come in many colours. The Jumbo Japs and Coturnix are for eggs and for Cock birds for eating.
> My sister (2nd to youngest, I'm eldest of 6) has booked a few already. She's already booked a couple of spare cocks from this year and was equally ooooooooooo at quail. She's pregnant at the mo so has got even more picky about her food. What better than to come round and just point at the ones you want and have everything done there where you can see the full quaility and health of the birds.


oh cool could you use the grass that you can buy rolled the only reason im not getting any is because im getting a parrot soon and after this im not aloud no more pets  i think they are interesting little speicese and when i leave home i think i may HAVE to add them to the ever growin list of 'i want when i leave this dump' that is stashed under my pillow lol not i think there a nice little bird and im thinking im gonna get some lol 

and im supprized at the rabbit run are they handleable or are they very shy and also last but not least can they fly?sorry to PECK your head lol..... X x


----------



## Pimperella

quilson_mc_spike said:


> oh cool could you use the grass that you can buy rolled
> 
> and im supprized at the rabbit run are they handleable or are they very shy and also last but not least can they fly?sorry to PECK your head lol..... X x


 
Yes to the grass altho they will need a dust bath available aswell.

Rabbit run wise you'd need one with a house on. but not those tiny flat pack things, they are bobbins to be honest.
They can become tame if handled from a young age, and yes they can fly, or flutter suprising fast.
peck away hun, peck away.:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Pimperella said:


> Yes to the grass altho they will need a dust bath available aswell.
> 
> Rabbit run wise you'd need one with a house on. but not those tiny flat pack things, they are bobbins to be honest.
> They can become tame if handled from a young age, and yes they can fly, or flutter suprising fast.
> peck away hun, peck away.:lol2:


well im thinking when im gonna get one i will be ablle to build my own and have got an idea of having a tall ish one about 4 foot tall and about 5 foot long and you never know when i move house i may have a grassy garden and a dust bath like for chins?

and if i was to get a few un hatched eggs and hand raised them would they be ok with hadnling? or could you have the wings clipped although i kind think thats realy cruel....

and im pecking, im pecking haha..... X x


----------



## farmercoope

best to keep in groups of 3+ really


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

i was thinkin about fourish anyways lol....

farmer coopes i need a word with you




im in love with your goats :flrt::blush:.........


----------



## farmercoope

yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss? they are gourjous, expensive but gourjous!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

farmercoope said:


> yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss? they are gourjous, expensive but gourjous!


 
are they pygmy goats?.... :flrt: them soooooo much


----------



## farmercoope

Noop

One is a British Saanen Dairy Goat, the big white one..

The two smaller ones are both Anglo Nubian Dairy goats, they are however a few years younger than the big one, hence them being small, they arnt a year old yet but growing well.


----------



## shaneo95

Hi All

I Hatched Some Japanese Quails 3 weeks ago and was wandering what age they can be sexed at and how please

Thanks

Shane


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

farmercoope said:


> Noop
> 
> One is a British Saanen Dairy Goat, the big white one..
> 
> The two smaller ones are both Anglo Nubian Dairy goats, they are however a few years younger than the big one, hence them being small, they arnt a year old yet but growing well.


 
:flrt::flrt::blush:........


----------



## bosshogg

this is a good site Chinese Painted Button Quail Information on Keeping and Breeding Birds sexing them is very easy
Clare


----------



## fenwoman

quilson_mc_spike said:


> :flrt::flrt::blush:........


 Pssst!! I got more goats than he has :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

Friday is gonna hurt.
I decided that since I don't have a spare couple of hours to fetch the feed, I'll have it delivered. The delivery will be here on Friday. No problem there. Only since I'm getting it delivered, I always tend to get enough to last at least 2 months. That's where it hurts. I end up spending at least £200. That's just on the basics and doesn't include the stuff like tinned cat and dog food, or kibble, nor hay and straw. Nor stock feed veggies.
And then, when it gets delivered, I have to move it from the gate, to the feed store. Presently I'm being lazy and using the horse trailer to store it in as it's close, but really I need to put it elsewhere as I have to put a new floor in the horse trailer, sort out the tyres and lighting and possibly cut off the roof as I don't need a huge double horse trailer, which tows like a lump of concrete, but I do need a large trailer to cart hay and straw in which has better aerodynamics. Hence angle grinding the top third off.
So, I'll get around 50 sacks delivered, each weighing either 20kg or 25kg and I'll have to shift them from the gate all the way down the yard into a shed I emptied. So it'll hurt my piggy bank and it'll hurt my back. 
All because I want to rear my own meat, milk and eggs to ensure it's all ethically produced.

I wonder.........if I advertised in a London newspaper as a radical new healthy proven way to lose weight, then charge fat townies £150 for a 2 hour course with healthy meal included, I could get them to come and shift the sacks for me, plus muck out the goat shed, and give 'em beans on toast. Well it's a healthy meal isn't it? I could even throw in one of my fresh chicken eggs and call them orgasmic eggs.
Is £150 enough do you think? I know these weight loss schemes, clubs, ready meals, pills and potions make billions out of fat folkses and would hate to be considered cheap.:lol2:


----------



## Pimperella

Hard hard work hun. But you know you'd never change it for the world (lol Bet you'd love a solar power stacker truck tho lol)

I've just got empty rabbit hutches to mocve down to the spare kennel today. Moving the rabbits into the shed off the patio so, well, we get the patio back for summer lol Moved all the rabbits on the patio for winter as it's just out the door and made cleaning and feeding easy in the dark cause I had the security light. But now shed is kitted out with light I can move them all in there. well all but the Perlfees cause they are a bit special lol and they are now gonna be having the 2 Double stacks on the patio but means I can get 2 tables and all the chairs and the bbq on there now lol 


I think you should start doing Farm courses tho. Loads doing these chicken keeping day courses for £40 to £100 a day so why not! Genuinely you could do. Chose set days in the summer and winter months so you get a group in to teach each set day.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

got a problem with saunders, so thought you guys might be the best people to ask. Let her out the coop today into her run, and she fell to her right, struggled a little to get back up. when she walks slow she wobbles a bit but manages to stay on her feet, but when she runs or changes direction she seems to fall over. Checked her over the wing and leg are still moving, not limp or anything. Any suggestions? French is fine 

ane before anyone says "get to a vet" i have the next available appointment today and im waitin for the vet to call me back for a chat in the meantime, he keeps chickens so should hopefully have a good idea whats wrong


----------



## Pimperella

Could be Mahreks Disease. Silkies are very prone to it.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Pimperella said:


> Could be Mahreks Disease. Silkies are very prone to it.


 
is it fixable?


----------



## Shell195

So sorry about your little fluffy ginger chick
Heres a link for you
http://www.thepoultrysite.com/diseaseinfo/90/mareks-disease


----------



## Tommy123

Just thought I'd let you all know it's Rusty and Stripeys 2nd birthday today!!(By the way if you dont know there pigs!) I'll get some pictures up later, but there is a small photo in my display picture!


----------



## Shell195

Happy birthday piggies:flrt: Are they pets then?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Shell195 said:


> So sorry about your little fluffy ginger chick
> Heres a link for you
> http://www.thepoultrysite.com/diseaseinfo/90/mareks-disease


cheers shell, says theres no treatment for it  hope its not that!


----------



## Tommy123

Yep, they are just like dogs!! They are sooo friendly and cute! Even some of our chickens get rides on their back and the pigs walk them around.. so cute!


----------



## Shell195

Tommy123 said:


> Yep, they are just like dogs!! They are sooo friendly and cute! Even some of our chickens get rides on their back and the pigs walk them around.. so cute!


Im glad to here that as I have a real soft spot for pigs:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Cat, fingers crossed its something treatable


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> I think you should start doing Farm courses tho. Loads doing these chicken keeping day courses for £40 to £100 a day so why not! Genuinely you could do. Chose set days in the summer and winter months so you get a group in to teach each set day.


 Oh yeah right. The flipping RSPCA would never be off my doorstep if I did courses on chicken kepping 'from paddock to plate'.:lol2:

I'd love any kind of stacker. I am keen to get myself some kind of small garden tractor or a quad even to hitch the garden trailer to and do things that way. But on the whole, I love the life. I can't say I actually enjoy shifting the feed or hay, but I grit my teeth and keep telling myself "just a couple more, then I'll stop for a cuppa" and when I do the couple more, I repeat it. Next thing, it's all been moved and I'm on a real high from all the endorphines which the exersize has released.
I never get bored either, always have a little job on the go or in the planning.


----------



## Pimperella

Sadly it is not fixable. It gets worse. With the other being from the same source it is highly likely that she will also come down with it.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

well going off the site that shell sent me, she isnt underweight, her feather follicles are fine, she can see perfectly well cos she can see me comin a mile off, so hopefully its not that and its something else

edit: also her leg isnt paralysed either, she is still kickin it about, just seems un co ordinated when walkin about


----------



## fenwoman

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> got a problem with saunders, so thought you guys might be the best people to ask. Let her out the coop today into her run, and she fell to her right, struggled a little to get back up. when she walks slow she wobbles a bit but manages to stay on her feet, but when she runs or changes direction she seems to fall over. Checked her over the wing and leg are still moving, not limp or anything. Any suggestions? French is fine
> 
> ane before anyone says "get to a vet" i have the next available appointment today and im waitin for the vet to call me back for a chat in the meantime, he keeps chickens so should hopefully have a good idea whats wrong



The sad bit about silies is that they are very prone to Mareks. And buying at a sale where there are so many birds and higher risk of it being contracted. Or, if they are carriers, the stress of the sale brings it out.
I always tell ppl that if they buy from a sale they might be well advised to worm and delouse (eprinex) and give a week of antibiotics to ensure that if they caught any bugs, it'll sort it out. Sadly, there is no cure for mareks.As I said, silkies are very prone to it. If she has it, you can't buy any more chickens unless they are vaccinated, and you should not give your remaining bird away to anyone who has chickens as she'll pass the virus on to the whole flock.

One of the symptoms of mareks is a loss of coordination or balance. They usually die laying in a classic position of one leg forward and one back with wings outstretched to try to get their balance.
There is no test to diagnose it AFAIK and there is no cure.It's the disease I'm most afraid of.

Marek's disease - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Mareks Disease


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> Could be Mahreks Disease. Silkies are very prone to it.


oops, soz, I just posted about Mareks.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

fenwoman said:


> The sad bit about silies is that they are very prone to Mareks. And buying at a sale where there are so many birds and higher risk of it being contracted. Or, if they are carriers, the stress of the sale brings it out.
> I always tell ppl that if they buy from a sale they might be well advised to worm and delouse (eprinex) and give a week of antibiotics to ensure that if they caught any bugs, it'll sort it out. Sadly, there is no cure for mareks.As I said, silkies are very prone to it. If she has it, you can't buy any more chickens unless they are vaccinated, and you should not give your remaining bird away to anyone who has chickens as she'll pass the virus on to the whole flock.
> 
> One of the symptoms of mareks is a loss of coordination or balance. They usually die laying in a classic position of one leg forward and one back with wings outstretched to try to get their balance.
> There is no test to diagnose it AFAIK and there is no cure.It's the disease I'm most afraid of.
> 
> Marek's disease - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Mareks Disease


 
ya didnt tell us to do any of that fenny. She's off to the vets today so hopefully we can get it sorted out and fingers crossed its just an ear infection or something. I wish id never bloody asked now though im grateful for the advice, 

whats AFAIK mean?

Can i get the vaccination from my vet then? if it turns out it isnt mareks, then i could get them vaccinated once she is better?


----------



## Pimperella

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ya didnt tell us to do any of that fenny. She's off to the vets today so hopefully we can get it sorted out and fingers crossed its just an ear infection or something. I wish id never bloody asked now though im grateful for the advice,
> 
> whats AFAIK mean?
> 
> Can i get the vaccination from my vet then? if it turns out it isnt mareks, then i could get them vaccinated once she is better?


 
No, Vaccine can only be done as chicks.
No, she won't get better if it is Mareks.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Pimperella said:


> No, Vaccine can only be done as chicks.
> No, she won't get better if it is Mareks.


i know she wont if it is, i said if it ISNT mareks

fingers crossed!


----------



## Pimperella

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i know she wont if it is, i said if it ISNT mareks
> 
> fingers crossed!


 
Still no. vaccine HAS to be given to chicks ONLY!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Pimperella said:


> Still no. vaccine HAS to be given to chicks ONLY!


 
just read that bit on fennys site CHEERS!


----------



## fenwoman

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ya didnt tell us to do any of that fenny. She's off to the vets today so hopefully we can get it sorted out and fingers crossed its just an ear infection or something. I wish id never bloody asked now though im grateful for the advice,
> 
> whats AFAIK mean?
> 
> Can i get the vaccination from my vet then? if it turns out it isnt mareks, then i could get them vaccinated once she is better?


 Sorry I should have said so. I did mention it to Nerys though. 
AFAIK (as far as I know)
For future reference, and for anyone thinking of buying poultry at a sale, get a dose of eprinex from your vet (it's spot on ivermectin which killes lice, worms and scaley leg mite) and also ask for terramycin water soluble and add to water for at least a week. 
I hope it isn't Mareks. Only time will tell though.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

fenwoman said:


> Sorry I should have said so. I did mention it to Nerys though.
> AFAIK (as far as I know)
> For future reference, and for anyone thinking of buying poultry at a sale, get a dose of eprinex from your vet (it's spot on ivermectin which killes lice, worms and scaley leg mite) and also ask for terramycin water soluble and add to water for at least a week.
> I hope it isn't Mareks. Only time will tell though.


 
its ok fenny, ill let you off

i hope it isnt mareks too. From readin the symptoms i dont think it is, though i may be tryna convince myself, i dunno. she is still flapping both wings, her rigght foot isnt curled up and she isnt dragging it at all, she is walkin on it just if she moves too fast or turns round she falls over. Her eyes seem ok, she isnt underweight, though her right side doesnt seem to match her left if that makes sense. Have felt her feathers and cant feel any raised bits, im so worried now though i feel sick 
any reason as to why its more common in crested birds?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Pimperella said:


> Still no. vaccine HAS to be given to chicks ONLY!


just found this
First State Veterinary Supply - Mareks Disease

says that older birds can be vaccinated against mareks so long as it hasnt been exposed to mareks desease. it also says that even if it is showing symptoms it might be worth vaccinating them anyway. 
anyone know where i can get the vaccine? i want to have some in if we hatch any birds


----------



## farmercoope

speak to your vet later, im sure ive read somethign like you have to buy 1000 vaccinations at a time so it wouldnt make it worth while, or you'd have really expensive chooks, and be wasting alot of vaccine.

fingers crossed


----------



## Pimperella

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just found this
> First State Veterinary Supply - Mareks Disease
> 
> says that older birds can be vaccinated against mareks so long as it hasnt been exposed to mareks desease. it also says that even if it is showing symptoms it might be worth vaccinating them anyway.
> anyone know where i can get the vaccine? i want to have some in if we hatch any birds


 
Thats a US site tho.


----------



## LoveForLizards

farmercoope said:


> speak to your vet later, im sure ive read somethign like you have to buy 1000 vaccinations at a time so it wouldnt make it worth while, or you'd have really expensive chooks, and be wasting alot of vaccine.
> 
> fingers crossed


You can buy it from a vets though usually if you ask as it isnt "controlled" . : victory:


----------



## Pimperella

LoveForLizards said:


> You can buy it from a vets though usually if you ask as it isnt "controlled" . : victory:


 
you can get it online from interhatch aswell


----------



## fenwoman

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> its ok fenny, ill let you off
> 
> i hope it isnt mareks too. From readin the symptoms i dont think it is, though i may be tryna convince myself, i dunno. she is still flapping both wings, her rigght foot isnt curled up and she isnt dragging it at all, she is walkin on it just if she moves too fast or turns round she falls over. Her eyes seem ok, she isnt underweight, though her right side doesnt seem to match her left if that makes sense. Have felt her feathers and cant feel any raised bits, im so worried now though i feel sick
> any reason as to why its more common in crested birds?


It has nothing to do with crests. Just some breeds are more prone to it. Sebrights also seen to be more susceptible. On the other hand Fayoumi are Mareks resistant naturally.


----------



## farmercoope

Most types of crested birds, Polands, Silkies etc are known to be more prone to it, its not actually got anything to do with the crest, just the crested birds. I suppose when the breeds were being created they used some of the same types and lines of birds to create them. I've never had a Mareks case here, but if i did i would if the bird lived i wouldnt breed from her anyway, and would try and breed for immunity etc.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ok back from vets.............

he says doesnt think its mareks as it is quite rare in uk, he has wormed her and given her biotics, hes not really sure on an actuall diagnosis but is treating for what he can treat.

so fingers crossed she improves


----------



## farmercoope

Mareks is quite rare, although more 'common' in silkies than other breeds, its still not something thats common.Did you mention about the ear infection? Did you ask what he wormed with? I personally use flubevent to worm and frontline to deflea/mite them.


----------



## Pimperella

Mareks is not as Rare as you think. Did you go to a vet that knows Poultry. Actually only one good one in this side of Lancs as most normal pet vets actually haven't a clue and just give anti bios and say see if gets better.

Being realistic thats all as I really wouldn't get your hopes up.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Pimperella said:


> Mareks is not as Rare as you think. Did you go to a vet that knows Poultry. Actually only one good one in this side of Lancs as most normal pet vets actually haven't a clue and just give anti bios and say see if gets better.
> 
> Being realistic thats all as I really wouldn't get your hopes up.


 
he owns his own chickens laura, and she really isnt showing any symptoms apart from the wobble of mareks. he is supplying us with his own wormer that he worms his own chucks on as it comes in large quantities and he says it will be out of date before we get to use it all, so he will split his with us.
he is a well respected pet, exotic and farm vet so we trust him to know chickens

he has advised us to worm french too and that will be done

we know its not all better yet but fingers crossed shes just feeling a bit under the weather


----------



## Pimperella

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> he owns his own chickens laura, and she really isnt showing any symptoms apart from the wobble of mareks. he is supplying us with his own wormer that he worms his own chucks on as it comes in large quantities and he says it will be out of date before we get to use it all, so he will split his with us.
> he is a well respected pet, exotic and farm vet so we trust him to know chickens
> 
> he has advised us to worm french too and that will be done
> 
> we know its not all better yet but fingers crossed shes just feeling a bit under the weather


 
has vet taken bloods? advised to keep isolated away from other birds?


----------



## bosshogg

*Marek's Disease (Visceral Leukosis)*

*Marek's disease is characteristically a disease of young chickens but older birds can also be affected. In contrast to the lymphoid leukosis tumor response, Marek's disease may be observed in more diverse locations. Marek's disease is caused by a virus belonging to the Herpes virus group. Much is known about the transmission of the virus; however, it appears that the virus is concentrated in the feather follicles and shed in the dander (sloughed skin and feather cells). The virus has a long survival time in dander since viable virus can be isolated from houses that have been depopulated for many months.


The usual mode of transmission is by aerosols containing infected dander and dust. Young birds are most susceptible to infection by Marek's disease; however, since the incubation period is short, clinical symptoms can appear much earlier than in the case with lymphoid leukosis.
 Marek's disease may produce a variety of clinical responses, all lymphoid in character. These are acute visceral, neural, ocular, skin or combinations of 



the responses that can be seen.
 Marek's of the visceral type is characterized by widespread involvement with lesions commonly seen in gonads, liver, spleen, kidney and occasionally heart, lungs and muscles. The disease is often acute, with apparently healthy birds dying very rapidly with massive internal tumors. The disease may appear in broiler-age birds but the most severe losses occur in replacement pullet flocks prior to onset of egg production.


The neural type of Marek's is typified by progressive paralysis of the wings, legs and neck. Loss of body weight, anemia, labored respiration and diarrhea are common symptom. If lesions are present, they are confined to the nerve trunks and plexes enervating the paralyzed extremities. Frequently no gross lesions can be observed.


Ocular (eye) leukosis or "gray-eye" is usually seen in early maturity. Morbidity and mortality are usually low but may approach twenty-five percent in some flocks. It is characterized by the spotty depigmentation or diffuse graying of the iris in the eye. The pupil develops an irregular shape and fails to react to light. Emaciation diarrhea and death follow.


Skin leukosis produces the most severe losses in broilers. The losses result from high condemnations at the processing plant. Enlargement of the feather follicles due to accumulations of lymphocytes is the typical lesion. This is the most infective virus since it is produced in the regions of the feather follicles and is shed with the skin dander.


Acute Marek's disease can be extremely rapid in its course, producing mortality in apparently healthy birds. However, in some cases the lesions may regress and clinically affected birds may make complete recoveries.
 Diagnosis is based upon flock history and disease manifestations. Accurate diagnosis may depend on results of laboratory procedures. As is the case with lymphoid leukosis, there is no treatment for Marek's disease.


A vaccine is available that is extremely effective (90% +) in the prevention of Marek's disease. It is administered to day-old chickens as a subcutaneous injection while the birds are in the hatchery. Use of the vaccine requires strict accordance with manufacturer's recommendations in a sterile environment.
*



Hope this helps I personally would get bloods done to make sure it isn't Mareks better to be safe than sorry as if it is it could affect your other silkie and any other chickens you get

not connected to that I have a vorwerk hatching :no1:


----------



## bosshogg

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ya didnt tell us to do any of that fenny. She's off to the vets today so hopefully we can get it sorted out and fingers crossed its just an ear infection or something. I wish id never bloody asked now though im grateful for the advice,
> 
> whats AFAIK mean?
> 
> Can i get the vaccination from my vet then? if it turns out it isnt mareks, then i could get them vaccinated once she is better?


sorry not wanting to start an argument but wanted to say its not Fenwomans job to tell you that, you should do your own research 


anyway that's it just hope it isn't Mareks if it is it would be kinda to have her PTS


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Pimperella said:


> has vet taken bloods? advised to keep isolated away from other birds?


 
nope not taken bloods he wanted her wormed and he treated with biotics as he said all he can do is treat for what he can treat for, if it is mareks, no treatment, if she has (somat that i cant remember) no treatment, so he has treated her for worms or/and an infection.

time will tell
btw its ditta, cant be bothered logging out:lol2:


----------



## bosshogg

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> nope not taken bloods he wanted her wormed and he treated with biotics as he said all he can do is treat for what he can treat for, if it is mareks, no treatment, if she has (somat that i cant remember) no treatment, so he has treated her for worms or/and an infection.
> 
> time will tell
> btw its ditta, cant be bothered logging out:lol2:


I would seriously get bloods don't its better to be safe than sorry, and its a horrible diseases and better to PTS sooner than later if it is, it is viral to so its possible it could affect her mate.

one of the reasons I have never bought any chickens from auctions as you never know what there carrying


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

bosshogg said:


> sorry not wanting to start an argument but wanted to say its not Fenwomans job to tell you that, you should do your own research
> 
> 
> anyway that's it just hope it isn't Mareks if it is it would be kinda to have her PTS


i was merely sayin she didnt tell us to do that when she had said she tells everyone that

as for mereks, from what ive read it can only truly be diagnosed through a post mortem? 
i realise if its mereks it would be kinder to put to sleep, but as advised by the vet who doesnt think it is im giving her a chance 

as for your other post about it not affecting our other silkie, if it is mereks its air borne so she is more than likely to have got it anyway as they are siblings and have lived together since hatch


----------



## Pimperella

bosshogg said:


> I would seriously get bloods don't its better to be safe than sorry, and its a horrible diseases and better to PTS sooner than later if it is, it is viral to so its possible it could affect her mate.
> 
> one of the reasons I have never bought any chickens from auctions as you never know what there carrying


 
No, you just buy 100's of eggs instead and hatch loads of little fluffies! lol


----------



## fenwoman

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> he owns his own chickens laura, and she really isnt showing any symptoms apart from the wobble of mareks. he is supplying us with his own wormer that he worms his own chucks on as it comes in large quantities and he says it will be out of date before we get to use it all, so he will split his with us.
> he is a well respected pet, exotic and farm vet so we trust him to know chickens
> 
> he has advised us to worm french too and that will be done
> 
> we know its not all better yet but fingers crossed shes just feeling a bit under the weather


 bet it is flubenvet wormer. Has to be added to their food for 10 days. It's a good wormer if you only have a few birds but with my flock, I find it easier to go in at night when they are roosting and fill my syringe with the ivermectin (eprinex) then put drops under the feathers of each of them. I know it'll kill worms and lice and scaley leg and as a second positive, it also helps reduce the redmites in the houses in hot weather cos when the little beasts come out at night and bite the chickens, they go off and die.


----------



## bosshogg

Pimperella said:


> No, you just buy 100's of eggs instead and hatch loads of little fluffies! lol


not as many as eggs as you though :lol2:so happy to have a vorwerk hatching, hope my Cochins are fertile along with my lavender ducth :flrt: also collected 4 CC eggs to set will wait till tomorrow, should have half a dozen then! I am determined to get up within this week with the big bator for you its just nailing down a spare day!! I said your other chicken could get not couldn't,


----------



## fenwoman

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i was merely sayin she didnt tell us to do that when she had said she tells everyone that
> 
> as for mereks, from what ive read it can only truly be diagnosed through a post mortem?
> i realise if its mereks it would be kinder to put to sleep, but as advised by the vet who doesnt think it is im giving her a chance
> 
> as for your other post about it not affecting our other silkie, if it is mereks its air borne so she is more than likely to have got it anyway as they are siblings and have lived together since hatch


 I hope it isn't Mareks and I am sorry that I didn't mention it. My mind was all over the place really after spending ages looking for you lot. We didn't really have much time together did we? Still, if you ever buy any more, you have the info for future reference 
It's horrible for you both that your first foray into poultry has been so fraught.


----------



## bosshogg

fenwoman said:


> I hope it isn't Mareks and I am sorry that I didn't mention it. My mind was all over the place really after spending ages looking for you lot. We didn't really have much time together did we? Still, if you ever buy any more, you have the info for future reference
> It's horrible for you both that your first foray into poultry has been so fraught.



it is very sad, I have also been very lucky touch wood and haven't had anything like that, thankgod 

quick question what colour Ducth do you keep?? I am a HUGE Dutch fan, and I am looking for new colours I have lavenders at moment But looking for some other colours


----------



## fenwoman

I'm cheesed off that everyone is so far away from me. It'd be great to visit folks, help with building projects etc and obviously have ppl come and help me too.
I still haven't got the big brinsea incubator down into the aviary block, but I will soo.
Perhaps we should form a RFUK goatkeepers and smallholders association? I have just been MSN-ing Joe and talking about jam making. I'd love to have ppl here one day in late summer to make some unusual jams like my famous red tomato jam, or carrot jam. For anyone who's never made jam, it can seem daunting or difficult and I'd love to show ppl that it is actually pretty easy. And in deepest winter, when you come back indoors after seeing to the animals in the morning, and making a cuppa and some toast, and you open your jar of jam and take a bite, your mind gets drawn back to the hot sunny weather when your kitchen was full of wonderful smells.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

just checked on her and shes out of the coop eating and just had a drink, she looks so much brighter than she did earlier:flrt:


----------



## bosshogg

fenwoman said:


> I'm cheesed off that everyone is so far away from me. It'd be great to visit folks, help with building projects etc and obviously have ppl come and help me too.
> I still haven't got the big brinsea incubator down into the aviary block, but I will soo.
> Perhaps we should form a RFUK goatkeepers and smallholders association? I have just been MSN-ing Joe and talking about jam making. I'd love to have ppl here one day in late summer to make some unusual jams like my famous red tomato jam, or carrot jam. For anyone who's never made jam, it can seem daunting or difficult and I'd love to show ppl that it is actually pretty easy. And in deepest winter, when you come back indoors after seeing to the animals in the morning, and making a cuppa and some toast, and you open your jar of jam and take a bite, your mind gets drawn back to the hot sunny weather when your kitchen was full of wonderful smells.



MMMMMMMMM homemade Jam is the best have not made it in years! I make Sloe Gin :mf_dribble: 

RFUK small holders associations sounds like a great idea! I love talking about livestock, I grew up on a farm and its well in my blood, 

I now want homemade Jam Damn you Fenwoman Damn you :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pimperella

fenwoman said:


> I'm cheesed off that everyone is so far away from me. It'd be great to visit folks, help with building projects etc and obviously have ppl come and help me too.
> I still haven't got the big brinsea incubator down into the aviary block, but I will soo.
> Perhaps we should form a RFUK goatkeepers and smallholders association? I have just been MSN-ing Joe and talking about jam making. I'd love to have ppl here one day in late summer to make some unusual jams like my famous red tomato jam, or carrot jam. For anyone who's never made jam, it can seem daunting or difficult and I'd love to show ppl that it is actually pretty easy. And in deepest winter, when you come back indoors after seeing to the animals in the morning, and making a cuppa and some toast, and you open your jar of jam and take a bite, your mind gets drawn back to the hot sunny weather when your kitchen was full of wonderful smells.


 
I love making Jam. I'm always suprised at Ste's ability to never Burn himself when he runs in and steals a whole Jar I'll have just filled and a spoon! lol 
I can make loads and he will see it all gone in a matter of moments.


----------



## fenwoman

bosshogg said:


> it is very sad, I have also been very lucky touch wood and haven't had anything like that, thankgod
> 
> quick question what colour Ducth do you keep?? I am a HUGE Dutch fan, and I am looking for new colours I have lavenders at moment But looking for some other colours


 I have:
cuckoo
crele
lavender
black
white
blue partridge
gold partridge
silver partridge
silver blue partridge
lemon porcelain
millefleur
pyle


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

fenwoman said:


> I hope it isn't Mareks and I am sorry that I didn't mention it. My mind was all over the place really after spending ages looking for you lot. We didn't really have much time together did we? Still, if you ever buy any more, you have the info for future reference
> It's horrible for you both that your first foray into poultry has been so fraught.


 
fennie, you gave us so much advice and have helped us along the way so much, we truly appreciate you taking the time and effort to advise us and as for researching we do try to do as much research as we can but unless its mentioned somewhere we dont know what to look for, we are truly poultry virgins and have lots to learn


----------



## bosshogg

fenwoman said:


> I have:
> cuckoo
> crele
> lavender
> black
> white
> blue partridge
> gold partridge
> silver partridge
> silver blue partridge
> lemon porcelain
> millefleur
> pyle


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: Do you sell eggs


----------



## fenwoman

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just checked on her and shes out of the coop eating and just had a drink, she looks so much brighter than she did earlier:flrt:


Yay, looks promising. You can always get some poultry spice to add to the food, and if you get layers meal, mix it with a little water to make it like mashed potatoes, and add some garlic powder to it. Only a little bit. But it'll help her immune system
also try a whole or half apple to peck at and half a cabbage as both have enzymes in which help fight disease
and get yourself a book called 'starting with chickens' by Katie Thear.
I know I always mention this book but it is the best ever written and could save you a lot of heartache. It's only £6.95 new


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

fenwoman said:


> Yay, looks promising. You can always get some poultry spice to add to the food, and if you get layers meal, mix it with a little water to make it like mashed potatoes, and add some garlic powder to it. Only a little bit. But it'll help her immune system
> also try a whole or half apple to peck at and half a cabbage as both have enzymes in which help fight disease
> and get yourself a book called 'starting with chickens' by Katie Thear.
> I know I always mention this book but it is the best ever written and could save you a lot of heartache. It's only £6.95 new


 
been reading about poultry spice where would we aquire this magic dust fennie


----------



## bosshogg

fenwoman said:


> Yay, looks promising. You can always get some poultry spice to add to the food, and if you get layers meal, mix it with a little water to make it like mashed potatoes, and add some garlic powder to it. Only a little bit. But it'll help her immune system
> also try a whole or half apple to peck at and half a cabbage as both have enzymes in which help fight disease
> and get yourself a book called 'starting with chickens' by Katie Thear.
> I know I always mention this book but it is the best ever written and could save you a lot of heartache. It's only £6.95 new


I have the "bible" of chicken keeping everyone thinking of getting chickens should get it, they is some good poultry forums about


----------



## fenwoman

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> fennie, you gave us so much advice and have helped us along the way so much, we truly appreciate you taking the time and effort to advise us and as for researching we do try to do as much research as we can but unless its mentioned somewhere we dont know what to look for, we are truly poultry virgins and have lots to learn



I am always happy to share any knowledge I have, you know that. I love talking about animals. You know I'll always give an honest opinion even if I know it isn't what the person wants to hear. Talking generally now, not aimed at you that wasn't.
Hopefully when you both come this way again, we'll have more time together.


----------



## fenwoman

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> been reading about poultry spice where would we aquire this magic dust fennie


if you have no feed type places near you, you can buy it online just about anywhere, even ebay.


----------



## Pimperella

bosshogg said:


> I have the "bible" of chicken keeping everyone thinking of getting chickens should get it, they is some good poultry forums about


 
Aye but to everyone already with the thread or have read it will know that mareks we did discuss and thing myo and also that everyone should get Kate Thears book. The info on all this had been gone over in this thread and every thread where someone asked about chicken keeping.
Mareks is the one disease that you can not fail to know about. With regards to this. Get the book, get on poultry forums and start learning cause if that chuck pulls tho I can foresee countless other things going wrong unless you start swatting up now.

Whim buys at auction really aren't good. Researching after can never make up for knowing in the first place.


----------



## fenwoman

bosshogg said:


> I have the "bible" of chicken keeping everyone thinking of getting chickens should get it, they is some good poultry forums about



sadly the poultry forums tend to be a bit cliquey and not all the advice given is accurate as newcomer come and want to feel important and don't have any real experience to back things up.
I got chucked off most of them as I don't pretty up things I say and the more delicate people took offence and decided that I was horrible and nasty, therefore couldn't possibly have anything valid to say :lol2:
I can't be doing with being PC and toadying up to people. If someone wants my opinion, I give it.
I got chucked off one forum because someone posted that their bird had been very sick for 2 weeks and he'd done beggar all apart from watch it die slowly. I let rip with both barrels and told him to get it to a vet or k ill it. So I got chucked off:bash:


----------



## fenwoman

bosshogg said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: Do you sell eggs


I do occasionally sell eggs if they are surplus to my needs.
You should join the Dutch bantam club. It's a nice friendly club with a good website.


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> Aye but to everyone already with the thread or have read it will know that mareks we did discuss and thing myo and also that everyone should get Kate Thears book. The info on all this had been gone over in this thread and every thread where someone asked about chicken keeping.
> Mareks is the one disease that you can not fail to know about. With regards to this. Get the book, get on poultry forums and start learning cause if that chuck pulls tho I can foresee countless other things going wrong unless you start swatting up now.
> 
> Whim buys at auction really aren't good. Researching after can never make up for knowing in the first place.


 This wasn't a whim pimps. Nor is it any old poultry auction. generally the standard of birds at Melton rare breeds, are fairly high. I have bought there in the past where I wouldn't generally buy at a normal sale. All the breeders are listed by name in the catalogue and the birds are graded. It's the only sale I ever put my birds into as you generally get real enthusiasts buying, unlike the Tuesday one where you get anyone wanting summat on the cheap and the sellers are anonymous.


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> I love making Jam. I'm always suprised at Ste's ability to never Burn himself when he runs in and steals a whole Jar I'll have just filled and a spoon! lol
> I can make loads and he will see it all gone in a matter of moments.



have you ever tried marrow and ginger root jam? It's my favourite.


----------



## Pimperella

fenwoman said:


> This wasn't a whim pimps. Nor is it any old poultry auction. generally the standard of birds at Melton rare breeds, are fairly high. I have bought there in the past where I wouldn't generally buy at a normal sale. All the breeders are listed by name in the catalogue and the birds are graded. It's the only sale I ever put my birds into as you generally get real enthusiasts buying, unlike the Tuesday one where you get anyone wanting summat on the cheap and the sellers are anonymous.


 
Aye, to me it would not have been a whim buy if they had actually bought a coop the week before, not the week after. 
No housing available for them, then it's a whim buy.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Pimperella said:


> Aye but to everyone already with the thread or have read it will know that mareks we did discuss and thing myo and also that everyone should get Kate Thears book. The info on all this had been gone over in this thread and every thread where someone asked about chicken keeping.
> Mareks is the one disease that you can not fail to know about. With regards to this. Get the book, get on poultry forums and start learning cause if that chuck pulls tho I can foresee countless other things going wrong unless you start swatting up now.
> 
> Whim buys at auction really aren't good. Researching after can never make up for knowing in the first place.


laura, we did read up on chicken keeping we also asked advice from nerys, fennie and joe coop, who all keep chickens successfully, not once was mareks mentioned and we never read this thread until we actually got the chickens which were not bought 'on a whim' but they were wanted by us maybe not these exact ones but we went to check out chickens to buy......we were told as this was a breed auction and not a weekly thing the birds were a better quality so would be ok to buy.........also we do not live and breath rfuk and as we had no livestock we never ventured into the livestock thread on here but did read up on chicken keeping in general

we may not know a lot at present but we are learning everyday something new about them we also have very good chicken people as friends and we can ask for advice, we also have a vet we know and trust with our animals and never forget you were all poultry virgins at some point

again its still ditta


----------



## bosshogg

fenwoman said:


> have you ever tried marrow and ginger root jam? It's my favourite.


that sounds lovely off to find the recipe,if you ever get some spare eggs let me know :flrt:

Iamonly one one forum,its pretty new and very friendly


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Pimperella said:


> Aye, to me it would not have been a whim buy if they had actually bought a coop the week before, not the week after.
> No housing available for them, then it's a whim buy.


 
we had indoor housing for them, and as we didnt really know size and quantities we waited to buy coop til we knew what was required.......oh why am i justifying myself to you...........cos in the grand scheme of things......who are you?

ditta


----------



## Pimperella

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> laura, we did read up on chicken keeping we also asked advice from nerys, fennie and joe coop, who all keep chickens successfully, not once was mareks mentioned and we never read this thread until we actually got the chickens which were not bought 'on a whim' but they were wanted by us maybe not these exact ones but we went to check out chickens to buy......we were told as this was a breed auction and not a weekly thing the birds were a better quality so would be ok to buy.........also we do not live and breath rfuk and as we had no livestock we never ventured into the livestock thread on here but did read up on chicken keeping in general
> 
> we may not know a lot at present but we are learning everyday something new about them we also have very good chicken people as friends and we can ask for advice, we also have a vet we know and trust with our animals and never forget you were all poultry virgins at some point
> 
> again its still ditta


 
Arh yes, but I had my father who was a poultry farm worker and well, I was brought up knowing. So to me, yes, I knew from the onset cause I was brought up with it. In the same way my kids are and know an arwful lot about poultry and checking for health and Disease.

So as I understand it, you ill chuck is still with the other? Even tho you should Isolate?

Lets just hope it ain't bird flu you were dealing with eh? 

Advice is as stated by others that was to isolate. But if better is known and the other one is gonna be forced into illness if she was lucky enough not to all ready have contracted it that is.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

fennie

she now has apple and garlic powder layers mash, not liking the mash as much as the apple tho:lol2:

will look on ebay for spice

thanks pam


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Pimperella said:


> Arh yes, but I had my father who was a poultry farm worker and well, I was brought up knowing. So to me, yes, I knew from the onset cause I was brought up with it. In the same way my kids are and know an arwful lot about poultry and checking for health and Disease.
> 
> So as I understand it, you ill chuck is still with the other? Even tho you should Isolate?
> 
> Lets just hope it ain't bird flu you were dealing with eh?
> 
> Advice is as stated by others that was to isolate. But if better is known and the other one is gonna be forced into illness if she was lucky enough not to all ready have contracted it that is.


i seem to remember your advice for every sick animal is to take it to the vet not ask for advice on a forum.........so we took our sick chicken to a vet who is a professional animal doctor with qualifications and he said ' im happy for her to be housed in her coop, with her sibling, as long as she isnt in danger i would prefer her to be in familiar surroundings'


so lets see. professional vet says put her back in with other one after examining her.

people who post on a forum say isolate her without even seeing her.



erm whose advice do we follow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andy123

you can talk about chickens on www.pekinbantams.com
:lol2:


----------



## bosshogg

andy123 said:


> you can talk about chickens on www.pekinbantams.com
> :lol2:


or even better http://www.bluelaced.co.uk

Its common practice to isolate if ill 

Volwerk chick is nearly out :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

bosshogg said:


> or even better badge3final
> 
> Its common practice to isolate if ill
> 
> Volwerk chick is nearly out :flrt:


 she was isolated before visit to vet, but nobody bothered to ask


----------



## Pimperella

bosshogg said:


> or even better badge3final
> 
> Its common practice to isolate if ill
> 
> Volwerk chick is nearly out :flrt:


 I trust what I know that happens to be common practice.

Yay!!!! Vorwerks are super cute. We have 2 but I think I've ended up with 2 cocks lol. Least got a pair of Lakenvelders, Alex is made up with them.


----------



## bosshogg

Pimperella said:


> I trust what I know that happens to be common practice.
> 
> Yay!!!! Vorwerks are super cute. We have 2 but I think I've ended up with 2 cocks lol. Least got a pair of Lakenvelders, Alex is made up with them.


I have every thing crossed this is a hen, oh your Lakenvelders are a pair Brilliant!!!

I really really really need some hens for my gorgeous Old English Pheaseant fowl, they are so gorgeous


----------



## bosshogg

I cant spell Vorwerks tonight can I :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Surely if the 2 silkies came from the same clutch of eggs and have been together ever since then if one has Mareks or another illness then they both will. Isolating the other one would be a bit like bolting the stable after the horse had gone. All its going to do is stress them both out coz as you keep saying chickens dont like being on their own


----------



## bosshogg

Shell195 said:


> Surely if the 2 silkies came from the same clutch of eggs and have been together ever since then if one has Mareks or another illness then they both will. Isolating the other one would be a bit like bolting the stable after the horse had gone. All its going to do is stress them both out coz as you keep saying chickens dont like being on their own


depends if they did come from the same clutch they might be differnt,might have only been put together for auction.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

bosshogg said:


> depends if they did come from the same clutch they might be differnt,might have only been put together for auction.


 
they are from the same clutch as we spoke to the owner at the auction


----------



## Shell195

bosshogg said:


> depends if they did come from the same clutch they might be differnt,might have only been put together for auction.


 
Surely though even if they are from a different clutch they have still been together so have shared the same airspace which means they will have both picked up the same illness if its contagious.


----------



## fenwoman

just a quick post as I have my dinner on the stove. Forgot to tell you all. This afternnoon I went out of the village to get some shopping. I saw that there was traffic backed up on the A1101 so I turned around to go back and take a little road called Swallow lane, and catch the road further down. As I was about to cross the bridge onto Swallow lane, I noticed a woman on the other bank of the river, flapping and waving and looking upset. So I shot across and pulled up near her and asked what the problem was and if I could help. She told me there was a lamb in the river. I flew out, climbed over the barbed wire fence and across the bank where a flock of sheep were grazing. Sure enough, febbly struggling in the river but unable to get out was a big lamb. The mother was bleating to it but it just could not get out. So I kicked off my shoes to get a better grip on the steep bank and went and pulled it out. It was so waterlogged and weak. It must have been in there for a while and only 5 minutes more and it would have drowned. It was unable to walk and was very cold. A ldy living in a bugalow overlooking the bank knew who the flock belonged to and said she's phoned him. But it's take a good half hour to arrive as he lived near Kings Lynn. The lady who waved me down, got a rug out of her car and we wrapped the lamb and the lady in the bungalow took it indoors as it was totally unable to walk.It was in shock I think. She happened to mention that it was the 4th this week which had gone ito the water and the adults just drowned as they became waterlogged and too heavy to pull out.
So if this happens a lot, how comes the bloody RSPCA aren't doing something bout this instead of hassling me? If the grazing is dangerous to the sheep, they shouldn't be grazed there surely? Or else one single strip of electric fence on the top of the bank to prevent them going down to the water?
I ended up squelching into ASDA and buying a reduced price sweater to change into as I was freezing cold aswell as wet.
Even a flipping shopping trip ends up a drama with me. Sheesh!!
Forgot to say that I was fully prepared to go right into the water and swim to it if that's what was needed. I must be mad. Swimming in April. Brrrrr.


----------



## LoveForLizards

Fenwoman I think I love you :lol2: 
The sheep shouldnt be grazing there and the RSPCA should do something about it, but you know what the RSPCA are like.....


----------



## Pimperella

fenwoman said:


> just a quick post as I have my dinner on the stove. Forgot to tell you all. This afternnoon I went out of the village to get some shopping. I saw that there was traffic backed up on the A1101 so I turned around to go back and take a little road called Swallow lane, and catch the road further down. As I was about to cross the bridge onto Swallow lane, I noticed a woman on the other bank of the river, flapping and waving and looking upset. So I shot across and pulled up near her and asked what the problem was and if I could help. She told me there was a lamb in the river. I flew out, climbed over the barbed wire fence and across the bank where a flock of sheep were grazing. Sure enough, febbly struggling in the river but unable to get out was a big lamb. The mother was bleating to it but it just could not get out. So I kicked off my shoes to get a better grip on the steep bank and went and pulled it out. It was so waterlogged and weak. It must have been in there for a while and only 5 minutes more and it would have drowned. It was unable to walk and was very cold. A ldy living in a bugalow overlooking the bank knew who the flock belonged to and said she's phoned him. But it's take a good half hour to arrive as he lived near Kings Lynn. The lady who waved me down, got a rug out of her car and we wrapped the lamb and the lady in the bungalow took it indoors as it was totally unable to walk.It was in shock I think. She happened to mention that it was the 4th this week which had gone ito the water and the adults just drowned as they became waterlogged and too heavy to pull out.
> So if this happens a lot, how comes the bloody RSPCA aren't doing something bout this instead of hassling me? If the grazing is dangerous to the sheep, they shouldn't be grazed there surely? Or else one single strip of electric fence on the top of the bank to prevent them going down to the water?
> I ended up squelching into ASDA and buying a reduced price sweater to change into as I was freezing cold aswell as wet.
> Even a flipping shopping trip ends up a drama with me. Sheesh!!
> Forgot to say that I was fully prepared to go right into the water and swim to it if that's what was needed. I must be mad. Swimming in April. Brrrrr.


It's all in a days work for you! lol SuperFen!

True tho, if it has happened before, why was a fence not put up across the bank after the first time? Why has it gotten to 4 times. 
Never would have been better, but surely thinking for a tiny moment would have seen, that to prevent it happening again, that a simple strip of fencing would have solved it.


----------



## fenwoman

I shall go to the bungalow in a couple of days to ask after the lamb. If only there had been some straw bales, I could have made a bit of a shelter out of the cold wind and left the lamb and it's mum to reunite. It makes me so mad thinking of sheep tumbling into the water and simply struggling until they sink.
I haven't a good impression of some livestock farmers and this just makes me think I am right.All they are interested in, is profit.


----------



## Shell195

God thats awful:bash: Im glad Super Fenny was on hand to go to the rescue.................I do wonder though why the lady couldnt have done it herself though

:no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Pimperella

Shell195 said:


> God thats awful:bash: Im glad Super Fenny was on hand to go to the rescue.................I do wonder though why the lady couldnt have done it herself though
> 
> :no1::no1::no1:


 
Cause water is scary for some people. where as others don't see the danger to themselves other than something is dying and needs saving. Heroes and watchers.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> God thats awful:bash: Im glad Super Fenny was on hand to go to the rescue.................I do wonder though why the lady couldnt have done it herself though
> 
> :no1::no1::no1:



She seemed to be a 'Mrs Magnolia' very sweet but neat and tidy and not nibmle enough. She did attempt to come down the bank with me but was so clumsy there was a real risk of her falling in. I told her once to go back and leave it to me, and then when she took no notice and nearly went head first, I shouted at her and told her she wouldn't make my life any easier if I had to pull her out aswell. She went back then. Not sure if she took offence at me getting stern but I was too busy to notice really.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> She seemed to be a 'Mrs Magnolia' very sweet but neat and tidy and not nibmle enough. She did attempt to come down the bank with me but was so clumsy there was a real risk of her falling in. I told her once to go back and leave it to me, and then when she took no notice and nearly went head first, I shouted at her and told her she wouldn't make my life any easier if I had to pull her out aswell. She went back then. Not sure if she took offence at me getting stern but I was too busy to notice really.


 
Did you have your T shirt with a big "S" on under your clothes or did you do a Wonder Woman spin:lol2:
Well Done you:no1:


----------



## Pimperella

fenwoman said:


> She seemed to be a 'Mrs Magnolia' very sweet but neat and tidy and not nibmle enough. She did attempt to come down the bank with me but was so clumsy there was a real risk of her falling in. I told her once to go back and leave it to me, and then when she took no notice and nearly went head first, I shouted at her and told her she wouldn't make my life any easier if I had to pull her out aswell. She went back then. Not sure if she took offence at me getting stern but I was too busy to notice really.


 
I'd had to use the Military voice before now. When saving a dog trapped in a Iron gate, and when saving nextdoors cat from a pitbull, when saving a bird hanging in a tree, catching stray dogs that have gone into the path of cars etc etc lol 
Hubby says it's my own fault for leaving the house.


----------



## vonnie

Having experienced Mareks (and it was :censor: distressing and I'm still paranoid about it every time a bird hobbles) I think some of the criticisms of Cat and Ditta are unjustified.

Buying at auction is not the only way you're going to come across infected birds. Mine came from a breeder who was a reasonably frequent poster on another forum at the time and were picked up direct. I agree it's probably more likely at some of the more downmarket auctions but the Melton sale in question, like the Carlisle rare breeds sale I have bought at, has some very good quality birds.

Also no amount of reading up on poultry is going to give you the knowledge to spot a bird with Mareks because until it succumbs to the virus it will look as alert and healthy as any other. 

And if it is Mareks then both birds will undoubtedly be infected by now so I agree with Shell. No point in stressing then by separating them, especially as the symptoms are brought on by stress.

There are two types of Mareks, neither is a definite death sentence, but from what I've read there is a better chance of recovery in the one which tends to strike chicks. The one which usually occurs at point of lay (stress again) is usually fatal. And either I was incredibly unlucky (mine were some of my first birds) or it's not as rare as you think.

I didn't think there was a blood test either. I was told a PM would be the only way of knowing for sure.

It is still the worst case scenario though. It could be an ear infection or even just a sprain. Fingers crossed it's a false alarm.

If it is Mareks I found the deterioration was slow, weeks not days. Not all of the symptoms the literature mentions will be present, but the loss of balance and toppling over to one side, wing outstretched gets more and more frequent until they cannot right themselves at all. Put your hand on the base of the bird's foot. If it does not react by curling it's toes that's an indication mobility is being lost. My vet prescribed an anti-inflammatory which had some effect, but not enough to give us any hope of recovery.

Sorry I'm waffling. I read a hell of a lot about it when I was going through it. Feel free to pm.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Did you have your T shirt with a big "S" on under your clothes or did you do a Wonder Woman spin:lol2:
> Well Done you:no1:


 I 'ad me thermal vest on, and my 'workaday' grey and holey knickers unbder my outer clothes, thass all. Now had I had my Ursa with me, I could have told him, "fetch mumsie the baby 'doat' (he calls goats 'doats') and he'd have pulled it out. But I only had Chalky with me and he'd have nipped the lady on the 'erse' and jumped in for a nice swim.


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> Cause water is scary for some people. where as others don't see the danger to themselves other than something is dying and needs saving. Heroes and watchers.


 I'm no hero, but, I am nimble and strong, can swim well,and knew I was well able to do what was needed. I'd have been awfully miffed though if I'd had to leave the lamb and hoik her out of the water instead.Plus, some people, nice neat city folks in particular, are afraid of livestock. Personally I don't think she'd have had the strength to pull it out and carry it up the bank as it was a well grown lump of a lamb and weighed a good 15kg.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> I 'ad me thermal vest on, and my 'workaday' grey and holey knickers unbder my outer clothes, thass all. Now had I had my Ursa with me, I could have told him, "fetch mumsie the baby 'doat' (he calls goats 'doats') and he'd have pulled it out. But I only had Chalky with me and he'd have nipped the lady on the 'erse' and jumped in for a nice swim.


 

God woman you do make me laugh:lol2::lol2::lol2: Dont ever change:flrt:


----------



## pigglywiggly

theres squeeking in the incubator again...............

jap quail have arrived
a silver partridge pekin 
& 5 welsummers

and an unknown chicken thing from nextdoor.

:lol2:


----------



## Tommy123

Well ours are due to hatch today/tomorrow but havent heard a thing!


----------



## pigglywiggly

my pekins are a day late, i dont get too stressed about it now, i used to spand ages listening for squeeky eggs!

what you got in? 

looks like two of my pekins are columbian :2thumb:

see you`ve got conned into sub-letting incy space too, lol


----------



## Pimperella

Got another Lavender Orpington chick hatching. And one of my own Cuckoo Maran's. and few more due aswell over the weekend.


----------



## pigglywiggly

my marans are in a day or two, think theres three in, cant cndle them tho, the eggs are too dark!

got a blue and a millefleur pekin hatched : victory:


----------



## Miranda

We have horse, and geese. 
In summer i go to one of our local farms, and show red devon cattle, vaccinate, i was doing some calving the other day!

Chicken wise, I did marans last year (mirandas marans) I made a pretty penny too!
This year im preparing my light sussex stock for next year.
Ive bought my self a gorgeous cockerel, i named him commodore crow in memory of colonel cluck. Ive got 14 chicks hatched 12/3 all light sussex, so ill pick out my hen stock form that, and sell the rest.


----------



## Miranda

pigglywiggly said:


> my marans are in a day or two, think theres three in, cant cndle them tho, the eggs are too dark!
> 
> got a blue and a millefleur pekin hatched : victory:


Too dark?
You need not candle them after 18 days, after all youve stopped turning them and its only 3 days till they should hatch.


----------



## pigglywiggly

i`m not a complete :mf_dribble:

i take out the infertiles etc so they dont explode, and i have seperate incubators and hatchers so the eggs have to be candled and moved on when its time to hatch.

or is pimperella doing it all wrong too?


----------



## farmercoope

anything you can do i can do better.....:whistling2:


----------



## Pimperella

pigglywiggly said:


> i`m not a complete :mf_dribble:
> 
> i take out the infertiles etc so they dont explode, and i have seperate incubators and hatchers so the eggs have to be candled and moved on when its time to hatch.
> 
> *or is pimperella doing it all wrong too?*


 
Bugger! :whistling2: Don't know why I have soooooo many chicks then lol


I candle cause I take out deads, infertiles, cause then it gives me space to put more eggs in and not risk the exploding egg cause jesus the smell hangs around for days!!!


----------



## Miranda

I was not implying that you were doing it wrong, far from it, everyone has different methods and its good to share these methods rather than shun them. In my personal experience i candle at 8,11,16 and 18 days and then stop, getting rid of infertiles along the way.


----------



## Tommy123

pigglywiggly said:


> my pekins are a day late, i dont get too stressed about it now, i used to spand ages listening for squeeky eggs!
> 
> what you got in?
> 
> looks like two of my pekins are columbian :2thumb:
> 
> see you`ve got conned into sub-letting incy space too, lol


I have red pekin, silver patridge pekin, rhode island red, blue pekin, white pekin and some of our friends eggs!


----------



## Pimperella

Hubby has built my girls a new double rack of nest boxes for the big shed. 
looks great. well chuffed. we've had 3 laying in secret places this week and found a clutch of eggs in a few places lol mainly in 2 spare rabbit hutches and the hay store.


----------



## bosshogg

ohhh lav orp wonder if I can sneak it out on Sunday :whistling2: had a salmon favorelle hatch :flrt:


----------



## Miranda

We've got some more gozzies due tomorrow, i foresee a fluffy entry to the pic competition.


----------



## bosshogg

Miranda said:


> We've got some more gozzies due tomorrow, i foresee a fluffy entry to the pic competition.



what kind of geese??


----------



## Miranda

bosshogg said:


> what kind of geese??


Toulouse.
And also some W.O.E. X Toulouse.


----------



## bosshogg

Miranda said:


> Toulouse.
> And also some W.O.E. X Toulouse.


Lovely :flrt:

I have in the incubator at mo...

_6 Lavender Dutch
6 Mixed colour Dutch
24 Cochin Eggs
29 Warren x White Leghorns
5 Indian Game
2 Runner Ducks
6 Cream Crested Legbars_


----------



## Tommy123

bosshogg said:


> Lovely :flrt:
> 
> I have in the incubator at mo...
> 
> _6 Lavender Dutch_
> _6 Mixed colour Dutch_
> _*24 Cochin Eggs*_
> _29 Warren x White Leghorns_
> _5 Indian Game_
> _2 Runner Ducks_
> _6 Cream Crested Legbars_


Cochin!:flrt: What type?


----------



## bosshogg

Tommy123 said:


> Cochin!:flrt: What type?


mixed types have to wait till they hatch to see what I have


----------



## Miranda

Runners are such handsome ducks!
I once had a chicken i cant remember the exact name i think silver duckwing , she was one of the most beautiful hens ive ever seen.
Our toulouse are form france, but they are not show quality, i.e. crest, saggy neck etc.
They all have names beginning with D, including
Dorris,dorrothy,dennis,denise.


----------



## fenwoman

pigglywiggly said:


> i`m not a complete :mf_dribble:
> 
> i take out the infertiles etc so they dont explode, and i have seperate incubators and hatchers so the eggs have to be candled and moved on when its time to hatch.
> 
> or is pimperella doing it all wrong too?



I have never candled or removed eggs. They should not explode after only 21 days of heat. They'd have to be a lot older for that or have a hairline crack or something to let bacteria in. Nor do I move them to a hatcher.
I have a massive brinsea multihatch 120 egg incubator and all I do is load it up, then turn off the autoturn 3 days before they are due to hatch. Then 24 hours after they started to hatch, I remove the chicks and put them in a brooder.
Never had a 'banger' unless the shell was damaged somehow and before it gets to 'banger' stage, my nose can detect something not right and I simply find the egg and remove it.
Some people do things by the book, others do things differently. As long as healthy chicks hatch, why is it so important?


----------



## fenwoman

Miranda said:


> Runners are such handsome ducks!
> I once had a chicken i cant remember the exact name i think silver duckwing , she was one of the most beautiful hens ive ever seen.
> Our toulouse are form france, but they are not show quality, i.e. crest, saggy neck etc.
> They all have names beginning with D, including
> Dorris,dorrothy,dennis,denise.



Silver duckwing is a colour not a breed.


----------



## fenwoman

bosshogg said:


> mixed types have to wait till they hatch to see what I have


 Ahem....there is only one 'type' of cochin. It's a cochin. There are however several different colours and also now a frizzled variety which I have to say I don't like at al.


----------



## Miranda

fenwoman said:


> Silver duckwing is a colour not a breed.


I see! So am i right in thinking a few 'breeds' can have this colouring?


----------



## fenwoman

Miranda said:


> I see! So am i right in thinking a few 'breeds' can have this colouring?


 yes. There are several breeds which have the colour.


----------



## bosshogg

fenwoman said:


> Ahem....there is only one 'type' of cochin. It's a cochin. There are however several different colours and also now a frizzled variety which I have to say I don't like at al.


fenwoman I meant colour not type I am not daft it was a mistake no need to pick up on every little thing it comes across patronising


----------



## farmercoope

bosshogg said:


> fenwoman I meant colour not type I am not daft it was a mistake no need to pick up on every little thing it comes across patronising


It does doesnt it!


----------



## fenwoman

bosshogg said:


> fenwoman I meant colour not type I am not daft it was a mistake no need to pick up on every little thing it comes across patronising



So sorry to find it irritating that people can't speak properly. It wasn't intended to be patronising, merely to point out that there is only on 'type' of cochin, but many colours. 

I have many types of socks in my drawer too, and many types of paint on the walls and several types of bath towels. I hate a bland home and love to be surrounded by type.:lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly

bosshogg said:


> Lovely :flrt:
> 
> I have in the incubator at mo...
> 
> _6 Lavender Dutch_
> _6 Mixed colour Dutch_
> _24 Cochin Eggs_
> _29 Warren x White Leghorns_
> _5 Indian Game_
> _2 Runner Ducks_
> _6 Cream Crested Legbars_


is the warren the mom of the eggs and the leghorn the dad?

if it is, its a shame, cause they`d have been autosexing hte other way around!

just had 10 pekins hatch, they have to be the cutest chicks

i have to candle for bangers, i have virtually no sense of smell, you can walk me through a pig farm and i wouldnt notice the niff!


----------



## Pimperella

pigglywiggly said:


> is the warren the mom of the eggs and the leghorn the dad?
> 
> if it is, its a shame, cause they`d have been autosexing hte other way around!
> 
> just had 10 pekins hatch, they have to be the cutest chicks
> 
> i have to candle for bangers, i have virtually no sense of smell, you can walk me through a pig farm and i wouldnt notice the niff!


 
You share the lack of sense of smell with my hubby lol He has Nasel Polips which having already been operated on and soon to be again, he has completely lost the sense we love to enjoy. When he had his last op done he could smell for a week. It was like Helen Geller of smell!!! I was running round grabbing flowers, incense, oils everything, and shoving them under his nose and him being amazed at them lol


----------



## bosshogg

got these for a friend for pets super tame and cute in my quarting shed then will be moving down to hers thats if Idont nab them there such great things there called

Miss Georgia and Master Timothy


----------



## bosshogg

pigglywiggly said:


> is the warren the mom of the eggs and the leghorn the dad?
> 
> if it is, its a shame, cause they`d have been autosexing hte other way around!
> 
> just had 10 pekins hatch, they have to be the cutest chicks
> 
> i have to candle for bangers, i have virtually no sense of smell, you can walk me through a pig farm and i wouldnt notice the niff!


I am the same think it comes from growing up on a pig farm :lol2:


----------



## ferretman

This is a long shot but i was wondering if any of you keep geese?

It's been a long time since ive kept poultry and fancy rearing a few geese for the table my first ever attempt at keeping an animal for food.

Can anyone recommend a good place to get hatching eggs apart from ebay.

Any advice would be great 

Also they would have free roam of my allotment( about a 8th of an acre) I was told romans but maybe some one could point in the right direction? and also people tell me you can train geese to follow you this may sound like a dumb qeustion but is it true.


----------



## farmercoope

ferretman said:


> This is a long shot but i was wondering if any of you keep geese?
> 
> It's been a long time since ive kept poultry and fancy rearing a few geese for the table my first ever attempt at keeping an animal for food.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good place to get hatching eggs apart from ebay.
> 
> Any advice would be great
> 
> Also they would have free roam of my allotment( about a 8th of an acre) I was told romans but maybe some one could point in the right direction? and also people tell me you can train geese to follow you this may sound like a dumb qeustion but is it true.


i have 2 female embdens for sale as it is..:whistling2:

hatching them is fun but i hate having to wait, they will imprint and follow you around yes, but if they end up being ganders they can turn nasty when older as they have no natarul fear.


----------



## ferretman

Oh i no what you mean about hatching lol i get impaitent. Id prefer to hatch my own. Id be intrested in your's if you lived closer though sorry.


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> You share the lack of sense of smell with my hubby lol He has Nasel Polips which having already been operated on and soon to be again, he has completely lost the sense we love to enjoy. When he had his last op done he could smell for a week. It was like Helen Geller of smell!!! I was running round grabbing flowers, incense, oils everything, and shoving them under his nose and him being amazed at them lol


 Nasal polyps sound like they could be some sort of small green hairy sci-fi creatures hehe.


----------



## Shell195

We have 3 Canada geese,1 Chinese who thinks hes a duck as he was imprinted onto a Harlequin and 2 big white buggers. None are friendly and they chase strangers LOL


----------



## ferretman

I love the idea of rearing something from an egg to the table ive been meaning to do it for ages now  plus they make excellent gaurd dogs aswell


----------



## bosshogg

ferretman said:


> I love the idea of rearing something from an egg to the table ive been meaning to do it for ages now  plus they make excellent gaurd dogs aswell


I have two geese, there 10years old now there great very feisty and wont be messed with, what about Pekin ducks there excellent eating and our biggest dressed was 9LB


----------



## ferretman

Well ive had ducks a couple of years back had 4 pair of calls and a pair of runners ive never seen such a quagmire in all my life. But for a begginer in rearing birds would you recomend them?


----------



## bosshogg

I would they grow quickly chick to table in 9 weeks very cheap to buy as day old chicks (contact Poulet of river cottage forum)


----------



## ferretman

Ok ill see about that thanks for your help


----------



## ferretman

Do geese just take normal poultry pellets and grit ?


----------



## fenwoman

ferretman said:


> Do geese just take normal poultry pellets and grit ?


 they are grazers, they need grass with the odd handful of wheat.


----------



## ferretman

Well theirs not that much grass well good grass i think ill have to go for ducks then but they need grass dont they?


----------



## fenwoman

ferretman said:


> Well theirs not that much grass well good grass i think ill have to go for ducks then but they need grass dont they?


 Ducks don't need grass as the main part of their diet. Hence you can buy duck pellets. Personally if you have limited space, I wouldn't bother with either as they'll both turn a small space into a stinking morass with their big flat feet, copious sloppy and smelly poops and water splashing. They are a good way to start disease in a poultry flock.
But that's only my opinion based on experience. I have nothing against either, having had some gorgeous sebastopol and Brecon buff geese in the past, and some pretty call ducks and runners. I'd love some muscoveys now but won't get any for all the abovementioned reasons.


----------



## ferretman

You have raised some very good points might just go back to hens lol sounds so much easier lol thank you for your advice though


----------



## Pimperella

aye, def no more ducks here. Just the 2 Muscovy Ducks now and when they go, def no more.
They just made a right mess, and I'd rather have more chickens lol


----------



## ferretman

I got my calls a few years back thinking they wouldnt make a mess lol how wrong was I.


----------



## bosshogg

if you think call ducks made a mess get meat chickens :lol2: meat ducks and geese are soooooo messy turn a grass paddock into mud very quickly!! I love my ducks though we built them an acre paddock they can destroy we have 5 silver appleyards, countless Muscovy (think were at 10) two pekin meat birds, 1 appleyard and the pair of geese, also have 6 magpie call ducks in the bator and 3 wood ducks in quarantine!!


----------



## Miranda

I saw something earlier that while distrurbing, proves the cockerel is settling in well :gasp:.
Ill go and get some pics of my hens when i let them out in the afternoon, they have a quite a big run and then about 2pm they roam the farm. My Chicks seem to be doing well too, theyre still pigeon sized if you know what i mean but theyve almost got all their feathers.
I've got a couple of gosling ideas for the close up pic competition.


----------



## Pimperella

wooooooooooooooooooooooo Clares been round today and collected her little dutch boy lol and they have lent me a 300 egg semi auto turner.
bloody hell. how many chicks lol 

have to do a huge legbar hatch end of the month. Need to get a fair few eggs. Gonna build up so that my 2 main flocks will be cream crested legbars and Silver grey dorkings.

and gave Clare her Easter 'eggs' lol but I'll let her tell you when she gets home lol and posts pictures.

Ste also says huge thanks again for the meat. he's still buzzin with the shot on date lol


----------



## bosshogg

I look forward to seeing if you fill it!!
My Easter eggs are a gorgeous fluffy pair of Lavender Orpington's there gorgeous a huge thank you to Laura for them I cant wait till they get older pics on the way of them  My Dutch is just the best hes my shoulder chicken :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella

bosshogg said:


> I look forward to seeing if you fill it!!
> My Easter eggs are a gorgeous fluffy pair of Lavender Orpington's there gorgeous a huge thank you to Laura for them I cant wait till they get older pics on the way of them  My Dutch is just the best hes my shoulder chicken :lol2:


 
Glad your happy with your Easter Chicks! lol First 2 Lavender Orpingtons we hatched and the male really looks a dam good shape already aswell as shade.


----------



## Tommy123

What a busy day!! Loads of easter chicks! We've had 2 silver patridge pekin, 5 white pekin, 5 blue pekin, 1 red pekin, and 1 of our friends chicks! 

I'l try and get some photos up soon.


----------



## Pimperella

lol 
Well. To go in the huge 300 egg bator.
Rich's Duck eggs.

and then what I have coming in the week.

12 Silver Grey Dorkings.
12 Chamois and Gold Laced smooth and frizzle Polands
10 Andulasian Bantams

and thinking about 18 Barhma bantam eggs (Blue Pyle and Partridge) just seeing what money I have first lol


----------



## Tommy123

Has anyone ever had 2 chicks out of one egg? The reason I ask is because I had 4 red pekin eggs in the 'bator and while I was out 1 red had hatched and another that looked the same but only one egg was like open and the other 3 were untouched or anything? Really weird. anyone know or have an idea to whats happend?


----------



## farmercoope

twins are really uncommon, and often 95-99 percent of chicks dont make it, often dying in the last part of incubation, nearly all the time they will need help hatching or be weak chicks, all i know about hatching them realy. lol


----------



## Tommy123

Hmm, weird, they seem all healthy and everything!


----------



## bosshogg

I've had a double yolker hatch once


----------



## pigglywiggly

really? i wsa always told they couldnt hatch!

they must surely go in the keeping pile then

:gasp:


----------



## Pimperella

pigglywiggly said:


> really? i wsa always told they couldnt hatch!
> 
> they must surely go in the keeping pile then
> 
> :gasp:


 
Was a woman on Backyard Chickens forum last year that had 2 double yolkers hatched. She filmed them hatching aswell so as to show that they really were double chickers.


----------



## fenwoman

Heads up for goatkeepers!!!!

Last night Sara was scouring and had wind. I knew she couldn't be bloated because they only get to eat what I give them and they'd had nothing unusual. So I dosed her with milk of magnesia (standard goat tummy meds which can hold off a problem until a vet gets there).
I checked her at midnight before I went to bed and she seemed better. Next morning, dogs started to kick off at 7 am and I looked out of the bedroom window to see what was upsetting them, to see Sara laying out in the paddock oin a bad way. I flew out and managed to get her into a stall and ran back to call my farm vet. The vet arrived in half an hour but before she arrived, Sara was dead, literally in the time it took me to walk to the gate from the goatshed where I'd been,and let her in. She took a stoll sample but said she was almost sure it was coccidiosis. Apparently, I am not the first this year as it is a bad year for it thanks to the damp weather of late. She'd already been to several other goat keepers in the previous week. So now I'm off to go and collect some anti cocci med's which I have to give as a drench to all the goats and again in 3 weeks as the kids are in great danger from cocci.
I just wish there had been some indication on the goat society website that it's a bad year for this so that I could have had the med's in ready to give at the first sign of it, which might have saved Sara.


----------



## farmercoope

fenwoman said:


> Heads up for goatkeepers!!!!
> 
> Last night Sara was scouring and had wind. I knew she couldn't be bloated because they only get to eat what I give them and they'd had nothing unusual. So I dosed her with milk of magnesia (standard goat tummy meds which can hold off a problem until a vet gets there).
> I checked her at midnight before I went to bed and she seemed better. Next morning, dogs started to kick off at 7 am and I looked out of the bedroom window to see what was upsetting them, to see Sara laying out in the paddock oin a bad way. I flew out and managed to get her into a stall and ran back to call my farm vet. The vet arrived in half an hour but before she arrived, Sara was dead, literally in the time it took me to walk to the gate from the goatshed where I'd been,and let her in. She took a stoll sample but said she was almost sure it was coccidiosis. Apparently, I am not the first this year as it is a bad year for it thanks to the damp weather of late. She'd already been to several other goat keepers in the previous week. So now I'm off to go and collect some anti cocci med's which I have to give as a drench to all the goats and again in 3 weeks as the kids are in great danger from cocci.
> I just wish there had been some indication on the goat society website that it's a bad year for this so that I could have had the med's in ready to give at the first sign of it, which might have saved Sara.


Just read your email Pam, so sorry to hear youve lost her, thanks so much for letting us know though, will spread the news too people i no aswell, was there any other symptons?


----------



## fenwoman

farmercoope said:


> Just read your email Pam, so sorry to hear youve lost her, thanks so much for letting us know though, will spread the news too people i no aswell, was there any other symptons?


 no other syptoms, just bad scouring (which could have been due to scoffing hawthorn browse), listless, slight teeth grinding(as they do if in discomfort).
She was fine yesterday morning when I milked her, yesterday afternoon looked uncomfortable, hence the milk of magnesia which usually sorts out any slight digestive problems. I checked on her last night at midnight and there was no change. She went downhill overnight really fast. If you read the link I sent, it should explain all of the symptoms but going on Sara's ones, there is nothing you could point to and say "this goat is really sick and needs a vet immediately" and nothing to indicate anything more than a bit of tummy ache, until 7am that is, by which time it was too late.
The vet came within 30 minutes and it was too late but she took faecal samples which incidentally had some small amount of blood in (just like chicken cocci). Needless to say, I was beside myself and asked her if I was at fault, if it was something I'd done or not done, or something in the housing or paddock which might have contributed, as I am bit over careful since the RSPCA visit. She said that actually, my bare paddock was better for them than lush grass since it meant it harboured less of anything likely to cause a problem and meant that I was in total control over what they ate. She said there is nothing I could have done to prevent this since it's due to the damp cold weather we've had recently.
I have just got back from the vet surgery the other side of Kings Lynn to collect the drench I need to give them all to control any of the parasite in them. She did offer to post it, but I wouldn't have got it until Wednesday earliest so I figured it was better to go and get the stuff now and drench them all this afternoon.
So I just thought I'd give you the heads up and if one of yours starts to scour, get a vet out immediately in case it is cocci. Or even get some of the drench to have it to hand.
Thank goodness her kid 'Josephine' is now 4 weeks old and already eating hay and feed.She'll be offered milk from a bucket which I get from Phoebe, but if she doesn't take it, at least I know she'll survive (with briliant rumen activity from weaning early).
Tomorrow I'll call the knackerman to take Sara's body. For the time being she is shut into a stall out of sight of the others. Once she's taken, I'll muck out again (only did it last week) and burn the straw, disinfect with F10 and restraw the whole house.
In all the years I've had goats, I have never had one incident of cocci in them. I asked if they could have caught it from the chickens and she assured me that this would not be the case as it is a totally different strain of the parasite to the one the chickens get.


----------



## Pimperella

Pam, I am so sorry for your loss.
xx
Laura


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> Pam, I am so sorry for your loss.
> xx
> Laura


thanks Laura. I am gutted to say the least . It's been a bloody horrible day all round.


----------



## fenwoman

really bad stuff. My Annie is now sick and sloughing intestinal wall. The signs are not good at all and I am expecting the worst. I'll check her later and call the vet back to set up a drip. She was perfectly fine 3 hours ago, walking about, drinking etc and then when I went out at 5pm, she was looking unwell and scouring badly. Please pray for my Annie because if I lose her, I don't think I want to keep goats any more.


----------



## bosshogg

fenwoman said:


> really bad stuff. My Annie is now sick and sloughing intestinal wall. The signs are not good at all and I am expecting the worst. I'll check her later and call the vet back to set up a drip. She was perfectly fine 3 hours ago, walking about, drinking etc and then when I went out at 5pm, she was looking unwell and scouring badly. Please pray for my Annie because if I lose her, I don't think I want to keep goats any more.


you will be in my thoughts Pam, horrible no one should have to go through it hope Annie pulls through 
Clare xx


----------



## Shell195

Pam I am so, so sorry, you and your goats dont deserve this.
I hope Annie pulls through
My thoughts are with you at this awful time

RIP Sara


----------



## farmercoope

Will be thinking and praying for annie Pam, i dont really do the praying thing but will be wishing and sending the best vibes i can for you and them, you really do not deserve this in the slightest, fingers and everything else crossed for you!


----------



## Miranda

I've put some pics of my chicks etc. In my photo album if anyone wants to have a look :2thumb:

Edit: Pam I've just read through, im sorry to hear about your loss, i don't know about goats, but a loss is a loss, and never a good thing.


----------



## pigglywiggly

oooh lovely goslings, i`m well jealous!


----------



## danielle101

Well i dont either have any poultry but im currently searching the web for silkie chicks with no luck, so if any 1 has any please let me know, any colour, any sex but i would like day old ones, about 3 or 4 please and also i hope annie the goat pulls through i will be dreaming for her tonight... xox


----------



## Shell195

Any news off Pam about her sick goat Annie??


----------



## bosshogg

Shell195 said:


> Any news off Pam about her sick goat Annie??


I really hope Annie made it through the night xx 

some pics of my lAV orp cock hen pics came out blurry


----------



## Shell195

Annie didnt make it, Pam has put an RIP thread up for both girls
So so sorry Pam



Cute chick Clare


----------



## Pimperella

thats a dam shame. Specialy with the joy of babies and then to lose much loved friends.


----------



## Pimperella

bosshogg said:


> I really hope Annie made it through the night xx
> 
> some pics of my lAV orp cock hen pics came out blurry


 
So glad your happy with them hun. He's showing really good shape. Will have to see how his tail feathers turn out, but if we find him some perfect Black Orp girls you'll be able to breed some Split for Lavenders, then breed back to lavender the ones with the best tails.
We should have some really good birds in Breeding pens by next year hun.


----------



## bosshogg

Pimperella said:


> So glad your happy with them hun. He's showing really good shape. Will have to see how his tail feathers turn out, but if we find him some perfect Black Orp girls you'll be able to breed some Split for Lavenders, then breed back to lavender the ones with the best tails.
> We should have some really good birds in Breeding pens by next year hun.


it is a damn shame RIP Annie 

He's lovely so is the hen :flrt:

Dutch has been helping me feed and clean rabbits sat on my shoulder :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Ssthisto

Pimperella said:


> So glad your happy with them hun. He's showing really good shape. Will have to see how his tail feathers turn out, but if we find him some perfect Black Orp girls you'll be able to breed some Split for Lavenders, then breed back to lavender the ones with the best tails.
> We should have some really good birds in Breeding pens by next year hun.


Out of curiosity, why do bird breeders use the term "split for" when what they're talking about is "het for" ?


----------



## Pimperella

Ssthisto said:


> Out of curiosity, why do bird breeders use the term "split for" when what they're talking about is "het for" ?


 
Just is the Bird term, always has been.

Like dogs in Whelp, and Point of lay and other such terms


----------



## Shell195

Isnt "het for" a reptile term?


----------



## bosshogg

yeah het is a reptile term


----------



## Ssthisto

Shell195 said:


> Isnt "het for" a reptile term?


Nope - it's an abbreviation for the actual genetics term ("heterozygous for"). Genetics is genetics whether it's pythons, pigeons or peas; "het for" just means that there's only one copy of (whatever trait) on the named gene pair.

If Lavender in chickens is a recessive trait (or combination of traits) and Black is the normal version, then crossing a Lavender to a Black will produce Black het for Lavender the same as crossing a Lavender cornsnake to a normal cornsnake will produce Normals het for Lavender.

I just asked because it seems unnecessarily confusing to use more than one term that means the same thing - although Pimperella did point out that there are other terms that are used in specialist senses (like "codominant" as the majority of reptilekeepers use it!).


----------



## Pimperella

Well, regardless of what is. WE Poultry and Bird people say Split. Simple.


----------



## pigglywiggly

i`ve always used `split` on birds, 
and in rabbits and cavies they are `carriers`
and reps are `het`

it just always is!

:lol2:


----------



## bosshogg

pigglywiggly said:


> i`ve always used `split` on birds,
> and in rabbits and cavies they are `carriers`
> and reps are `het`
> 
> it just always is!
> 
> :lol2:


totally the same, if i said het to some of my poultry friends they would look at me mad :lol2:

Got a Cream crested Legbar pipping :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

Just a quick one in case anyone was wondering whether Phoebe survived.......................she did!!!:no1::2thumb::jump:
(by golly that last one hurts my back)


----------



## bosshogg

fenwoman said:


> Just a quick one in case anyone was wondering whether Phoebe survived.......................she did!!!:no1::2thumb::jump:
> (by golly that last one hurts my back)


Great news lots of big hugs for Phoebe, so glad she made it :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella

Congrats on Phoebe. Glad she made it through.


Clare, I've just had a CC Legbar hatch. A hen.

AND a buff orp, lavender orp and yoka x silkie.


----------



## Shell195

Thats great news Pam:2thumb:


----------



## Miranda

Ive got one little chick, full of attitude i think hes a cockerel. Always trying to pick a fight leaping across the stable to get to me!


----------



## bosshogg

got a runner duck hatched :flrt:


----------



## amandy

*ross cobs*

Hi guys, I have had my first batch of ross cobs, all under lamp doing well any advice for me? thanks Mandy


----------



## pigglywiggly

just got home from collecting my first pair of malaysian seramas to find a goose egg pipping, 11/12 of my kakhi campbell eggs candled fertile and my cc legbar has laid her first blue egg!


----------



## pigglywiggly

no little goosies yet :bash:


----------



## pigglywiggly

arnt they priddy?


----------



## bosshogg

there very pretty :flrt: I was so excited when my CC hens laid there first eggs :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

pigglywiggly said:


> arnt they priddy?


 
Gorgeous lil clucks. Is it true these have to be kept indoors in the colder weather?? Arent these the smallest poultry in the world? Very cute


----------



## bosshogg

Shell195 said:


> Gorgeous lil clucks. Is it true these have to be kept indoors in the colder weather?? Arent these the smallest poultry in the world? Very cute


they are! about the same size as a can of pop :flrt:


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> Gorgeous lil clucks. Is it true these have to be kept indoors in the colder weather?? Arent these the smallest poultry in the world? Very cute


not true, I have kept and bred serama for a few years now, and in winter they all just get a fluffy pekin hen and lots of extra bedding, never lost one to the cold, its suprising how hardy they are actually.


----------



## LoveForLizards

bosshogg said:


> they are! about the same size as a can of pop :flrt:


Take it they are expensive then!?


----------



## farmercoope

LoveForLizards said:


> Take it they are expensive then!?


seramaas used to be realy expensive, even for pet standard pairs, but now you can find them at like 30 pound and less for decent breeding pairs, obviously show quality will still be more but they have dramatically dropped in price! alot of the cockerels are FTGH now too.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

we gunna be vaccinating our new chicks against mareks if we have any next week so if anyone is due to have chicks hatch n can get over to us theyre welcome to come have some
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/287988-anyone-need-mareks-vaccine-greater.html


----------



## bosshogg

Romeo my shoulder chicken :flrt::flrt:


----------



## pigglywiggly

bosshogg said:


> they are! about the same size as a can of pop :flrt:


these are tiny!

just fetched melody my new mottled ( nearly millefleur ) hen to make up the trio.

i did go to look at apet pair for £25 origionally, but they just wernt the right shape and i knew it would annoy me, lol, so i got the best i could afford.

the man i got melody from wanted the white boy, so i must have picked the right one, lol.

got one goosie out and a pekin has hatched a day early, and its dad is a frizzle, so i might have a curly-one!


----------



## bosshogg

pigglywiggly said:


> these are tiny!
> 
> just fetched melody my new mottled ( nearly millefleur ) hen to make up the trio.
> 
> i did go to look at apet pair for £25 origionally, but they just wernt the right shape and i knew it would annoy me, lol, so i got the best i could afford.
> 
> the man I got melody from wanted the white boy, so i must have picked the right one, lol.
> 
> got one goosie out and a pekin has hatched a day early, and its dad is a frizzle, so i might have a curly-one!


I had a runner duck hatch a week early, the others are still not hatching I keep checking.


----------



## pigglywiggly

next doors goldline crosses were early too, and have weird feathers, and they were under a broody!


----------



## pigglywiggly

is that a himmy rex next to romeo?


----------



## bosshogg

pigglywiggly said:


> is that a himmy rex next to romeo?


yes it is a Doe still waiting for my buck


----------



## pigglywiggly

you dont see them very often, the only person i`ve ever seen with them is willowcot stud who breeds angoras

is romeo a dutch? i have a pair of lavender ones they are very cute.


----------



## bosshogg

no you don't see them much had real trouble finding a buck now got one order :2thumb:

Yes Romeo is a Dutch we called him that as he loves everyone is a proper little love bug :flrt: I have some Lav Dutch eggs in the bator cant wait for them to hatch also got a mixed bag of Dutch eggs in hoping they will be some pretty hens for Romeo


----------



## pigglywiggly

i got a pair of lav dutch, mr is a bit unsettled and crowing like mad, good job neighbours have chooks!

have been wathing my pekins hatch, i never get bored of that, is there a "hatchaholics annonymous" meeting anywhere near me?

i`m going to end up with millions of millefleurs, lol


----------



## fenwoman

Sometimes, in the midst of stress and madness, you are forced to sit, think and watch the wind in the trees.
As you know, I lost my beloved Annie and Sara and they left kids. Phoebe was unwell for a while but seems fine now, but Louise is unwell and not giving milk. So my stress levels have been high wondering if Phoebe and Betty will give me enough milk to feed all the kids, and if they will ever take to the bottle instead of fighting me.
Well this morning it seemed to 'click' and I sat with a bottle in each hand, in the goatshed, listening to the contented sucking and slurping, watching their tails wag like mad as they sucked, and a deep calm came over me. Instead of rushing about like a mad thing, I had to sit quietly and I have to say, it's done me the world of good.
Turns out that it wasn't cocci after all but some kind of bacterial infection. I drove over to the vet yesterday to collect some antibiotic and some more needles and the results had come back. No significant cocci levels. They are now culturing and growing the basteria and I should find out what it is and what caused it, hopefully tomoorow. Now I just have to stick needles in Louise and Phoebe daily and they ain'y happy about it!!


----------



## bosshogg

fenwoman said:


> Sometimes, in the midst of stress and madness, you are forced to sit, think and watch the wind in the trees.
> As you know, I lost my beloved Annie and Sara and they left kids. Phoebe was unwell for a while but seems fine now, but Louise is unwell and not giving milk. So my stress levels have been high wondering if Phoebe and Betty will give me enough milk to feed all the kids, and if they will ever take to the bottle instead of fighting me.
> Well this morning it seemed to 'click' and I sat with a bottle in each hand, in the goatshed, listening to the contented sucking and slurping, watching their tails wag like mad as they sucked, and a deep calm came over me. Instead of rushing about like a mad thing, I had to sit quietly and I have to say, it's done me the world of good.
> Turns out that it wasn't cocci after all but some kind of bacterial infection. I drove over to the vet yesterday to collect some antibiotic and some more needles and the results had come back. No significant cocci levels. They are now culturing and growing the basteria and I should find out what it is and what caused it, hopefully tomoorow. Now I just have to stick needles in Louise and Phoebe daily and they ain'y happy about it!!


sometimes everyone just needs to stop an take a breath I do that when I go out and watch the chickens scrattign on the grass and birds singing in the trees, its a tonic for the soul!
Hope Louise and Phoebe carry on to improve and glad the kids have decided to feed from bottle

Just candle my Lav Dutch eggs all clear, my mixed Ducth are 5/6 

got 7 CC eggs to set tonight and one Sultan Bantam egg


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

were you sellin that himmie at one point claire? or was that another?
theyre so beautiful


----------



## bosshogg

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> were you sellin that himmie at one point claire? or was that another?
> theyre so beautiful


I was selling as was going to downsize just built a new shed instead joys of a big back garden


----------



## Miranda




----------



## fenwoman

On the one hand I'm relieved that the kids are feeding well from the bottle, but on the other hand, now my days are taken up with feeding and scrubbing bottles and teats, I can't go to any poultry shows and I have a spiffy welsummer bantam pullet too. Oh well, maybe later on in the year and of course there is always next year.


----------



## fenwoman

if I have time tomorrow, will do a video clip of my lovely goat kids. Josephine,Annick,Penny,Daniel and Clarabelle.


----------



## Pimperella

I'm glad the Kids are doing well.


I'm knackered today. Glad the kids are back at school on Monday. Having to do my routine with Beren in tow (can't dream of leaving him sat doing anything in the house if I'm in the garden, that long it would be the same as leaving the kids in the house alone while going to the shop! So he has to help. Only Beren's Helping can be somewhat Hiddering at times. Which makes everything take far longer to do.

When they are at School. I'm back from drop off for 9:05am and everything is done by dinner. Including the full kennel cleaning and such.

With kids at home. I'm doing everything on and off all day. Nightmare lol

Not just that, he's forever letting all the legbars out and I have to run round trying to catch them lol

Big Incubator is slowly being filled. 1 and a half shelves so far lol

Just candled my 12 Silver Dorking eggs I picked up from Tom (Chickens4ever) and got 6 fertile. all my own eggs have candled 100% fertile.


----------



## Shell195

Pam so glad the goats are doing well and that the penny has dropped with the kids. We reared goat kids and lambs a few years ago and it is a bit time consuming to say the least. I was at the Sanctuary tonight and we were discussing the goats, I cant believe Pebbles and Raindrop are now 13 years old and still looking great


----------



## Miranda

fenwoman said:


> if I have time tomorrow, will do a video clip of my lovely goat kids. Josephine,Annick,Penny,Daniel and Clarabelle.


I like the names!
Proper goaty if you know what i mean.

btw i put some pics of my poultry up earlier on in the thread


----------



## bosshogg

Miranda said:


> I like the names!
> Proper goaty if you know what i mean.
> 
> btw i put some pics of my poultry up earlier on in the thread


lovely chooks :2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella

Aye, we have some Light Sussex Growers at the mo, but looks like only 2 hens out the lot lol so going to be keeping a trio and the rest fattened up for eating.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

just to let people know who were concerned about saunders we made the decision to put her to sleep today as she wasnt improving. She had a pm done and the results ive put in this thread 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/289016-post-mortem-results-saunders-silkie.html

rest well Saunders, miss ya girl


----------



## bosshogg

I have tasseled OEG :2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella

bosshogg said:


> I have tasseled OEG :2thumb:


 

ooooooooooooo Tassled OEG! You Jammy Bugger!

Rich's Duck eggs look like 11 out of 18 Fertile. So fingers crossed he has lots of little Ducklings hatch. lol
I get the cute stage lol when they are all cute and adoreable, before they start stinking a brooder up and slopping everything into mush lol

Fingers Crossed for the 18 Bantam Brahma (Blue Partridge and Plye) and eggs I have in. Only been in a couple of days along with 10 Poland bantam eggs from show winning stock in Both Gold Laced and Chamois, Frizzle and Smooth. And we will be keeping all that hatches in the Polands.


----------



## bosshogg

Pimperella said:


> ooooooooooooo Tassled OEG! You Jammy Bugger!
> 
> Rich's Duck eggs look like 11 out of 18 Fertile. So fingers crossed he has lots of little Ducklings hatch. lol
> I get the cute stage lol when they are all cute and adoreable, before they start stinking a brooder up and slopping everything into mush lol
> 
> Fingers Crossed for the 18 Bantam Brahma (Blue Partridge and Plye) and eggs I have in. Only been in a couple of days along with 10 Poland bantam eggs from show winning stock in Both Gold Laced and Chamois, Frizzle and Smooth. And we will be keeping all that hatches in the Polands.


yeah and I get all the mess :lol2: still cant believe he bought them, but then I did buy 6 magpie call ducks, my cochins, and dutch are looking good 

now all i need is to get that house and the 3.5 acres :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just to let people know who were concerned about saunders we made the decision to put her to sleep today as she wasnt improving. She had a pm done and the results ive put in this thread
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/289016-post-mortem-results-saunders-silkie.html
> 
> rest well Saunders, miss ya girl


RIP Saunders


----------



## Pimperella

bosshogg said:


> yeah and I get all the mess :lol2: still cant believe he bought them, but then I did buy 6 magpie call ducks, my cochins, and dutch are looking good
> 
> now all i need is to get that house and the 3.5 acres :lol2:


 
Definately! Then you can have a huge flock of Lavender Orpingtons lol


----------



## Miranda

bosshogg said:


> lovely chooks :2thumb:


Thankyou!


Pimperella said:


> Aye, we have some Light Sussex Growers at the mo, but looks like only 2 hens out the lot lol so going to be keeping a trio and the rest fattened up for eating.


I seem to have quite a high hen ratio but theyre so young now so we'll haev to wait and see.

From my experience (not much admittedly) Light Sussex have been my favorite lovely temperament, beautiful and good layers!

This year im sorting my stock and next year i will be breeding.


----------



## bosshogg

Miranda said:


> Thankyou!
> 
> I seem to have quite a high hen ratio but theyre so young now so we'll haev to wait and see.
> 
> From my experience (not much admittedly) Light Sussex have been my favorite lovely temperament, beautiful and good layers!
> 
> This year im sorting my stock and next year i will be breeding.


good luck with breeding next year :2thumb: 

Laura- I keep staring at the Lavender Orps wishing them to grow so I can see what there going to be like as adults :lol2:


----------



## Miranda

bosshogg said:


> good luck with breeding next year :2thumb:
> 
> Laura- I keep staring at the Lavender Orps wishing them to grow so I can see what there going to be like as adults :lol2:


I don't think ill have any problem with the cockerel if you know what i mean.


----------



## bosshogg

Miranda said:


> I don't think ill have any problem with the cockerel if you know what i mean.


:lol2: I have a Maran like that doesnt even have to be a chicken :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella

Our Maran Cockeral thinks he's better than everyone else lol

Currently got 2 rabbits freeranging in the garden lol Bruce decided last week that he was taking over the old duck house since as no one was using it lol So he's freeranging for the summer and coming in at night lol
He Runs about with the chickens and follows me round doing the feeding and watering. The other is Ice, white lop but he's decided he's just having an open hutch and chilling on the patio and lying in the doorway when the back door is open. Ice is my daughters rabbit and has taken to following her round the garden aswell.

Is funny in the evening watching Ste put the birds to bed and Bruce helping him herd them in then hopping back down the garden with Ste and going to bed. He's a Chicken Herding bunny lol
And as Clare said when she was down the other week, looking nowt like the nervous vent infected bunny I fell in love with at Clithroe. He went from winning at a top scotish show, being bought for a very high price at the end of the auction, never being transfered out of breeders name and ending up in Clithroe where I paid £1 for him. His breeder sent me his details to transfer him and I sent him pictures back. He's one gorgeous Thuringian buck. But he's definately Ste's rabbit. Ste liked him the moment he say him tho. 

He's now trying to Steal my pair of Perlfees! They give him kisses now aswell lol Always catching him getting kisses when he's in the garden lol


----------



## Miranda

bosshogg said:


> :lol2: I have a Maran like that doesnt even have to be a chicken :lol2:


Oh dear:gasp:


Pimperella said:


> Our Maran Cockeral thinks he's better than everyone else lol


Don't they all!
I had a lovely maran cockerel with piercing yellow eyes! and the biggest spurs ive ever seen!


----------



## Pimperella

Miranda said:


> Oh dear:gasp:
> 
> Don't they all!
> I had a lovely maran cockerel with piercing yellow eyes! and the biggest spurs ive ever seen!


 
Jabba is lovely tho, one seriously huge lad aswell, weightes a load bless him. He jumps up at the back door if it's shut and he wants in and will quite happily push past you to get in the livingroom lol


----------



## Miranda

Pimperella said:


> Jabba is lovely tho, one seriously huge lad aswell, weightes a load bless him. He jumps up at the back door if it's shut and he wants in and will quite happily push past you to get in the livingroom lol


Wow! My chickens used to wonder in but they know their place now, lol.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

im not compleetly sure on this but in the summer holidays (6 weeks off) i am thinking about buying a few chicken eggs (im thinking silky bantams) and incubating them and then hand rearing them but my back garden is mainly covered with concrete slabs with a kind of L shape of mud going around it would this be ok for chickens and also would i be able to sucssefuly keep 2 chicks? as i know they are flock animals and need company just not sure how much also if they arent able to live in my garden conditions is there a reason why?

sorry to PEACK your head


----------



## bosshogg

quilson_mc_spike said:


> im not compleetly sure on this but in the summer holidays (6 weeks off) i am thinking about buying a few chicken eggs (im thinking silky bantams) and incubating them and then hand rearing them but my back garden is mainly covered with concrete slabs with a kind of L shape of mud going around it would this be ok for chickens and also would i be able to sucssefuly keep 2 chicks? as i know they are flock animals and need company just not sure how much also if they arent able to live in my garden conditions is there a reason why?
> 
> sorry to PEACK your head


maybe you should ask your parents first and do some research to


----------



## farmercoope

bosshogg said:


> maybe you should ask your parents first and do some research to


youll find he is trying to do research, hence putting the post up?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

bosshogg said:


> maybe you should ask your parents first and do some research to


fyi i have spoke to my parents and she said it is up to the way they can live if they can live in our garden and you can afford their coop and food then yes....



farmercoope said:


> youll find he is trying to do research, hence putting the post up?


 thankyou it was why i posted it but am i going to get any help?


----------



## Pimperella

Only thing is with you being in council property you will need to check with them if your allowed to keep them as some councils don't allow them. Better to know beforehand than find out afterwards when attached.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

Pimperella said:


> Only thing is with you being in council property you will need to check with them if your allowed to keep them as some councils don't allow them. Better to know beforehand than find out afterwards when attached.


i will do like i said though atm its only a consideration (if thats a word) so i have a while to think things through and do it properly : victory:


----------



## Pimperella

I have 4 Chinese painted Quails hatched! 2 more pipping!!!



















in a normal egg box to show how tiny tiny they are, and to keep them still! lol


----------



## Pimperella

5 hatched now and another on it's way. another 5 eggs but will have to wait and see on those.


----------



## pigglywiggly

they are cute, but they are a bit lemming like with the way they like to commit suicide, lol.

my legbar has actually laid a blue egg! woooo hoooo thought she was a duffer!
:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Right then!!! I have today cleaned the big brinsea and put it into the aviary block and got a full head of steam up, in readiness to shoving loads of Dutch bantam eggs in it along with the rumpless araucana large and bantam so ya boo sucks to Pimps :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:

Going off at a tangent, as I am often wont to do, I was thinking. If you are into livestocky smallholdery type stuff, what bit of kit, would you most hate to be without?
For me it has to be either my big maslin pans (jam pans), or....my old kenwood chef a901 with all the lovely attachments you can get for them. Only mine is very ill. It works, but there is a problem with the geqring and once I add liquid to things like my bread dough, it stops mixing. The motor runs but the beater don't work. I'm looking for another on ebay and I'll use mine as spares.
If you already have a chef, what attachment is your fave and what attachment would you like to get?
I like my sausage stuffer and have made many tasty bangers with it. I'd like to get either the ice cream maker, or the pasta maker.


----------



## farmercoope

Ive got both my british saanen goats booked in for the vet to come out to have CAE tests done, fingers crossed they test negative for it!!!

Pam, I need a word when your on msn! lol


----------



## farmercoope

fenwoman said:


> Right then!!! I have today cleaned the big brinsea and put it into the aviary block and got a full head of steam up, in readiness to shoving loads of Dutch bantam eggs in it along with the rumpless araucana large and bantam so ya boo sucks to Pimps :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:
> 
> Going off at a tangent, as I am often wont to do, I was thinking. If you are into livestocky smallholdery type stuff, what bit of kit, would you most hate to be without?


Err, well earlier in the year it was definitly my cheese press, for making hard cheese from the goats milk, now i'm not getting as much though. Although I suppose I wouldnt want to be without something simple such as buckets! LOL


----------



## farmercoope

Congratulations To Cat And Ditta On Hatching Their First Ever Chick!


----------



## Pimperella

fenwoman said:


> Right then!!! I have today cleaned the big brinsea and put it into the aviary block and got a full head of steam up, in readiness to shoving loads of Dutch bantam eggs in it along with the rumpless araucana large and bantam so ya* boo sucks to Pimps* :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:
> 
> Going off at a tangent, as I am often wont to do, I was thinking. If you are into livestocky smallholdery type stuff, what bit of kit, would you most hate to be without?
> For me it has to be either my big maslin pans (jam pans), or....my old kenwood chef a901 with all the lovely attachments you can get for them. Only mine is very ill. It works, but there is a problem with the geqring and once I add liquid to things like my bread dough, it stops mixing. The motor runs but the beater don't work. I'm looking for another on ebay and I'll use mine as spares.
> If you already have a chef, what attachment is your fave and what attachment would you like to get?
> I like my sausage stuffer and have made many tasty bangers with it. I'd like to get either the ice cream maker, or the pasta maker.


 

:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

Bet you can't wait to having your babies hatching! 

Again, like Farmercoop. Buckets. Can never have enough Buckets lol

I have 5 Chinese Painted Quails, and just had first of the Jumbo White Quail Hatched.

Should have some due to hatch under my broodie pekin. She has 4 OEG bantams, 1 poland and 2 RIR bantams. Just candled the eggs in the 300 egg bator. 9 out of 10 polands, 12 out of 18 Barhma Bantams, lots of my own fertile aswell.
Off to auction tomorrow (even tho I am dying lol I have Tonsilitus and have just spent the last 8 hours in fever and pouring in sweat so sweating it out and I'll be right) wanting to buy a few batches of eggs, looking for cc legbars and a few types of bantams.


----------



## ditta

our first chick at 8.30 last night, 2 hatched overnight and another 2 this afternoon, so they are staying in the incubator for 24 hours, do we take them out all together tomorrow or take them out at 24 hours from hatch individually.......the brooder is set up and has the brahma chick in it so none will be alone, how do you folks do it?


----------



## Pimperella

Just move them all over after 24 hours. Easy way.


I've got 9 Japanese Quails so far with more hatching, and 2 oeg bantams hatching under broody pekin.


----------



## ditta

Pimperella said:


> Just move them all over after 24 hours. Easy way.
> 
> 
> I've got 9 Japanese Quails so far with more hatching, and 2 oeg bantams hatching under broody pekin.


 
24 hours from first hatch or last:blush:


----------



## Pimperella

ditta said:


> 24 hours from first hatch or last:blush:


 

You can do it from the first or last really. last if they are not too far apart.


----------



## pigglywiggly

wouldnt it be best to wait till they have all hatched and go for 24 hours after that? 
they have enough yolk to keep `em going and you dont want the humidity to drop and affect the last ones?


----------



## bosshogg

ooppp wrong place


----------



## Pimperella

pigglywiggly said:


> wouldnt it be best to wait till they have all hatched and go for 24 hours after that?
> they have enough yolk to keep `em going and you dont want the humidity to drop and affect the last ones?


 
Aye, and I was meaning wait till all have hatched. Wasn't meaning take them out while other eggs have yet to hatch.



I have 10 Jumbo Quail now, more still hatching!

45 Jumbo Japanese eggs due on friday aswell.


----------



## farmercoope

ditta said:


> our first chick at 8.30 last night, 2 hatched overnight and another 2 this afternoon, so they are staying in the incubator for 24 hours, do we take them out all together tomorrow or take them out at 24 hours from hatch individually.......the brooder is set up and has the brahma chick in it so none will be alone, how do you folks do it?


If I have delayed hatching, I usually try to leave as long as possible, as they can go a good long while, a couple of days without food or water from absorbing the yolk. Then try to move as many over as possible at once, and being as quick as possible.


----------



## bosshogg

got a warren x out :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella

got an OEG Bantam and 2 of my own Cuckoo Marans hatching.


----------



## pigglywiggly

my next hatch is next sunday, cant wait to see what the exchequer leghorns look like when they are fluffy:flrt:


----------



## Pimperella

How to kill yourself. Part 1

See a tree Surgeon on my road with half a truck load of woodchip. Went over and asked. 'How much do you want?' 'oooo A Truck Load?'

Part 2. Suddenly realise while truck comes back later and tips a truck load of woodchip on my steep driveway.

part 3. Try to clear the pavement as much as I can by barrowing woodchips up the drive to the side of the house.

part 4. after clearing pavement, crash on sofa and realise how much pain I'm in and why I really shouldn't do this!

part 5. Have to go get my daughter from school, then die til ste gets home from work to move it all round the back.

Bonus, bought myself a pair of Fife Canaries so listning to male twittering away.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

here ya go guys, our new additions 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/291860-anyone-bit-polish-warned-cuteness.html


----------



## Pimperella

Just checked the big bator and got 2 cuckoo maran chicks 1 oeg bantam and now joined by another buff orpington! yay!


----------



## Miranda

Pimperella said:


> How to kill yourself. Part 1
> 
> See a tree Surgeon on my road with half a truck load of woodchip. Went over and asked. 'How much do you want?' 'oooo A Truck Load?'
> 
> Part 2. Suddenly realise while truck comes back later and tips a truck load of woodchip on my steep driveway.
> 
> part 3. Try to clear the pavement as much as I can by barrowing woodchips up the drive to the side of the house.
> 
> part 4. after clearing pavement, crash on sofa and realise how much pain I'm in and why I really shouldn't do this!
> 
> part 5. Have to go get my daughter from school, then die til ste gets home from work to move it all round the back.
> 
> Bonus, bought myself a pair of Fife Canaries so listning to male twittering away.


Quite a day then!


----------



## Shell195

Wheres the best place in the Lancs/Merseyside area to buy a Trio of Pekin bantams??? My friend already has 2 Black hens living in her garden at the farm where the Sanctuary is and wants a Trio to add to them. She doesnt mind any colour except Black
We used to have a huge Wyandotte cockerel living with them but he kept chasing the volunteers and actually injured one of them so he was sadly PTS.
The loose cats do not even look at any of the chickens so they will be safe and are locked away every night. We tried to put one of the X OEG bantam cocks with them but they still believe the giant cock is in the garden so wont stay


----------



## fenwoman

and I spent 10 minutes this afternoon washing a goat's bum hole. Then she goes and plops down a back leg straight away.
Louise still has the runs :2wallbang:


----------



## Pimperella

I bought soooooooooooooooooo many eggs today at Clithroes Pure Breed sale.

Wasn't going to buy any birds at all until I saw that the 3 lots of partridge, the first 2 lots were english Greys. I got the 1st lot which was 2 hens for £16, and then my mate bought the the next lot which are a pair for £24. They are very flighty but I knew they would be, being partridge lol But I have always wanted the Grey English ones and only seem to see loads of Red Legs and I'm getting a batch of chicks of those from a hatchery in a few weeks time.
Then because I rather fancied then and cause I had £8 left, I got a pair of Buff Sussex Bantams. The cock is a real sweetie and they are in stunning condition.


Prices ranged from £5 for the odd pair banatms to £160 i think for a trio of white wyandotte bantams, and £50 to £150 for pairs and trios of White Silkies. 

It was obvious that some didn't want cocks as pairs of silver laced Wyandottes were getting £15 to £20 a pair and yet 2 pullets fetched over £40 to £50 for 2.

Silkie x sussex sold well at £50/£60 for 2 pol

pair of lakenvelders got £50
yet a trio of red dorkings (and me wishing I had broght more cash lol) went for £36! They are a really rare breed lol


Had a great morning out, now have over 100 eggs to label and my mates 24 eggs to label and all to set this evening.


----------



## bosshogg

Pimperella said:


> I bought soooooooooooooooooo many eggs today at Clithroes Pure Breed sale.
> 
> Wasn't going to buy any birds at all until I saw that the 3 lots of partridge, the first 2 lots were english Greys. I got the 1st lot which was 2 hens for £16, and then my mate bought the the next lot which are a pair for £24. They are very flighty but I knew they would be, being partridge lol But I have always wanted the Grey English ones and only seem to see loads of Red Legs and I'm getting a batch of chicks of those from a hatchery in a few weeks time.
> Then because I rather fancied then and cause I had £8 left, I got a pair of Buff Sussex Bantams. The cock is a real sweetie and they are in stunning condition.
> 
> 
> Prices ranged from £5 for the odd pair banatms to £160 i think for a trio of white wyandotte bantams, and £50 to £150 for pairs and trios of White Silkies.
> 
> It was obvious that some didn't want cocks as pairs of silver laced Wyandottes were getting £15 to £20 a pair and yet 2 pullets fetched over £40 to £50 for 2.
> 
> Silkie x sussex sold well at £50/£60 for 2 pol
> 
> pair of lakenvelders got £50
> yet a trio of red dorkings (and me wishing I had broght more cash lol) went for £36! They are a really rare breed lol
> 
> 
> Had a great morning out, now have over 100 eggs to label and my mates 24 eggs to label and all to set this evening.



So glad you had a good day!!

I have 30 Silver spangled Hamburg's, 6 Porcelain Sablepoot bantams and 6 Gold lace wyandottes to set


----------



## pigglywiggly

Shell195 said:


> Wheres the best place in the Lancs/Merseyside area to buy a Trio of Pekin bantams??? My friend already has 2 Black hens living in her garden at the farm where the Sanctuary is and wants a Trio to add to them. She doesnt mind any colour except Black
> We used to have a huge Wyandotte cockerel living with them but he kept chasing the volunteers and actually injured one of them so he was sadly PTS.
> The loose cats do not even look at any of the chickens so they will be safe and are locked away every night. We tried to put one of the X OEG bantam cocks with them but they still believe the giant cock is in the garden so wont stay


if you have the use of a broody or `bator i can post you some eggs?

i`ve hatched some silkie cross sussex chicks are they`re 6 weeks old now, they are soooo cute, pale buff with blue noses and their little hats are coming..............


----------



## Pimperella

pigglywiggly said:


> if you have the use of a broody or `bator i can post you some eggs?
> 
> i`ve hatched some silkie cross sussex chicks are they`re 6 weeks old now, they are soooo cute, pale buff with blue noses and their little hats are coming..............


 
silkie x sussex were getting good money today at clithroe even with 6 pens of them. They all got around £50/£60 for 2


----------



## Miranda

Ive named my biggest cockerel chick (is there a special name for a cockerel chick?) Little Bob because he makes a BAP BAP noise, hes so funny!
They hatched on the 12/3 and are the size of a large pigeon when can they go in the run with my other hens?


----------



## Pimperella

Miranda said:


> Ive named my biggest cockerel chick *(is there a special name for a cockerel chick?)* Little Bob because he makes a BAP BAP noise, hes so funny!
> They hatched on the 12/3 and are the size of a large pigeon when can they go in the run with my other hens?


 
Yes, Tea.


----------



## Miranda

Pimperella said:


> Yes, Tea.


Ok thanks!
So when can they go in the hen run?


----------



## LoveForLizards

Pimperella said:


> Yes, Tea.


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pimperella

Miranda said:


> Ok thanks!
> So when can they go in the hen run?


 
After they have spent some time in a pen in sight of the others. Give it at least a week of them being in a pen next to them and then while you are around, let them out to mingle.

Any fighting or bullying can be watched for.


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> Yes, Tea.


 Or Vin. Not as in Vin Diesel, but as in coq au vin.:whistling2:


----------



## Pimperella

Yay!
Just got an egg off my buff sussex pair I bought yesterday.


----------



## bosshogg

my lav Orpington's are getting proper feathers :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella

2 Derbyshire Redcaps hatched, 1 pipping and 1 not pipped yet!

Yay!

Then next lot are due 4/5/6/7 and 11th on the duck eggs of Clare's.


----------



## Pimperella

I know it very early candling but

It looks like all 6 of my Lady Amherst Pheasants eggs are fertile!!!! I have everything crossed and I mean everything!!!!! lol


I'll candle again on wednesday, then again on saturday, as quite a lot of eggs in at the moment.

Clare's hubbys 19 Duck eggs are developing fantasticly.
Clare, can't thank you enought for this bator, she's working like a dream for me.


----------



## bosshogg

Pimperella said:


> I know it very early candling but
> 
> It looks like all 6 of my Lady Amherst Pheasants eggs are fertile!!!! I have everything crossed and I mean everything!!!!! lol
> 
> 
> I'll candle again on wednesday, then again on saturday, as quite a lot of eggs in at the moment.
> 
> Clare's hubbys 19 Duck eggs are developing fantasticly.
> Clare, can't thank you enought for this bator, she's working like a dream for me.


oh fingers and toes crossed for the Lady A's damn it 19 of them, cheeky sod buying them when I wasn't looking 
she wasn't been used you needed one it made sense and it gave me a good excuse to visit!!

One Dutch Hatched looks to be Lav :no1::2thumb::flrt:


----------



## pigglywiggly

ooooo i`ve got hatchings!

exchequer leghorns, brown leghorn banties and silkie cross light sussex!

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pimperella

3 Derbyshire Redcap Chicks cheeping away like mad bless them.


----------



## pigglywiggly

have you joined the support group hatchaholicsannonymous yet?

:lol2:


----------



## ditta

our chicks are coming along great, they eating chick crumb, can they have mealworms as a treat or not


----------



## Pimperella

pigglywiggly said:


> have you joined the support group hatchaholicsannonymous yet?
> 
> :lol2:


 

Erm, I'm your guest speaker for Friday's Meeting! lol


----------



## bosshogg

Pimperella said:


> Erm, I'm your guest speaker for Friday's Meeting! lol


you make my 40 eggs look like nothing has Ste forgiven me for bringing the big bator yet :whistling2:

Hello my name is Clare and I am an hatching egg addict


----------



## farmercoope

ditta said:


> our chicks are coming along great, they eating chick crumb, can they have mealworms as a treat or not


Great news, wait till there a little bit older, about 4 weeks i start giving tiny tiny bits of treats, chick crumb is all they need and they will do well on that alone.


----------



## Pimperella

bosshogg said:


> you make my 40 eggs look like nothing has Ste forgiven me for bringing the big bator yet :whistling2:
> 
> Hello my name is Clare and I am an hatching egg addict


 

He hasn't said anything. Think he knows better. 
That and he knows how many more pens he's got to build, and the extra nest boxes and Brooders lol


----------



## ditta

farmercoope said:


> Great news, wait till there a little bit older, about 4 weeks i start giving tiny tiny bits of treats, chick crumb is all they need and they will do well on that alone.


 
thanks joe, will keep them on the crumbs then for now:notworthy:


----------



## bosshogg

Pimperella said:


> He hasn't said anything. Think he knows better.
> That and he knows how many more pens he's got to build, and the extra nest boxes and Brooders lol


and he wants more meat and to go shooting! 

my Sultans are sulking as I just washed there feet :lol2:


----------



## bosshogg

Lav orps the pics don't show off the true gorgeous colour of these birds


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

bosshogg said:


> Lav orps *the pics don't show off the true gorgeous colour of these birds*


oh beilive me they do hun xoxo


----------



## Pimperella

They are bloody gorgeous ain't they.

Well, my mum and dad have gone on strike for a bit. lol (well he's still humping lol)
So soon as they start laying again, I'll be setting eggs off the pair again.

I have 2 Lavender Orp chicks, 2 Black split for Lavender and 10 Buff Orpingtons. So lots of Orpingtons!


----------



## bosshogg

Pimperella said:


> They are bloody gorgeous ain't they.
> 
> Well, my mum and dad have gone on strike for a bit. lol (well he's still humping lol)
> So soon as they start laying again, I'll be setting eggs off the pair again.
> 
> I have 2 Lavender Orp chicks, 2 Black split for Lavender and 10 Buff Orpingtons. So lots of Orpingtons!


everyone loves orps :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike

i want chick chiks :'( xoxo


----------



## farmercoope

Pimperella said:


> Well, my mum and dad have gone on strike for a bit. lol (well he's still humping lol)
> quote]
> 
> Before i read the sentence after this one i was like :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Pimperella

farmercoope said:


> Pimperella said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my mum and dad have gone on strike for a bit. lol (well he's still humping lol)
> quote]
> 
> Before i read the sentence after this one i was like :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> I think I missed typed the My bit lol
> 
> But yes, my pair of lavender orps being mum and dad to my 2 chicks and clares 2 chicks
Click to expand...


----------



## farmercoope

Pimperella said:


> farmercoope said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> I think I missed typed the My bit lol
> 
> But yes, my pair of lavender orps being mum and dad to my 2 chicks and clares 2 chicks
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I know that, soon gathered what you was on about dont worry, haha, I was in shock for a bit though, as im sure youll imagine! haha
Click to expand...


----------



## farmercoope

bosshogg said:


> Lav orps the pics don't show off the true gorgeous colour of these birds


I love them at that age, where there feathers start coming through, there gourjous! I love lavender birds, esp big fluffy ones!


----------



## Pimperella

bosshogg said:


> and he wants more meat and to go shooting!
> 
> my Sultans are sulking as I just washed there feet :lol2:


 

He can't wait to go Shooting! 


Just had 2 Rescue Ducklings Brought round. They are 2 week old Alyesbury ducks and were found dumped in a cardboard box in a field.
I'll get photos in a bit.


----------



## pigglywiggly

Pimperella said:


> Erm, I'm your guest speaker for Friday's Meeting! lol


think we could run it on our own, lol, i`m sweating `cause the polyhatch is empty now

:blush:


----------



## Pimperella

The Big Bator 'Bertha'



and 2 Derbyshire Redcap chicks, we have 3 hatched from 4 fertile eggs. 
They are a rare breed so got my fingers crossed that I have at least 1 hen and 1 cock. 









'Hi I'm Laura and I hatch eggs!'


----------



## pigglywiggly

ooooh thats a big one, i`m well jealous, lol.

just had 8 brown bantie leghorns and five light sussex banties pop,

:2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg

2 cochin's hatched and two pipping :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly

and more silkie crosses,

one light sussex has fallen over permanently tho


----------



## bosshogg

3 cochin's now hatched two more pipping and 1 cc pipped :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly

dont suppose you have cuckoo cochins?


----------



## Pimperella

oooooooooooo I hate to wait til monday for next hatch. Silver Dorkings, RIR bantams, Brahma bantams, buff orp, cuckoo maran, just a few eggs of each on my own birds as I use them to top up when I buy in eggs. Will be keeping hens in the Buff Orpingtons for my 2 boys. 

Got around 30 fertile white leghorn eggs, 12/12 jubilee Orpington eggs, 5/6 lady amherst, 6/6 white leghorn bantam, 2/6 Red Mottled leghorn, 4/6 Indian game, around 18 light sussex. So will hopefully have plenty of hens to rear on to be our future layers. Some of the warrens were rescues and are 5 and 6 years old and don't lay anymore. 1, scrags, is just the nosiest cheekist chuck, so she's just retired and spends her time following Jabba around.


----------



## bosshogg

5 Black Cochins and one CC who is from my own birds :no1: PW I dont have cuckoo maybe contact Fenwoman I know she has Cochins


----------



## bosshogg

bosshogg said:


> 5 Black Cochins and one CC who is from my own birds :no1: PW I dont have cuckoo maybe contact Fenwoman I know she has Cochins


My CC is a hen to what makes it even better as I have a friend who wants a pair so now just got to hatch him a cock! 

looks like two of Richards Silver pheseants are fertile and cooking well hopefully they will be two hens or a pair but knowing our luck they will be two cocks!


Still have no idea what Richards bargain ducks are they are losing the eye stripes and are now going more white on the tail


----------



## fenwoman

pigglywiggly said:


> dont suppose you have cuckoo cochins?


 I have one cuckoo cockerel left from last year if you are interested.


----------



## Pimperella

oooo can't wait!!! got a quad of Old English Game Bantams coming tomorrow. And the Cockeral still has his Comb and wattles!!!!! Yay!!!!!

I don't agree with dubbing in any way, I far prefer my Game Birds with Subtitles! 

They are gorgeous little birds and often overlooked because of the while Game bird/Fighting bird Image they portray.
They are in fact real soft and great birds for children. The hens are such docile naturd little house bricks on legs, they are quite compact and weighty for a small bird. Very broad chests.

So I will have a Trio for one pen and a new lady to go with my pair, so I will have 2 trios, headed by stunning undubbed Boys with full compliment of head gear like nature intended.

Also, fingers crossed, we get our new laying flock tomorrow of Hybrid layers. So my egg priduction will go up to meet the demand of my hubby, 2 kids and 9 dogs and 4 cats who happen to like scrabbled eggs. Certainly when we do have our next litter of puppies who will be getting Scrambled or boiled eggs for breakfast.


----------



## pigglywiggly

fenwoman said:


> I have one cuckoo cockerel left from last year if you are interested.


not unless he `likes` other boys in a special way :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

My nasty billy goat Willy.
Got taken to the abbatoir on Tuesday. I went and fetched him again today and ended up with 32 kg of meat which surprised me as I thought he was pretty small. Not bad for the £26 slaughter fee eh?


----------



## Pimperella

fenwoman said:


> My nasty billy goat Willy.
> Got taken to the abbatoir on Tuesday. I went and fetched him again today and ended up with 32 kg of meat which surprised me as I thought he was pretty small. Not bad for the £26 slaughter fee eh?


 
Impressive! Lots of meat stocked up then.


I have a couple of meat birds to do tomorrow for Mondays Tea, 1 for us and 1 for hubby's parents.
Going getting my new layers in the morning. Got a few coming as we have plenty of pure breeds but only a few hens in the laying flock, as a few others are just 'hangers on' oldies that stopped laying but have personalities lol


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> Impressive! Lots of meat stocked up then.
> 
> 
> I have a couple of meat birds to do tomorrow for Mondays Tea, 1 for us and 1 for hubby's parents.
> Going getting my new layers in the morning. Got a few coming as we have plenty of pure breeds but only a few hens in the laying flock, as a few others are just 'hangers on' oldies that stopped laying but have personalities lol


 where else can you get meat for around 82p per kg?
Can't wait for the kids to wean so I have surplus milk and can get a couple of weaners.


----------



## pigglywiggly

dont all laugh, but the so-called lavender pekin eggs i bought, have hatched into something else,

havnt got feathered legs!!!!


----------



## Pimperella

pigglywiggly said:


> dont all laugh, but the so-called lavender pekin eggs i bought, have hatched into something else,
> 
> havnt got feathered legs!!!!


 
Think we've all had some crosses or different breeds hatch from bought in eggs.

I have a cross Maran, and 2 cross Yokahoma/silkies. The first yoka eggs hatched and out popped a black skinned feathered legged chick, second chick hatched has pale skin and no feathers on legs. so time will tell if they are both crosses or just one of their yoka hens has got caught by a rouge silkie cock.
Thats why I carry a pencil round when collecting eggs and I write on them as I collect from the breeding pens. 
We also leave it a month after penning birds up before we start hatching eggs from them so we can make sure it is that penned cock that has fertilised them. That way we make sure we don't get crosses.
I have 24 eggs from the last 4 days from my breeding pens. Few various breeds. so they will be set on my next batch setting on Monday. 

Done a bit of candling again tonight

34 out of 39 white Leghorns large fowl
18 out of 24 Light Sussex large fowl
2 out of 6 Red Mottled Leghorns large fowl
12 out of 12 Jubilee Orpingtons large fowl
6 out of 6 White Leghorn Bantams
5 out of 6 Lady Amherst Pheasant
4 out of 6 Indian Game 
9 put of 10 lavender Leghorn Bantams.

Those are the eggs I bought at Clithroe Rare Breeds sale.

I'm at Clithroe this Wednesday as Going with Ste's dad and Ste. Ste is after Wood and mesh to make the pens we need. Ste's dad is after gardening stuff, plants etc. 
Ste also loves getting lots of food from the farmers market lol

I'm looking for one or 2 things myself lol and we, see what eggs are available and you just never know whats in, We get there early so I can talk to owners while they are penning birds so I can chat to them about them etc and see who's putting in eggs.


----------



## Muze

Does anyone know where i can get hold of some serama or japanese bantams fairly locally please?

Ive kept them before, but im having a hard time finding them now 

My incubator has died aswell :bash: so im gonna have a go at making my own cos i can get hold of eggs. Does anyone have any plans they could give me on how to do this? I did have an RCOM incubator but didnt get much of a success rate from it :blush:

Are there any other breeds of mini chicken that you could recommend?

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella

Muze said:


> Does anyone know where i can get hold of some serama or japanese bantams fairly locally please?
> 
> Ive kept them before, but im having a hard time finding them now
> 
> My incubator has died aswell :bash: so im gonna have a go at making my own cos i can get hold of eggs. Does anyone have any plans they could give me on how to do this? I did have an RCOM incubator but didnt get much of a success rate from it :blush:
> 
> Are there any other breeds of mini chicken that you could recommend?
> 
> Thanks :2thumb:


 
Hiya
I know of someone in Manchester Area who has Japanese, I don't know if she has any chicks or growers available tho. Just bought 12 eggs from her so I can always ask as I am going to collect the eggs.
I just have the one Japanese Bantam who we hatched but she's staying as they are for my daughter.

Silver and gold Seabrights, Dutch, Roescombs are also small bantams.
Have you looked on the new auction site online? www.bid4poultry.co.uk
Lots of breeders with adult birds, chicks and eggs on auction. Some on buy it now, others on bidding. Rather like ebay but for Live birds aswell.


----------



## Muze

Cheers for that :2thumb:

If you wouldnt mind asking next time you go to collect eggs that would be great  I wouldnt mind hatching some myself when i get an incubator sorted but ive heard they can have problems with fertility, although im not sure how true that is?

Thanks for the info on the auction site, ill go and have a look :no1:


----------



## Pimperella

Muze said:


> Cheers for that :2thumb:
> 
> If you wouldnt mind asking next time you go to collect eggs that would be great  I wouldnt mind hatching some myself when i get an incubator sorted but ive heard they can have problems with fertility, although im not sure how true that is?
> 
> Thanks for the info on the auction site, ill go and have a look :no1:


 
With Japanese, as with Scots Dumpy, They have a lethal gene which is connected with the short legs. So hatch rates are affected and some chicks will die early on in the incubation due to this.


----------



## pigglywiggly

you`ll struggle to get serama eggs in too, the dont travel very well,

katie thears incubation book has plans for an diy incy, my dad built me one using an old habitstat years ago and i hatched loads in it

i always have a pencil to mark eggs, so i know i dont make mistakes!


----------



## pigglywiggly

Pimperella said:


> Think we've all had some crosses or different breeds hatch from bought in eggs.


sent a polite email to ask what i`ve hatched and got a really nasty email calling me a fraud and a liar!

i have a feeling that the japanese bantie has been with the pekins and thats what i`ve got, lol, they are definatly lavender in colour, have not got the feathered feet or the build to be a pekin.


----------



## Muze

i did manage to get some serama to hatch last time i tried, when i got them sent through the post...the hatch rate was crap, but only paid a few quid for em off ebay.

I found some incubator plans on the internet, which involve a lightbulb, polybox and a thermometer. So im gonna throw it together and see what the temps are like:2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg

Muze said:


> i did manage to get some serama to hatch last time i tried, when i got them sent through the post...the hatch rate was crap, but only paid a few quid for em off ebay.
> 
> I found some incubator plans on the internet, which involve a lightbulb, polybox and a thermometer. So im gonna throw it together and see what the temps are like:2thumb:


we have a poly box with a heat cable attached the lid controlled by a thermostat and we are having better hatch rates in that than we did in a bought bator, Laura has our other homemade semi auto bator as it is bigger than I needed this year.

PW- I bought 6 Lavender Dutch and only one was fertile the rest were clear the one that hatched is white with black skin and feathered feet !! deff not a Dutch!!


----------



## fenwoman

pigglywiggly said:


> dont all laugh, but the so-called lavender pekin eggs i bought, have hatched into something else,
> 
> havnt got feathered legs!!!!


off ebay? leave feedback. I no longer buy or sell on ebay as there are too many scammers who buy eggs at auction and sell on ebay. A giveaway is that they won't let you collect the eggs (or else you'll see they don't keep chickens) and they do one or 3 day sales (to get the eggs gone while they are still hopefully fresh).


----------



## bosshogg

some Chook Pics
These are the ones I posted about the other week

















































































































ignore the one of the left thats CC x


----------



## bosshogg

and some of the chicks that have hatched this week


----------



## Pimperella

God I am Knackered!!! What a day.

Firstly, we'd stayed up all night to watch the hatton fight. Then I fell asleep on the sofa and was woken by ste answering the phone at 8:50am. Lady in the midlands who had 2 silver spangled Appenzeller Cockerals she has been looking for a home for as she didn't want to have to cull. I had spoken to her a over a month ago as she pm'd me to say she had a meeting up this way and would bring them up as we had been looking for a boy for Ste's 2 lovely Appenzeller ladies. Sadly her meeting was cancelled, and a home was found near by. She phoned this morning to say that the home had fallen through and she was on her way up today so could drop them off. So 'Mark' and 'Lamar' came home and now are happily chilled with the 2 ladies. They are only young boys and my girls are last years birds so hoping on some lovely 'Devil horned' Chicks in a few months time.
Well, they were delivered while I was on route to Doncaster with Ste's dad. Ste phoned to stay they had arrived and that he had named them, well they are his lol
I went to Doncaster to collect some Amber Link Laying hens. They lay 300plus eggs a year (in their first year) and then 260 plus in their second year. So they are a very good commerical hybrid layer. Chatted at length about their suitablity. They are, like most hybrids, docile birds, so great for the kids, good freerangers which again is what we wanted.

So I now have a nice freerange Amber Link laying flock to cover all our families eating needs, as now, my mum and step dad won't buy supermarket eggs, niether will ste's parents, or my sister debra or brother Duncan. I drop eggs off with my brother as he works 10 mins away and he takes them home to Debra. My mum pops in on her way home for work to pick some up.


----------



## Pimperella

yay!

got 3 silver Dorkings hatched and look like 3 girls!!! bonus!

then from my own eggs, got 2 Rhode Island Red Bantams, 2 Cuckoo Marans (2 really huge chicks, from really big eggs and look a week old already!)

Got 1 maran and 3 Double laced Barnevelders to go.

then in 2 days I have polands and bantam Brahmas lol


----------



## bosshogg

got a few eggs due this week love hatching eggs!


----------



## fenwoman

Stupid turkey!! I tried to sell her earlier this year as I have no male. Now the silly bird has gone broody and is sitting on a pile of infertile eggs.


----------



## farmercoope

fenwoman said:


> Stupid turkey!! I tried to sell her earlier this year as I have no male. Now the silly bird has gone broody and is sitting on a pile of infertile eggs.


want one of my males pam, norfolk black?


----------



## Pimperella

fenwoman said:


> Stupid turkey!! I tried to sell her earlier this year as I have no male. Now the silly bird has gone broody and is sitting on a pile of infertile eggs.


 
awe bless, get her some fertile ones to sit on so she at least has something for all her efforts lol plus saves on lecy bill lol

Just got 3 Lovely Salmon Favrolles pullets, got a cock lined up but he's only 4 weeks old at the moment lol

26 eggs so far from the new laying flock. lol

Neighbours, mum and meko have all had some of today eggs.


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> awe bless, get her some fertile ones to sit on so she at least has something for all her efforts lol plus saves on lecy bill lol
> 
> Just got 3 Lovely Salmon Favrolles pullets, got a cock lined up but he's only 4 weeks old at the moment lol
> 
> 26 eggs so far from the new laying flock. lol
> 
> Neighbours, mum and meko have all had some of today eggs.


 no thanks. I don't want any turkeys at all.


----------



## Pimperella

fenwoman said:


> no thanks. I don't want any turkeys at all.


 

lol stick some duck eggs under her lol


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> lol stick some duck eggs under her lol


 and if I do that, I'll get...............more bloody turkeys :lol2:

oops just read it properly. Well I don't want ducks either.


----------



## Shell195

Let Joe buy her then:whistling2:


----------



## Muze

bosshogg said:


> some Chook Pics
> These are the ones I posted about the other week


These are so cute! :flrt: what breed are they? forgive my ignorance but ive only kept a few serama and quail before and im still on the look out for little/quiet breeds as i only have a small back garden in a residential area. I got another shed put up yesterday, just gotta get some chooks now.


----------



## Pimperella

Oeg Bantams, (Old English Game), crested ones.
They are lovely aren't they :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> Let Joe buy her then:whistling2:


I don't think he wants her. Nobody does :lol2:#
Poor lonely unwanted Mary has to live with chickens.


----------



## bosshogg

fenwoman said:


> I don't think he wants her. Nobody does :lol2:#
> Poor lonely unwanted Mary has to live with chickens.



What kind of turkey is Mary?


----------



## fenwoman

bosshogg said:


> What kind of turkey is Mary?


 Just a crossbreed one. Black X bronze. Be fine for anyone just wanting to produce turkey for the table. However, I don't particularly enjoy turkey meat so no point in breeding them.


----------



## bosshogg

fenwoman said:


> Just a crossbreed one. Black X bronze. Be fine for anyone just wanting to produce turkey for the table. However, I don't particularly enjoy turkey meat so no point in breeding them.


have you tried some of the forums Pekin bantams has closed now but we have www.bluelaced.co.uk instead also practical poultry? might be somone on there looking for a turkey I have bourbon reds, pair of blacks and a bronze hen the stag picked a fight and lost!


----------



## fenwoman

bosshogg said:


> have you tried some of the forums Pekin bantams has closed now but we have www.bluelaced.co.uk instead also practical poultry? might be somone on there looking for a turkey I have bourbon reds, pair of blacks and a bronze hen the stag picked a fight and lost!


 I don't bother with the poultry forums after being kicked off a couple because I expressed an opinion.
Stupid stuff like saying that I hate eglus, and berating someone for leaving a chicken to die slowly over the space of 2 weeks instead of culling it or getting it to a vet.


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> Let Joe buy her then:whistling2:


LOL! I don't want poor helpless Mary either, I've got Bill and Ben here and there enough for me! lol, bloody turkeys, who'd have em!


----------



## connor 1213

anyone want a chiken with a sad story

Why did the chicken cross the road? To get away from Attila!

Attila is looking for a home - but one without other chickens because she doesn't like them.

However, she is friendly with people and will make a nice pet for someone with the appropriate space for her


*Name:* Attila 
*Age:* Unknown 
*Gender:* Female 
*Breed:* Chicken

*Centre:* Highlands & Islands 
*Telephone:* 03000 999 999
scottish spca


link Attila (Chicken Other) | Rehoming | Scottish SPCA


----------



## Shell195

farmercoope said:


> LOL! I don't want poor helpless Mary either, I've got Bill and Ben here and there enough for me! lol, bloody turkeys, who'd have em!


 
I wish the other Trustees at the sanctuary would agree to having Turkeys as then she could live her life out and roam 3 acres of fully fenced land. I really like Turkeys


----------



## pigglywiggly

i`ve always wanted some, but havnt enought room and i think the neighbours would throw a wobbily!

anyone know why pekinbantams forum has gone?


----------



## Pimperella

Pekin Bantams forum closed on Wednesday last week. (00:01am wednesday in fact)
Simon hasn't been very well so he has shut the forum down.
Everyone has moved over to BlueLaced and Friends • Index page


I have more chicks hatching. Gold laced and Chamois Polands (smooth and frizzle), Brahma Bantams, Andulsian bantams, Double laced Barnevelders and a maran.


----------



## farmercoope

Found a big stash of geese eggs again today, had another 5 found!


----------



## bosshogg

farmercoope said:


> Found a big stash of geese eggs again today, had another 5 found!


my geese lay loads but now at 11years old there not fertile but she sits on them religiously might have to get some from auction for her to incubate 

Got another egg of my Sultan Bantam yesterday hoping its fertile!


----------



## Shell195

My fridge is full of goose eggs as nobody else at the sanctuary likes them (I dont either but my OH does) Well done Edna and Grizelda and 2 of the 3 Canadas. I suppose that geese do have some good uses:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> My fridge is full of goose eggs as nobody else at the sanctuary likes them (I dont either but my OH does) Well done Edna and Grizelda and 2 of the 3 Canadas. I suppose that geese do have some good uses:lol2:


I wouldnt be without them now to be honest with you, I nearly had to get rid of them but I just couldn't do it so stuck it out and so glad I did, Ive only had about 12 eggs off of them, but if theyve been stashing them then obviously ther could be more, how i wish i had a gander..


----------



## Shell195

farmercoope said:


> I wouldnt be without them now to be honest with you, I nearly had to get rid of them but I just couldn't do it so stuck it out and so glad I did, Ive only had about 12 eggs off of them, but if theyve been stashing them then obviously ther could be more, how i wish i had a gander..


 
Our 2 white geese lay every day and we thank god we dont have a gander.:lol2: Our 2 are rescues from a local park where a gang of youths(morons) were setting their dog on them. They both have angel wing too. Recovered from their injuries they now live at the sanctuary and repay us in eggs. They hate strangers though and have chased many a new volunteer


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> Our 2 white geese lay every day and we thank god we dont have a gander.:lol2: Our 2 are rescues from a local park where a gang of youths(morons) were setting their dog on them. They both have angel wing too. Recovered from their injuries they now live at the sanctuary and repay us in eggs. They hate strangers though and have chased many a new volunteer


Mine arnt really chasey, they can give a good nip and beat of the wing if cornered though, but if anyone new comes down they usually make alot of noise! which is great to warn us if anythings strange is going on! Id love a gander, but geese like to be in pairs for breeding so a trio wouldnt work so well where i am.


----------



## Pimperella

We spent £170 at Clithroe Tonight lol

Ok so bought mesh and wood and stone trough.
But got 16 quail (2 cocks and 10 hens), pair of Japanese bantams, 1 gorg Salmon Fav show cock, 2 Golden Pheasant cocks.

also got 2 Silver Fox Rabbits, 1 chocolate Fox and 1 Black Fox. Both does which nails over an inch and a half long!!! all curled over and twisted. Should see them now, the moment I trimmed their nails, the black doe instantly started washing her face. Was like she hadn't been able to for a long time. Poor Bunny.


and lots and lots of eggs.
got 11 Golden Pheasant eggs, 6 Lady Amherst Pheasant eggs.
39 mixed bantam eggs (no idea what they are lol but be fun finding out), 24 Bronze Turkey eggs, 14 White Crested Poland Eggs, 30 mixed bantam eggs partridge wyandotte, barred rock and buff rock.


----------



## bosshogg

Pimperella said:


> We spent £170 at Clithroe Tonight lol
> 
> Ok so bought mesh and wood and stone trough.
> But got 16 quail (2 cocks and 10 hens), pair of Japanese bantams, 1 gorg Salmon Fav show cock, 2 Golden Pheasant cocks.
> 
> also got 2 Silver Fox Rabbits, 1 chocolate Fox and 1 Black Fox. Both does which nails over an inch and a half long!!! all curled over and twisted. Should see them now, the moment I trimmed their nails, the black doe instantly started washing her face. Was like she hadn't been able to for a long time. Poor Bunny.
> 
> 
> and lots and lots of eggs.
> got 11 Golden Pheasant eggs, 6 Lady Amherst Pheasant eggs.
> 39 mixed bantam eggs (no idea what they are lol but be fun finding out), 24 Bronze Turkey eggs, 14 White Crested Poland Eggs, 30 mixed bantam eggs partridge wyandotte, barred rock and buff rock.


Oh you got some Golden Pheseants yay need pics I must have missed you on MSN as had an offline message I must have just shut comp down as you sent message :lol2:

Looking forward of pics of them all!!
Clare xx


----------



## Pimperella

bosshogg said:


> Oh you got some Golden Pheseants yay need pics I must have missed you on MSN as had an offline message I must have just shut comp down as you sent message :lol2:
> 
> Looking forward of pics of them all!!
> Clare xx


 
Will do.
The quail are suprising tame! I am really quite chuffed with them. 
I was expecting to be getting ping of the wall jobs but all 12 will happily sit on you while being fussed and settle down to sleep when tickled on back of the neck.
The Golden Pheasants are Typical young Golden's, Mental and very shouty when you handle them. Did a wing on each cause they need to chill out for a bit. Not like my Lady Amherst who had got out of his shed the other day and was sat shouting at the patio gate. I came out and picked him straight up. No fuss at all off him and he was wild when I got him.
A semi tame Golden Cock pheasant got £55 last night! he was gorgeous but I could go to storrs and get a pair for that lol
.


----------



## fenwoman

when my son was a little lad, he desperately wanted some golden pheasants and because my personaly life was in a turmoil and I moved house, he never got them. Now, as soon as he buys his own house, I'm planning on building a massive aviary and buying him a pair.


----------



## Pimperella

Clare's hubby's ducklings are hatching now. Got 5 Pipped.

And got quail due to hatch this weekend. 


My new quail I got at Clithroe are lovely. So friendly. Hope my babies calm down like they are, at the moment I open their brooder and they fly at me like little feather bullets lol ad I end up with baby quail in my pockets and down my cleavage lol


----------



## vonnie

Random feed question ....

I always cook up potato peelings for the hens, along with cauli and broccoli stalks. Scrap but they go mad for it. I've just made some spicy patties with sweet potato. They've never had it before but any reason they can't have the sweet potato peelings?

And yes, I know DEFRA have decreed you shouldn't feed kitchen scraps to hens, but personally I think that's pants if you're sensible about what you feed :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly

think its more to stop any meat products being fed,

mine love peelings day, they have a mad rush to eat it all before the others, you`ve never seen pekins move so fast!


----------



## Pimperella

17 Chinese Painted Quail and 16 Japanese Quail hatched! :flrt:
They are sooooooooooooooooooooooooo tiny and cute!

Chinese Painted Quail Chicks









Japanese Quail









Japanese quail alongside a Chinese Painted Quail to show size difference.


----------



## Pimperella

And hubby did some boiled eggs today as a snack for him and the kids while watching the Man Utd game. 
I had put aside the largest eggs from this week for us. Cause, well Ste is always impressed with huge eggs. 
One was from one of the Brown Leghorns 'Blinky'. 
Well, It was 78.4grams, the smaller of the large eggs, the rest being 83 to 84grams.

The Leghorn egg was a double Yolker! I was in the kitchen to hear Ste shout out 'BONUS!!!!'


----------



## vonnie

Sat here at work worrying about the birds today.

I was out this morning feeding them at 8 when there was noise from the back lane. We live down an unadopted potholey road which doesn't lead to anywhere so it's always quiet, the back lane even more so because it just runs between the houses and old allotments.

My fence blew down and I'm growing a hedge so anyone passing there can see right in at the moment  A tatty pick up appears and a bloke on the back sees me look up and shouts 'any scrap?'. Well as I look at him to reply 'no' I see he's not looking at me at all, but is having a good look at all the poultry.

Ok so he could just have been admiring them, but there have been so many thefts reported on the forums recently that I'm feeling concerned now. 

And before anyone accuses me of being racist or something... in 3 years I've never seen a scrappie here - if that's what they were, I didn't notice anything in the pick up - so it seemed odd. But given how out of the way we are here, any vehicle stopping and looking at the birds would have me worried.

If it happens again I'll be more prepared and try to get a look at the numberplate. I just hope it's me being paranoid!


----------



## vonnie

And OMG those quail are so tiny and cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute !!!!!


----------



## Pimperella

vonnie said:


> Sat here at work worrying about the birds today.
> 
> I was out this morning feeding them at 8 when there was noise from the back lane. We live down an unadopted potholey road which doesn't lead to anywhere so it's always quiet, the back lane even more so because it just runs between the houses and old allotments.
> 
> My fence blew down and I'm growing a hedge so anyone passing there can see right in at the moment  A tatty pick up appears and a bloke on the back sees me look up and shouts 'any scrap?'. Well as I look at him to reply 'no' I see he's not looking at me at all, but is having a good look at all the poultry.
> 
> Ok so he could just have been admiring them, but there have been so many thefts reported on the forums recently that I'm feeling concerned now.
> 
> And before anyone accuses me of being racist or something... in 3 years I've never seen a scrappie here - if that's what they were, I didn't notice anything in the pick up - so it seemed odd. But given how out of the way we are here, any vehicle stopping and looking at the birds would have me worried.
> 
> If it happens again I'll be more prepared and try to get a look at the numberplate. I just hope it's me being paranoid!


 
Hun, I hardly think your being in anyway racist at all.
Fact is, some dodgy soandso was eyeing up your birds, saw you and did the cover up of old scrap line.
They use it when scoping out peoples houses. 
We had a few last year cause I had a skip out front. But when any came I had the dogs out the side and they set off barking. They asked if they bite and I just said, well your fine this side of the fence. Nor did I let them round the back for the scrap I did have. Old washing machine which I put on the drive. 
Everyone round here knows I have poultry. You can't hide 22 plus Cockerals Crowing lol 
Get some CCTV up or some signs saying cctv. It can help to deter some tealeaf scum. 
Driving up an upadopted road and having a nosey round, Is not the normal behaviour of anyone just innocently doing something. Did you get the reg number of the truck?


----------



## bosshogg

i have been offered 6 Vorverk (LF) eggs of champion birds and some old English pheasant fowl all for free :flrt: so hopefully will be able to get some hens for my Pheseant fowl cock :no1:

finally some updated romeo pics for pimps hes coming on lovely his colours are really starting to pick up now


































and since Mr Peking Died Widow Pekin has been living with him she came to me very anemic and not very well her face is now getting colour and she has put on loads of weight

















an some chick pics

Lavaner orps I got of pimps we call these the ugly ducklings :lol2:


























Double lace barnvelder









and the unknown chick came out of lavender Dutch eggs but is eff not a Dutch and has some feathering on legs


----------



## fenwoman

vonnie said:


> Sat here at work worrying about the birds today.
> 
> I was out this morning feeding them at 8 when there was noise from the back lane. We live down an unadopted potholey road which doesn't lead to anywhere so it's always quiet, the back lane even more so because it just runs between the houses and old allotments.
> 
> My fence blew down and I'm growing a hedge so anyone passing there can see right in at the moment  A tatty pick up appears and a bloke on the back sees me look up and shouts 'any scrap?'. Well as I look at him to reply 'no' I see he's not looking at me at all, but is having a good look at all the poultry.
> 
> Ok so he could just have been admiring them, but there have been so many thefts reported on the forums recently that I'm feeling concerned now.
> 
> And before anyone accuses me of being racist or something... in 3 years I've never seen a scrappie here - if that's what they were, I didn't notice anything in the pick up - so it seemed odd. But given how out of the way we are here, any vehicle stopping and looking at the birds would have me worried.
> 
> If it happens again I'll be more prepared and try to get a look at the numberplate. I just hope it's me being paranoid!


 it won't happen again. He already knows the lie of the land and what birds you keep. I'm afraid there is a very good chance you are about to lose them. I wasn't offended by your reference to him being a gypsy type person. It's just a way of life for some gypsies. If you have something, and obviously don't care enough about it to ensure it can't get pinched, they'll pinch it. Simple.
It's the normal routine to scope out the place and if challenged, offer a plausable reason for being there. Gullible Gorgio is satisfied and forgets about gypsy man who bides his time for a few days, then takes what he wants. In the case of poultry, they'll be lifted and away before you even get up in the morning and sold fast as some poultry sale or another.
Now if it was me, I'm afraid I'd invest in some electric netting, or some fence panels and certanly consider moving the birds closer to the house and under a bright light with PIR sensor.
Don't ask me how I know so much about how a gypsy works :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## bosshogg

fenwoman said:


> it won't happen again. He already knows the lie of the land and what birds you keep. I'm afraid there is a very good chance you are about to lose them. I wasn't offended by your reference to him being a gypsy type person. It's just a way of life for some gypsies. If you have something, and obviously don't care enough about it to ensure it can't get pinched, they'll pinch it. Simple.
> It's the normal routine to scope out the place and if challenged, offer a plausable reason for being there. Gullible Gorgio is satisfied and forgets about gypsy man who bides his time for a few days, then takes what he wants. In the case of poultry, they'll be lifted and away before you even get up in the morning and sold fast as some poultry sale or another.
> Now if it was me, I'm afraid I'd invest in some electric netting, or some fence panels and certanly consider moving the birds closer to the house and under a bright light with PIR sensor.
> Don't ask me how I know so much about how a gypsy works :whistling2::lol2:


totally agree :notworthy: I really hope it doesnt happen but better to be prepared than sorry!


----------



## marthaMoo

bosshogg said:


> and since Mr Peking Died Widow Pekin has been living with him she came to me very anemic and not very well her face is now getting colour and she has put on loads of weight


Oh she is just :flrt:So glad she is feeling better!

I really do miss having Pekins : (


----------



## bosshogg

thanks you can tell she is getting better when she first came here she wouldn't run away and I could pick her up really easy now shes all over the place giving me a right run about!! her poor claws were about 10cm long and twisted she was in a real state. total different bird needs a bit more sun and weight on her but were getting better every day.


----------



## farmercoope

if its not bolted down, they'll 'ave it


----------



## vonnie

Well fortunately the hen house is pretty close to the house. There are now padlocks as well as the bolts on the door, the nest box, and one locking the run to the side of the house (although they'd have to be wee thieves to get in through the pop hole!).

I'll be sleeping with the window open, so even if I don't hear intruders Nika, who sleeps under my bed, will.

I think I'll look into a sensor light linked to an alarm, if there is such a thing. Although if every local cat is going to set it off, just a sensor will be better than nothing.

Funny, when I lived in Sheffield I was so used to everything having to be locked away. We gave up keeping anything in the shed after about the fifth lock was smashed off, and were even burgled once when someone came in through the back door while we were in the front room watching telly!. Out in the sticks it's easy to get complacent, but then that's what they rely on.


----------



## fenwoman

vonnie said:


> Well fortunately the hen house is pretty close to the house. There are now padlocks as well as the bolts on the door, the nest box, and one locking the run to the side of the house (although they'd have to be wee thieves to get in through the pop hole!).
> 
> I'll be sleeping with the window open, so even if I don't hear intruders Nika, who sleeps under my bed, will.
> 
> I think I'll look into a sensor light linked to an alarm, if there is such a thing. Although if every local cat is going to set it off, just a sensor will be better than nothing.
> 
> Funny, when I lived in Sheffield I was so used to everything having to be locked away. We gave up keeping anything in the shed after about the fifth lock was smashed off, and were even burgled once when someone came in through the back door while we were in the front room watching telly!. Out in the sticks it's easy to get complacent, but then that's what they rely on.


 You can buy PIR sensor security lights from B&Q for less than a tenner. Thieves h ate the things as they are so bright. If you sleep with the curtains open, you get woken by the light coming on. You can also get little shed door alarms. They work by battery. Fit to the nest box and the shed door. As for padlocks, they won't help. Bolt croppers will make short work of most small padlocks. No point padlocking the run as they'll just cut through the wire or lift the whole run away. Lights, alarm and a good noisy dog will help keep the birds safe. Geese are even better still.


----------



## pigglywiggly

i`ve had trouble recently with guinea pigs of all things going `walkabout`

i`d go for cheepo PIR security light and a couple of geese, most peeps are terrified of geese for some strange reason.

i miss mine they were loverly.............


----------



## Muze

pigglywiggly said:


> i`ve had trouble recently with guinea pigs of all things going `walkabout`
> 
> i`d go for cheepo PIR security light and a couple of geese, most peeps are terrified of geese for some strange reason.
> 
> i miss mine they were loverly.............


They stole your Guinea pigs?! :shock: im sorry hun

There are some right :censor: about 

Time to get some better locks and some new lights on my sheds i think :devil:


----------



## pigglywiggly

r 
had 4 babies go out of my locked shed, must have got through the window
:devil:

have hidden my trio of seramas, and am thinking of gettting a big hairy dog with large teeth


----------



## Pimperella

Got a bumper hatch happening right now.
White leghorns in large fowl and bantam, Light Sussex, Jubilee Orpingtons, Indian Game, Red Mottled Leghorns, Double Laced Barnevelders, Cuckoo Maran.

Loads of Chickies!!!!!


----------



## pigglywiggly

its crested cream legbar hatch on wednesday
cant wait:mf_dribble:


----------



## bosshogg

pigglywiggly said:


> its crested cream legbar hatch on wednesday
> cant wait:mf_dribble:


brill love my Cream Crested Legbar here's my cock took the pic today


----------



## pigglywiggly

lovely, can you post him to me 

please ????

:flrt:


----------



## bosshogg

pigglywiggly said:


> lovely, can you post him to me
> 
> please ????
> 
> :flrt:


I can post you some eggs but your not having my gorgeous boy :flrt:

got 4 silver spangled Hamburg's pipped :flrt: 1 gold laced dotte two porcelain sablepoot hatched and one pipping


----------



## pigglywiggly

he`s very pwetty, i`ve only got one lady tho and he`d be bored

:flrt:


----------



## Pimperella

Not actually counted yet as still a few more to go hatching wise but


Moooooooooooooooooosive hatch! 
Well over 50 chicks.
mainly white leghorns and Light Sussex. But also Double Laced Barnevelders, Indian game, Red Mottled Leghorn, Jubilee Orpingtons.










4 barnevelders, 2 Cocks and 2 hens









Lavender Leghorn Bantam


----------



## bosshogg

he has two ladies hes a very good husband! 

we have 2 Porcelain sablepoots, 1 Silver spangled and 2 gold laced dotte hatched and 4 more spangled pipped, and one gold lace pipped :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella

71 Chicks in Total!

4 Lady Amherst Pheasants Pipped, 1 Internaly pipped!!!!

Candled other eggs and amougst many I have
6/6 Frizzle Chamois Poland, 6/6 Goldlaced Poland, 11/12 Self Black/Cuckoo poland, 11/12 Cuckoo Polands, 24/24 Bronze Turkeys, 4/6 Gold Seabrights, 10/10 Cream Crested legbars and many other bantams of mixed breeds (was a mixd batch lot)


----------



## bosshogg

Laura I soooooooooooooooooooo don't want your chick crumb bill:lol2:

here's my ickle chick

Porcelain Sablepoot bantams . I love these babies have always wanted some :flrt:

















Richards Silver spangled Hamburgs









Gold Laced wynedott


----------



## bosshogg

oopppsss double post


----------



## Pimperella

So cute we needed it in double! lol


Lol I have an uber food bill lol But least I'm helping local small buisnesses to stay afloat lol


----------



## Shell195

Someone just emailed me this:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Shell195 said:


> Someone just emailed me this:lol2:


Thats great, so cute


----------



## pigglywiggly

its egg output wont be great tho.

:lol2:


----------



## Pimperella

pigglywiggly said:


> its egg output wont be great tho.
> 
> :lol2:


 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


Dog Eggs!!!


----------



## pigglywiggly

eeeeeh they sound horrible! dog eggs on toast anyone?

my pekins have got babies, : victory:

does anyone know how much i should sell the spares for once i`ve picked mine out?

i can only find one person selling Millefleurs and she`s asking a lot of money for a pair, and i was wondering if anyone had seen any for sale?


----------



## bosshogg

the chick looks a bit p*ssed off :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly

probly cold


----------



## farmercoope

pigglywiggly said:


> eeeeeh they sound horrible! dog eggs on toast anyone?
> 
> my pekins have got babies, : victory:
> 
> does anyone know how much i should sell the spares for once i`ve picked mine out?
> 
> i can only find one person selling Millefleurs and she`s asking a lot of money for a pair, and i was wondering if anyone had seen any for sale?


all depends on quality etc.


----------



## Pimperella

FINALY!!!!!!!!

I HAVE 5 LADY AMHERST PHEASANT CHICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And another 6 fertile eggs incubating and due on the 30th!

I am chuffed to bits! Been a long time wanting these. But with most eggs stupidly high priced and then they don't travel well in the post, I had clear eggs all last year. 

This year, I bought 6 eggs at Clithroe Pure Breed Sale, had 5 fertile, and 5 hatched this morning. Bought the otehr 6 at wednesday night clithroe and got 6/6 fertile, so I'm happy with having spent £22 on the 12 eggs lol 
Also paid £12 for 11 Golden Pheasant eggs but only got 3 fertile, which was annoying as they were collected and from the moment I had them they were treated with care, yet 6 had multi bubbles from shaking.


----------



## pigglywiggly

farmercoope said:


> all depends on quality etc.


i just thought £100 for two 14 week old chicks was a bit rich!


----------



## Miranda

One of my gozzies is really close to me, hes huge (hatched on 12/3) But still follows me around even with hsi friends and he comes and grooms me.


----------



## pigglywiggly

gozzies are great

:flrt:


----------



## Miranda

pigglywiggly said:


> gozzies are great
> 
> :flrt:


I call him Jabberwocky


----------



## Pimperella

pigglywiggly said:


> i just thought £100 for two 14 week old chicks was a bit rich!


Recent basic prices I've seen have ranged from £35 to £40 a pair.


I've got 5 Lady Amherst Chicks just hatched!!!!!!!!!! Along with 2 Buff Sussex from my new pair I got at Clithroe pure breeds and put the first 2 eggs straight in with a few others I was setting, bith fertile (have a few others in from them now, all 100% fertile and they are a stunning looking pair, also 2 Double Laced Barnevelders and a Cuckoo Maran pipping.

Then got 1 More New Hampshire Red (last one to hatch of 10) and 4 welsummer bantams, plus just hatched, 1 ko shamo, 1 modern game. So when my friend Tony gets back of Holidays he will have 10 New Hampshire Reds, 4 Welsummer Bantams, 3 Serama, 1 Indian Game, 1 Ko, 1 Modern game and if his other 4 eggs also hatch them another ko, modern and 2 more serama! He was having bad hatch rates so I offered to incubate his eggs while he was on holiday for 4 weeks in Eygpt (wow, proper sweet holiday! Jealous!) He'll be greeted with lots of babies!


----------



## pigglywiggly

that sounds a bit more reasonable! 
think i`d be a bit happier to pay that much, i havnt been able to find any advertised, appart from the £100 pair in wales


----------



## Pimperella

Wow, we are getting so many eggs I'm not sure we know what to do with them, Even the dogs are getting fed up with them lol

Having said that I'm using 14/16 eggs a day on the dogs anyway so at least thats some lol

Clithroe Rare Breeds on 27th June. I'm going as I have a few Birds to sell. I have a friend who works there aswell. 

And now I have decided I want something very very new, and I'm gonna have to go to greqat lengths to get what I want and gonna cost me well upto £3000 lol but I don't care! Now that hubby has just agreed to it all lol!


----------



## Shell195

Pimperella said:


> Wow, we are getting so many eggs I'm not sure we know what to do with them, Even the dogs are getting fed up with them lol
> 
> Having said that I'm using 14/16 eggs a day on the dogs anyway so at least thats some lol
> 
> Clithroe Rare Breeds on 27th June. I'm going as I have a few Birds to sell. I have a friend who works there aswell.
> 
> And now I have decided I want something very very new, and I'm gonna have to go to greqat lengths to get what I want and gonna cost me well upto £3000 lol but I don't care! Now that hubby has just agreed to it all lol!


 
Alpacas,Ostrich??????? Spill the beans :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

Lol Shell, its me who wants and needs alpacas! LOL we are on the look out for land


----------



## Shell195

farmercoope said:


> Lol Shell, its me who wants and needs alpacas! LOL we are on the look out for land


 
Joe, I adore Alpacas, wonderful creatures and they make a fantastic humming noise too.:flrt:
If you get them I will so become your best mate:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope

They smell so good too! really sweet! Have been and visited a breeder and contacted quite a few people, they're amazing! Just so expensive!


----------



## Shell195

farmercoope said:


> They smell so good too! really sweet! Have been and visited a breeder and contacted quite a few people, they're amazing! Just so expensive!


The last ones I saw advertised were £1,400 each but I do believe you would get the money back as fleeces sell for a very lot of money
Ive never really sniffed one so Ill add that to my wish list:flrt::flrt:


----------



## farmercoope

the cheapest are the gelded males which start from about 500, but females are usually sold when pregnant and can be upto 50 000 depending on quality!!! You would need alot to make any money on fleece at the moment, there working on that though, the main money is in the breeding.


----------



## cammylover

Does anyone have any D'uccle/beared bantams ?

and have any for sale? id like as younge as possible 2 hens. i used to have a pair but the cock was to loud. if not anyone got any hatching eggs???

not fussed on colour

please pm me if ya can help


----------



## Shell195

farmercoope said:


> the cheapest are the gelded males which start from about 500, but females are usually sold when pregnant and can be upto 50 000 depending on quality!!! You would need alot to make any money on fleece at the moment, there working on that though, the main money is in the breeding.


 
And how cute are the babies:flrt: God Im drooling now:mf_dribble:


----------



## fenwoman

farmercoope said:


> the cheapest are the gelded males which start from about 500, but females are usually sold when pregnant and can be upto 50 000 depending on quality!!! You would need alot to make any money on fleece at the moment, there working on that though, the main money is in the breeding.


So basically, as long as there are folk daft enough to part with a couple of thousand quid, if you want to be self sufficient, you need to breed. But if the pet market to people with more money than brains collapses, there will be a lot of animals about which cost people a mortgage to buy and which are now neither use nor ornament? A bit like when pot bellied pigs and kune kunes first came out, they cost thousands to buy but now you can get them for peanuts if not free. A few people right at the beginning with lots of money to invest in breeding stock, made a lot of money, but further down the line and a bit further in time and the poor suckers at the bottom get stuck with an animal which is worthless. Sounds like a pyramid scheme type thing to me.
Mind,if livestock produces no meat and no milk or eggs, it isn't livestock, merely a pet.


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> So basically, as long as there are folk daft enough to part with a couple of thousand quid, if you want to be self sufficient, you need to breed. But if the pet market to people with more money than brains collapses, there will be a lot of animals about which cost people a mortgage to buy and which are now neither use nor ornament? A bit like when pot bellied pigs and kune kunes first came out, they cost thousands to buy but now you can get them for peanuts if not free. A few people right at the beginning with lots of money to invest in breeding stock, made a lot of money, but further down the line and a bit further in time and the poor suckers at the bottom get stuck with an animal which is worthless. Sounds like a pyramid scheme type thing to me.
> Mind,if livestock produces no meat and no milk or eggs, it isn't livestock, merely a pet.


 
It does produce a fleece though:2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope

fenwoman said:


> So basically, as long as there are folk daft enough to part with a couple of thousand quid, if you want to be self sufficient, you need to breed. But if the pet market to people with more money than brains collapses, there will be a lot of animals about which cost people a mortgage to buy and which are now neither use nor ornament? A bit like when pot bellied pigs and kune kunes first came out, they cost thousands to buy but now you can get them for peanuts if not free. A few people right at the beginning with lots of money to invest in breeding stock, made a lot of money, but further down the line and a bit further in time and the poor suckers at the bottom get stuck with an animal which is worthless. Sounds like a pyramid scheme type thing to me.
> Mind,if livestock produces no meat and no milk or eggs, it isn't livestock, merely a pet.


They do eat them, Have a brilliant fleece which is sold for quite a bit, cost virtually nothing to feed, not everyone wants an animal that has to produce something. Alpacas are realtively new anyway and I would have them in a shot, even if they arn't giving me milk meat or eggs, there a pleasure to keep.


----------



## fenwoman

farmercoope said:


> They do eat them, Have a brilliant fleece which is sold for quite a bit, cost virtually nothing to feed, not everyone wants an animal that has to produce something. Alpacas are realtively new anyway and I would have them in a shot, even if they arn't giving me milk meat or eggs, there a pleasure to keep.


 Are they a pleasure to keep? In what way?
Sure they have a fleece, but is it worth the effort or expence of getting the animal shorn? And who would want to eat a £500 animal?
I do understand people wanting pets but I'm just surprised that you want this species as I just assumed that you were into producing your own food from animals.
Each to their own I suppose. You won't ever see me wasting space and grazing on a mere pet animal though and especially not with the price tag they come with.:gasp:
A starting price of £500 for an animal that you simply gaze at over the fence is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Pimperella

Shell195 said:


> Alpacas,Ostrich??????? Spill the beans :lol2:


Nope and Nope.

Not Livestock tho lol Something I have wanted since I was 14. And now they are Legal in the UK. Yes, I could have got an illegal one but, I personally wanted to wait til I was able to enjoy and socialise it properly.
And even then it won't be till next year as I have a lot to sort out about importing etc and finding teh right breeder.


----------



## bosshogg

Pimperella said:


> Nope and Nope.
> 
> Not Livestock tho lol Something I have wanted since I was 14. And now they are Legal in the UK. Yes, I could have got an illegal one but, I personally wanted to wait til I was able to enjoy and socialise it properly.
> And even then it won't be till next year as I have a lot to sort out about importing etc and finding teh right breeder.



ooohhh he's agreed brilliant :mf_dribble:roll on next year


----------



## Pimperella

bosshogg said:


> ooohhh he's agreed brilliant :mf_dribble:roll on next year


YES!!! It wasn't just that he agreed, He's actually all for it!! 

I can't wait, I need to email breeders, Talk to my friends in Italy and see if they can help me aswell. I can get a UK one but I also want to import so that it is a different blood line.


----------



## farmercoope

fenwoman said:


> Are they a pleasure to keep? In what way?
> Sure they have a fleece, but is it worth the effort or expence of getting the animal shorn? And who would want to eat a £500 animal?
> I do understand people wanting pets but I'm just surprised that you want this species as I just assumed that you were into producing your own food from animals.
> Each to their own I suppose. You won't ever see me wasting space and grazing on a mere pet animal though and especially not with the price tag they come with.:gasp:
> A starting price of £500 for an animal that you simply gaze at over the fence is beyond my comprehension.


do you not keep dogs pam? You could class them as a waste of space and money because they do not provide anything else either, or do you eat those too?

Your right I do like producing my own food from animals, but that doesn't mean I might not want somethign that isn't giving me food.


----------



## fenwoman

Here is a short video I took of my new pigs, the day after I got them. I have been busy working with them, taming them down and getting them to trust me. One was pretty tame but the other barked and tried to bite, however he too is much better and friendlier.
piggies-1.flv video by fenwoman - Photobucket


----------



## Shell195

Gorgeous piglets :flrt:


----------



## bosshogg

aww pigs are great one day I will have room to raise my own :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman




----------



## Pimperella

Gorgeous piggies!!!!!! Can't wait till we've finished landscaping and have a weaner pen.


2Gold spangled Seabrights just hatched, and another cock legbar and my turkeys have started pipping!


----------



## pigglywiggly

my gold partridge pekin went broody ( again ) so i gave her 8 eggs.

she only gone and hatched all eight!

:blush:


----------



## Pimperella

pigglywiggly said:


> my gold partridge pekin went broody ( again ) so i gave her 8 eggs.
> 
> she only gone and hatched all eight!
> 
> :blush:


 
Well done broody pekin!

What she hatched? Pekins?


----------



## pigglywiggly

yep, like i needed more

:blush:

6 millefleur and 2 frizzle x normal pekins, dont know how they ended up in there, that wasnt the plan.

have made a lovely new pen to put my big chooks in though, make room to grow the chicks on a bit in the smaller runs before i decide who`s stopping.

could really do with a big open fronted barn..............but then i`d need turkeys!


----------



## Pimperella

Lol I have a shed empty at the moment, after moving birds round at weekend. Now it just needs setting up for the chicks that have feathered up and can go outside now. The stable has my growers from 2 to 4 months in and then when the older ones are 5 months they can be let out oof their pen into the main flock as they won't be paired/penned up fro breeding until next year so they freerange until then and all the boys get on as they ahve so much space.
Stopped collecting Cuckoo Maran eggs now as my 2 big lads (cuckoo maran and light sussex x french maran) have decided they are friends and now all together in one flock so I fixed the fence and left them all together. Even roosting perched side by side with their fave girls beside them lol

First of my Turkeys are hatching. And just had a cream creasted legbar hen hatched. Have a few legbar cock chicks tho now and since as we are only keeping hens from them, well, I either rear on to eat or cull in the next week for the snakes.


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> Gorgeous piggies!!!!!! Can't wait till we've finished landscaping and have a weaner pen.
> 
> 
> 2Gold spangled Seabrights just hatched, and another cock legbar and my turkeys have started pipping!



Gold spangled Seabrights? WTF are they?
Are they a cross between gold laced Sebrights and gold spangled Hamburghs?


----------



## Pimperella

fenwoman said:


> Gold spangled Seabrights? WTF are they?
> Are they a cross between gold laced Sebrights and gold spangled Hamburghs?


sorry yes ment gold laced but since as I have had oooooooooooooo barely any sleep at all last week and I'm just catching up on it now, from sleeping 2 hours in the day cause I couldn't sleep at night, I can be forgiven for a mistake now can't I pam?


----------



## farmercoope

Pimperella said:


> sorry yes ment gold laced but since as I have had oooooooooooooo barely any sleep at all last week and I'm just catching up on it now, from sleeping 2 hours in the day cause I couldn't sleep at night, I can be forgiven for a mistake now can't I pam?


Its just ludicrous Laura, I mean, super-humans don't make mistakes


----------



## fenwoman

Pimperella said:


> sorry yes ment gold laced but since as I have had oooooooooooooo barely any sleep at all last week and I'm just catching up on it now, from sleeping 2 hours in the day cause I couldn't sleep at night, I can be forgiven for a mistake now can't I pam?


 Absolutely........not!!!
How can we claim always to be right and never wrong, if you allow yourself the luxury of making a mistake due to lack of sleep.
You are letting the side down girl :whip:


----------



## Pimperella

lol 
Sleep! I desperately need more sleep lol

Just had 13 Turkeys hatch, 5 more almost out. 2 buff sussex, 1 buff orpington bantam, 3 buff orpington lf, 2 pairs of cc legbars and a califorian quail.


----------



## pigglywiggly

and i`ve got another broody pekin!

have given this one some ebay lavender pekins, hope they actually have pekins in this time

:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman

anyone know of some frizzles for sale anywhere? Someone I know is desperate for some.


----------



## farmercoope

fenwoman said:


> anyone know of some frizzles for sale anywhere? Someone I know is desperate for some.


would say to contact sandy hildreth, but I know your maybe not the best friends hahaha. she keeps lf frizzles


----------



## fenwoman

farmercoope said:


> would say to contact sandy hildreth, but I know your maybe not the best friends hahaha. she keeps lf frizzles


 I'm looking for bantams in any case. As for Sandy...I'd rather poke my eyes out with spoons.


----------

